# Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2018)

*Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Moin!


Wie viele sicherlich schon mitbekommen haben, will Angela Merkel als Parteivorsitzende zurücktreten und sich auch bei der nächsten Kanzlerkandidatur nicht mehr aufstellen lassen.
Für den Parteivorsitz werden Jens Spahn, Annegret Kamp-Karrenbauer und Friedrich Merz gehandelt, von dem man lange nichts mehr gehört hat.
Ich finde das war ein notwendiger Schritt von Angela Merkel und schon längst überfällig. Respekt bekommt sie von mir deswegen nicht.
Wird sich die GroKo noch bis zur nächsten Bundestagswahl in 3 Jahren halten? Oder wird sie schon eher in die Brüche gehen?
Wer könnte nächster Kanzlerkandidat der CDU werden? Wer wäre aus eurer Sicht am besten geeignet?

Angela Merkel: Lob nach Ruecktritt von der CDU-Spitze, Kritik fuer Horst Seehofer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Jens Spahn, Annegret Kamp-Karrenbauer und Friedrich Merz.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Jens Spahn, Annegret Kamp-Karrenbauer und Friedrich Merz.


Hehe. Ich habe das mit einer weiteren Frage noch präzisiert.


----------



## EddyBaldon (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wie zu erwarten hält sie sich wie immer nicht an ihr Wort, denn bisher war für sie Vorsitz und Kanzleramt untrennbar. Nun kann sie noch drei weitere Jahre Deutschland nach Kräften schaden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Moin moin,

Das sich Frau Merkel aus Verantwortungsvollen Positionen zurückzieht oder nicht mehr antritt, ist erst einmal positiv zu bewerten, wer allerdings ihre Stelle einnehmen wird, macht mir Kopfzerbrechen. Zu meiner Zeit gab es Alterntiven zu Kohl wie Geisler oder Biedenkopf. Und heute? Dann wird es halt der absolut unsoziale Spahn, für den jeder AGL II Empfänger ein Luxusleben führt. Prost Mahlzeit. Man muss es positiv sehen, dann könnten Parteien mit ernst gemeinten sozialen Bestrebungen wieder bedeutender werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Vielleicht habe ich Glück und der spahn gibt bei Thema Gesundheit/Pflege usw. Gas, damit er sich empfehlen kann, aber glaube daran nicht


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Jens Spahn, Annegret Kamp-Karrenbauer und Friedrich Merz.


Hausfrauen- und JUler-Schwarm KT Guttenberg. Wobei der definitiv Popcorn-Garantie hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Schäuble wäre das Ultimo gewesen, aber den hat Merkel bedauerlicherweise bereits ins Abseits geschossen und ihre "tolle" Karrenbauer wird es sowieso, die sich von Merkel 0,0 unterscheidet. Von denen die irgendeine Chance haben ist Merz mit Abstand die beste Wahl, aber ich bezweifle, dass er noch genug Unterstützung in der Partei hat.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Eine Kanzlerin, die es geschafft hat, die Gesellschaft so stark zu spalten, wie es niemandem vor ihr gelang. In ihrer Vorgehensweise natürlich wesentlich geschickter als Trump. Das muss man ihr lassen.

Zunächst sorgt man dafür, dass das Schiff unwiderruflich sinkt, weil es mittlerweile viel zu viele Lecks gibt, die niemals gestopft werden können.
Im Anschluss verlässt man das Schiff und überlässt die Besatzung ihrem Schicksal. Das kann nicht jeder so kompromisslos und dann auch noch mit der Unterstützung der Ertrinkenden durchziehen.
Chapeau!


----------



## EddyBaldon (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Die CDU wäre gut betraten mit ihrer Auswahl zu signalisieren, dass die Partei wieder dorthin positioniert wird wo sie vor der roten Angela einmal war. Mitte Rechts. Dann ginge es auch wieder aufwärts und mit der AfD abwärts. Die CDU wurde von Mutter Theresa derart weit nach links geführt, da hätte sich selbst eine SPD vor 25 Jahren für geschämt. Das Land besteht nun mal, dem Schöpfer sei Dank, nicht nur aus Linken. War doch klar, dass sich dieses Vakuum füllen musste.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hausfrauen- und JUler-Schwarm KT Guttenberg. Wobei der definitiv Popcorn-Garantie hätte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der ist aber bei der CSU.


----------



## Bongripper666 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich ihren (schrittweisen) Rückzug, auch wenn dieser viel zu spät kommt (wie bei HK schon), nur beim Blick auf potenzielle Nachfolger wird mir noch schlechter. Und man muss davon ausgehen, dass auch 2021 die CDU die Regierung anführen wird.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Kommt darauf an, wie sich das entwickelt. 
Die SPD ist ja gerade im freien Fall und wird bei einem Scheitern der Koalition der Sündenbock sein und dann abgestraft werden.
Die CDU ist ebenfalls im freien Fall und ich weiß nicht, ob ein neuer Vorsitzender das abfangen kann. Vor allem dann, wenns eine bekannte Größe ist, die eigentlich auch keiner will.
Die CDU kann nur mit völlig neuen Köpfen beginnen. Nicht nur als Vorsitzender sondern auch als kommender Kanzlerkandidat.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

SPD und CDU brauchen neue Gesichter.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> SPD und CDU brauchen neue Gesichter.



Die Linken in der SPD drücken jetzt eh aufs Tempo und wollen so schnell wie möglich aus der Koalition raus.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Linken in der SPD drücken jetzt eh aufs Tempo und wollen so schnell wie möglich aus der Koalition raus.



Kommt aber zu spät, der Niedergang dieser ehemaligen Volkspartei ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten. 

Nach den letzten Klatschen bei den Wahlen in BY und HS kapieren es auch so die Letzten

in der SPD, dass die Leute das Rumgekasper in Berlin satt haben.

Bei der CDU sieht es auch nicht anders aus,

die GroKo hat jetzt einfach mal abgefrühstückt.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Dass die SPD heute deshalb so dumm dasteht, hat schlicht damit zu tun, dass ihre Kernwählerschaft mit Schröders Agenda-Politik mehr und mehr abhanden gekommen ist. Wofür steht diese Partei eigentlich noch, außer diletantischem Rumgeeiere?

Das linke Wählerspektrum der SPD ist schon vor Jahren zu den Grünen und den Linken abgesprungen. 
Und das rechte Wählerfeld (haups. Arbeiter aus den unteren Schichten) wählt inzwischen die AfD.
Das Plus, welche Grün und Blau bei den Wahlen derzeit einfahren, ist das Minus der Roten.

Mit dem Geplänkel in Berlin hat das nichts bis wenig zu tun - eher damit, dass die SPD heute schlicht obsolet geworden ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit dem Geplänkel in Berlin hat das nichts bis wenig zu tun - eher damit, dass die SPD heute schlicht obsolet geworden ist.



Sicher hat das damit zu tun. 

Die SPD hat doch die Fehler der "Schröderischen Reformen" versucht zu beheben,
was ja auch teilweise gelungen ist.

Die haben aber halt kein Alphatier mehr,
welcher mal die Richtung vorgibt.

Wenn Du die Nahles, oder den Scholz hörst,
schlafen mir die Bodden ein.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Stephan Weil wäre einer, der mal auf den Tisch hauen könnte und die ganzen alten Zöpfe aus der Schröder-Ära absägt.

Nur ob er allein dadurch Wähler aus dem Grünen, Violetten und Blauem Spektrum zurückholt, ist auch nicht sicher - wer war denn der letzte, "echte" Sozialdemokrat?
Mir fällt da nur Ottmar Schreiner ein.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> wer war denn der letzte, "echte" Sozialdemokrat?
> Mir fällt da nur Ottmar Schreiner ein.





Ich kenne keinen mehr,

alle nach Brandt haben ihre Ideale verraten.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wenn ich mir anschaue, welche Leute als Nachfolge in Frage kommen, dann kommt mir alles wieder hoch.
Merkel war wenigstens eine neutrale Marionette, einfach emotionslos und staatsmännisch und jetzt sind irgendwelche Spinner in den Fußstapfen, die ich mir noch viel weniger als zukünftige Kanzler vorstellen kann.
Kann nur schlimmer werden 

Unser Land bräuchte einen jungen, staatsmännischen Kanzler, der den Bezug zur Realität nicht verloren hat. So jemanden, wie den Kurz in Österreich.
Von irgendwelchen alten Sesselfurzern oder Emanzen wird es wohl nicht besser in unserem Land.


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Merkel eine Marionette? In welcher Fantasiewelt lebst du denn? Merkel ist und war die mit Abstand mächtigste Person in Deutschland, ihre Minister sind wohl eher Marionetten. Komme mir jetzt nicht mit irgendwelchem Quatsch an Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RtZk schrieb:


> Merkel eine Marionette?


Die Fäden aus der Automobilbranche, der Rüstungsindustrie und der Energielobby hafteten jedenfalls schon seitjeher ziemlich fest an ihr...


----------



## RtZk (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Fäden aus der Automobilbranche, der Rüstungsindustrie und der Energielobby hafteten jedenfalls schon seitjeher ziemlich fest an ihr...



Mit Verlaub, der größte Unsinn aller Zeiten, das die Wirtschaft auf die Politik Einfluss nimmt war schon immer so und ist in gewissem Maße auch wichtig und dieses ist so wie es momentan ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RtZk schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, der größte Unsinn aller Zeiten, das die Wirtschaft auf die Politik Einfluss nimmt war schon immer so und ist in gewissem Maße auch wichtig und dieses ist* so wie es momentan ist* völlig in Ordnung.


Muhahaha, ich glaub' ich geh' jetzt gleich in den Keller, und roll' mich aus.

Im Bundestag haben inzwischen mehr Lobbyisten als Abgeordnete Ausgang, weit über 2000, mehr als 700 Namen davon werden von der Union immernoch verschweigen.
Glaubst du etwa alleine der Dieselskandal wäre ohne Rückendeckung aus der Politik so auch nur halb so lange unerkannt geblieben?
Guck mal hier: Millionengehaelter bei VW: Politiker im Aufsichtsrat | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2018
Noch dazu ist es schon lange ein weltoffenes Geheimnies, dass die Autobranche Subventionen rauspresst, damit sie keine Arbeitnehmer entlassen.

Wozu braucht es Rüstungslobbyismus? Für Skandalprojekte, wie den Airbus A400M, welche schon Milliarden an Steuergelder verschwendet hat? Für Waffenexporte an so ganz koschere Länder, wie Marokko, Saudi-Arabien oder Quatar? Den Griechen hat Merkel erst Hilfe zugesprochen, als sie unsere U-Boote kaufen wollten.

Uferloser Wirtschaftslobbyismus war auch schuld daran, dass damals der Hedge-Fonds im Land Banken auslutschen konnte, Gestalten wie Maschmeyer Versicherte über den Tisch ziehen oder Anwälte und Firmenheinis arbeitenden Eurpäern über Jahre bald 60 Mrd. an Steuergeldern abknöpfen konnten, ohne dass die Politik auch nur einen Finger rührt.

Und sowas nennst du in dem Maße angemessen? Wenn ein Großbanker, Versicherungsvertreter oder Volkswagenvorstand bei dir vorbeiguckt, sag' mal spendest du dem auch noch Geld, oder was?


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Da fällt mir noch ein Paradebeispiel für Lobbyismus (und Seitenwechslertum) ein: ÖPP/PPP und die damit verbundene Privatisierung der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge sowie von staatlichen Aufgaben.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die haben aber halt kein Alphatier mehr,
> welcher mal die Richtung vorgibt.
> 
> Wenn Du die Nahles, oder den Scholz hörst,
> schlafen mir die Bodden ein.


Schröder war noch ein richtiger Vollblutpolitiker. Leider mußte er unpopuläre Entscheidungen treffen.
Oskar Lafontaine war auch immer gut. Leider haben sie sich zerstritten.
Gabriel wäre auch besser als Kanzlerkandidat gewesen als Schulz. 
Dann hätte die SPD wahrscheinlich immer noch verloren... nur nicht so hoch.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Schröder hatte die, natürlich durchaus nötigen, Arbeitsmarktreformen auf die falschen Schultern geladen, die "Opfer" der Agenda 2010 sind jetzt überwiegend die, welche die Linke oder AfD wählen.
Noch dazu war er es, der dem Hedge Fonds reingelassen, sich von seinem Kumpel Maschmeyer nach dessen dubiosen Versicherungsgeschäften hat abspeisen lassen und zusammen dem Heini von Hanns Eichel Griechenland in den Euro reingehievt hat. Der A400M geht ebenfalls noch auf seine und Rudolf Scharpings Kappe zurück.
Schulz war einer der vielen Gesichter, die das damals mitgetragen haben.

Und Gabriel ist ein opportunisischter Wendehals, war er immer schon, als Umweltminister viel gemahnt und angeprangert, als er dann SPD-Vorsitzender wurde hat sich das ganz schnell geändert, hat man explizit beim Thema TTIP gesehen.


----------



## compisucher (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Oje, erinnere mich bitte nicht an Radl-Scharping...


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schröder hatte die, natürlich durchaus nötigen, Arbeitsmarktreformen auf die falschen Schultern geladen, die "Opfer" der Agenda 2010 sind jetzt überwiegend die, welche die Linke oder AfD wählen.
> Noch dazu war er es, der dem Hedge Fonds reingelassen, sich von seinem Kumpel Maschmeyer nach dessen dubiosen Versicherungsgeschäften hat abspeisen lassen und zusammen dem Heini von Hanns Eichel Griechenland in den Euro reingehievt hat. Der A400M geht ebenfalls noch auf seine und Rudolf Scharpings Kappe zurück.
> Schulz war einer der vielen Gesichter, die das damals mitgetragen haben.
> 
> Und Gabriel ist ein opportunisischter Wendehals, war er immer schon, als Umweltminister viel gemahnt und angeprangert, als er dann SPD-Vorsitzender wurde hat sich das ganz schnell geändert, hat man explizit beim Thema TTIP gesehen.



Ja, der Gerd. Er hat die Reformen im Wirtschaftsbereich gemacht, die sich der Kohl nie getraut hätte.
Dadurch kamen die Hedge Fonds und alle haben sich gegenseitig die Aktienpakete weggekauft. Dazu die Steuerreform, die vor allem Unternehmen und Reiche Vorteile brachte.
Dazu die Leiharbeit, die das Unternehmerische Risiko von den Unternehmen zu den Arbeitnehmern führte. Da gibt es einige Punkte.

Und Merkel macht eben das, was Unios Kanzler so machen -- sie verwalten und schieben hinaus.
Merkel hätte den Italienern und Griechen ja schon 2013 mit den Flüchtlingen helfen können. Hat sie aber nicht gemacht. Sie wollte es aussitzen. Was sie immer macht.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Muhahaha, ich glaub' ich geh' jetzt gleich in den Keller, und roll' mich aus.
> 
> Im Bundestag haben inzwischen mehr Lobbyisten als Abgeordnete Ausgang, weit über 2000, mehr als 700 Namen davon werden von der Union immernoch verschweigen.
> Glaubst du etwa alleine der Dieselskandal wäre ohne Rückendeckung aus der Politik so auch nur halb so lange unerkannt geblieben?
> ...



Da ja hier so viele begeistert Beifall klatschen, muss man sagen, dass in diesem Post ausschließlich die Kritik an Volkswagen und die "cum ex" Geschäfte richtig auflistet, der Rest ist eher kompletter Schwachsinn!

1. Der A-400-M war kein Skandalprojekt, sondern hat sich dazu entwickelt, weil die Beamten der Bestellerländer anscheinend zu dämlich waren, einen ordentlichen Vertrag mit Airbus aufzusetzen, die Bestellung an sich war völlig in Ordnung, warum soll Europa seine Waffen in den USA oder Russsland kaufen?
2. Die Griechen haben drei ihrer U-Boote der 214 Klasse bereits am 15 Februar 2000 und dann noch eins in 2002 bestellt, und außer Telepolis gibt es kein ernsthaftes Medium, dass jemals diese Bestellung mit der Griechenlandrettung in Verbindung bringt
3. Welcher Hedge-Fond hat bitte jemals in Deutschland eine Bank ausgesaugt? Das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe. Hedge Fonds haben Firmen ausgesaugt, die sie gekauft haben, daraus wird ein Schuh und das ist auch richtig, aber jede Bank die in Deutschland in Schwierigkeiten war oder ist, hat sich das völlig alleine, durch falsche Investitionen und Spekulationen zuzuschreiben!
4. Man kann vom AWD halten was man will, aber der AWD ist haar genauso eine Vertriebsorganisation, wie die LBS, Schwäbisch hall, BHW, Wüstenrot, MLP etc., wer anderes behauptet hat leider gar keine Ahnung von Vertriebsstrukturen in Deutschland seit 40-50 Jahren.


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Der A-400-M war kein Skandalprojekt, sondern hat sich dazu  entwickelt, weil die Beamten der Bestellerländer anscheinend zu dämlich  waren, einen ordentlichen Vertrag mit Airbus aufzusetzen, [...]


Oder  der Vertrag war infolge von diversen Gefälligkeiten "nicht ordentlich".  Ist ja nichts neues bei Rüstungsgeschäften. Ganz egal ob irgendein  europäisches Land oder die USA. Es gibt kaum ein Rüstungsprojekt, wo es  nicht so einen Skandal gibt oder gegeben hat.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und Gabriel ist ein opportunisischter Wendehals, war er immer schon, als Umweltminister viel gemahnt und angeprangert, als er dann SPD-Vorsitzender wurde hat sich das ganz schnell geändert, hat man explizit beim Thema TTIP gesehen.


Zick-Zack Siggi sitzt ab 2019 bei Siemens rum: https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-1057143-JG1hZ39w1GkAFyTGTqT5-ap4


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



compisucher schrieb:


> Oje, erinnere mich bitte nicht an Radl-Scharping...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ISNoPTLgl8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ach der merz , der war  doch  sehr Arbeitnehmer freundlich  

Kuendigungsschutz abschaffen?: Merz gibt die Axt im Walde - n-tv.de


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Also bei aller Liebe Tengri, als er das gesagt hat, hatten wir 5,5 Millionen statistische Arbeitslose, das kann wohl kaum mit heute vergleichen!
Ich war mal Merz Fan, aber er hat sich bei mir durch seine Lobbyisten arbeit ins aus befördert, nur ehrlich gesagt kann ich AKK und noch viel weniger Spahn (dem gar nichts) auch nichts abgewinnen.
Außerdem muss man mal abwarten wie sich Merz wirklich positioniert, ich werde auf alle Fälle die hiesige Regionalkonferenz besuchen und mir die Argumente anhören.

Bei aller Skepsis die ich ihm gegenüber habe, halte ich ihn für alles andere als doof! Er hat selber die Entwicklungen der letzten 15 Jahre inklusive Finanzkriese gesehen, hat miterlebt das massive Steuersenkungen (siehe USA) weder zu mehr Arbeitsplätzen noch mehr Steuereinnahmen geführt haben und das im Moment NICHT wirtschaftliche Themen (Arbeitslosenzahlen oder Steuereinnahmen) die politischen Themen sind, die die Bevölkerung bewegen. Wenn er keine eigene nachvollziehbare und argumentative Haltung in der Sozialpolitik (Wohnungsnot, Einkommensgefälle), Umweltschutz (inkl. Dieselskandal), Gesundheitswesen, Globalisierung und Migration etc etc entwickelt, wird er gegen AKK keine Chance haben. Auch ihm ist sicherlich klar, das es im Moment mit reinen Wirtschatsthemen keinen Blumentopf zu gewinnen gibt, weder in der CDU noch bei Landtags- noch Bundestags-Wahlen!


----------



## Two-Face (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Der A-400-M war kein Skandalprojekt, sondern hat sich dazu entwickelt, weil die Beamten der Bestellerländer anscheinend zu dämlich waren, einen ordentlichen Vertrag mit Airbus aufzusetzen, die Bestellung an sich war völlig in Ordnung, warum soll Europa seine Waffen in den USA oder Russsland kaufen?


Weil es günstiger gewesen wäre?
Was war denn der Grund für die Bestellung des Airbus? Schröder und Scharping hatten sich vor gut 20 Jahren, so ziemlich nach der damaligen Regierungsbildung, dazu entschlossen. Hauptgrund waren neue, militärische Anforderungen, welche die zuvor verwendeten Transall- und Lockheed-Maschinen nicht gerecht wurden.
Es gab aber ein Flugzeug, welches das konnte, kommt aus der Ukraine und nennt sich Antonov An-70.
Das Teil hätte man nur kaufen und Umrüsten müssen. Hätte dem deutschen Staat, dem Militär, Airbus und vor allem dem Steuerzahler eine Menge Nerven und Geld erspart.


Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Die Griechen haben drei ihrer U-Boote der 214 Klasse bereits am 15 Februar 2000 und dann noch eins in 2002 bestellt, und außer Telepolis gibt es kein ernsthaftes Medium, dass jemals diese Bestellung mit der Griechenlandrettung in Verbindung bringt


*hust*:Griechische Milliarden fuer deutsche U-Boote | Telepolis


> Griechenland unterzeichnete im März 2010 sogar einen neuen Vertrag, in dem das Land sich verpflichtet, zwei weitere U-Boote vom Typ 214 bei den Hellenic Shipyards bauen zu lassen. Während die griechische Regierung die Renten und die Löhne massiv kürzt, kauft sie zur gleichen Zeit deutsche Militärtechnik im Wert von über einer Milliarde Euro.





Don-71 schrieb:


> 3. Welcher Hedge-Fond hat bitte jemals in Deutschland eine Bank ausgesaugt? Das ist der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe. Hedge Fonds haben Firmen ausgesaugt, die sie gekauft haben, daraus wird ein Schuh und das ist auch richtig, aber jede Bank die in Deutschland in Schwierigkeiten war oder ist, hat sich das völlig alleine, durch falsche Investitionen und Spekulationen zuzuschreiben!


Wieder Hust: 
Wie Hedgefonds die Krise der Deutschen Bank nutzen, um Profit zu machen - Business Insider Deutschland
Shortseller wetten 1 Milliarde Euro gegen Deutsche Bank - FINANCE Magazin



Don-71 schrieb:


> 4. Man kann vom AWD halten was man will, aber der AWD ist haar genauso eine Vertriebsorganisation, wie die LBS, Schwäbisch hall, BHW, Wüstenrot, MLP etc., wer anderes behauptet hat leider gar keine Ahnung von Vertriebsstrukturen in Deutschland seit 40-50 Jahren.


Maschmeyer ist ein Drückerkönig, seine Finanzgesellschaft hat Schrottimmobilien und Geschlossende Fonds verkauft, die keinem Kleinanleger etwas für ihr Geld brachten. Mit der Kohle hat sich der Maschi Freunde in der Politik gekauft, welche die Hand draufgehalten haben, u.a. Gerhard Schröder.

Wenn Vertriebsstrukuren in Deutschland also seit 40-50 Jahren darauf aus sind, Anleger zu bescheißen, ja dann gut Nacht.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Bei deinem Post kann man nur noch lachen!

Nochmal, will Europa irgendwo Außenpolitisch mitspielen, brauchen wir auch eine europäische Waffenindustrie. Die Antonow überhaupt noch in den Mund zu nehmen, nach allem was wir mit der Ukraine erlebt haben, ist ja wohl selten dämlich, man kauft nicht nur ein Flugzeug, sondern braucht auch *verlässlich* Ersatzteile dafür.

Hast du ein ernsthaftes anderes Medium aufzuführen als die Aluhutträger von Telepolis? 

Wer hat denn die Deutsche Bank in die Situation befördert, das sie für das Beschriebene anfällig war? Willst du jetzt allen ernstes die Skandale, massiven Betrügereien und das Management der Deutschen Bank der letzten 10 Jahre schön reden und in Schutz nehmen?

Sparkassen, Volksbanken oder andere Banken in Deutschland inklusive meiner oben aufgezählten Vertriebsstrukturen haben alle Lehman Papiere verkauft, komplett alle, besonders Sparkassen, *geschlossene* Fonds wären mir bei AWD wirlich neu und Schrottimmobilien aus dem Osten haben auch alle verkauft. Jede Vertriebsstruktur auch Heute noch, ist eine Drückerkolonne in der nur Provision, Abschlüsse und Termine zählen. Das war bei AWD sicherlich etwas ausgeprägter, aber ist in einer anderen Vertriebsstruktur nicht anders. Die wöchentlichen "Motivationsveranstaltungen" gibt es auch noch bei allen Vertriebsstrukturen!


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Dann fällt jetzt neben den Flüchtlingen der zweite und damit letzte Wahlkampfpunkt "Merkel muss weg" der AFD weg. Das lässt für die nächsten Landtagswahlen hoffen. 

Die Frage ist nur, ob der mögliche Nachfolger besser ist. Merz ist Mitglied der Mont Pèlerin Society und fordert eine Abschaffung des Sozialstaates. 
Z.B. Einen Harz-IV Satz von 130€, von dem kein Mensch leben kann, eine Abschaffung des Kündigungsschutz und Rente mit 70 mit voller Besteuerung. Dazu steht er im Zusammenhang mit kriminellen Steuerdiebstählen durch CumEx, die allein in Deutschland einen Schaden von über 30 Mrd Euro verursacht haben (siehe Spiegel-Artikel). 

Arbeitsmarkt: Friedrich Merz haelt 132 Euro Hartz IV fuer genug - WELT
Laenger arbeiten, weniger Rente: "Ein sozialpolitischer Amoklauf" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Arbeitsmarkt: Merz will Kuendigungsschutz ganz abschaffen - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ
Friedrich Merz: Im Auftrag des Geldes | ZEIT ONLINE

Da hätten die Leute dann wirklich einen sinnvollen Grund um auf die Straße zu gehen und "Merz muss weg" zu rufen.


Die Anstalt vom 7. November 2017  > Die Mont Pèlerin Gesellschaft: 
Die Anstalt vom 7. November 2017 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Two-Face (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei deinem Post kann man nur noch lachen!


Huh, pardon:


Don-71 schrieb:


> Nochmal, will Europa irgendwo Außenpolitisch mitspielen, brauchen wir auch eine europäische Waffenindustrie. Die Antonow überhaupt noch in den Mund zu nehmen, nach allem was wir mit der Ukraine erlebt haben, ist ja wohl selten dämlich, man kauft nicht nur ein Flugzeug, sondern braucht auch *verlässlich* Ersatzteile dafür.


Das war vor 20  Jahren. Damals hätte keiner wissen können, was mit der Ukraine später alles passiert.
Und was gab es an der Antonov auszusetzen? Die Basis war vorhanden, für damals neue, militärische Maßstäbe war sie geeicht, man hätte sie nur umrüsten bzw. weiterentwickeln müssen. Auch das hätte unter eurpäischer Flagge in Form eines neuen Airbus-Modells geschehen können. Es gab damals erfahrene Ingenieure und Flugzeugbauer, die das vorgeschlagen haben, aber von den Ämtern wurde das abgelehnt.
Stattdessen entschieden sie sich für eine komplette Neuentwicklung, die bald 10 Mrd. € gekostet hat, die sinnvoller woanders hätten platziert werden können.
Softwareprobleme, Triebwerke im Arsch, fehlende Dichtungen, genau das Vorzeigeprojekt für deine europäische Waffenindustrie hat Europa zur Lachnummer werden lassen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du ein ernsthaftes anderes Medium aufzuführen als die Aluhutträger von Telepolis?
> 
> Wer hat denn die Deutsche Bank in die Situation befördert, das sie für das Beschriebene anfällig war? Willst du jetzt allen ernstes die Skandale, massiven Betrügereien und das Management der Deutschen Bank der letzten 10 Jahre schön reden und in Schutz nehmen?


Sag' mal was hat dich eigentlich geritten, mit Quellen unterzujubeln, die ich nicht mal im Traum in Augenschein nehme oder dass ich deutsche Großbankiers in Schutz nehme?
Bittesehr, und wisch dir mal den Schaum vom Mund weg.
Waffenwahn trotz Fast-Pleite: Griechenland ruestet und ruestet und ruestet - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sparkassen, Volksbanken oder andere Banken in Deutschland inklusive meiner oben aufgezählten Vertriebsstrukturen haben alle Lehman Papiere verkauft, komplett alle, besonders Sparkassen, *geschlossene* Fonds wären mir bei AWD wirlich neu und Schrottimmobilien aus dem Osten haben auch alle verkauft. Jede Vertriebsstruktur auch Heute noch, ist eine Drückerkolonne in der nur Provision, Abschlüsse und Termine zählen. Das war bei AWD sicherlich etwas ausgeprägter, aber ist in einer anderen Vertriebsstruktur nicht anders. Die wöchentlichen "Motivationsveranstaltungen" gibt es auch noch bei allen Vertriebsstrukturen!


Ich habe nirgends von der AWD im Zusammenhang mit dem Hedge Fonds gesprochen, nur das Maschmeyer ein Lügner und Betrüger ist, der auf Kosten von Anlegern SPD-Wahlkämpfe finanziert hat und so zum Busenfreund Schröders wurde.
Der völlig überteurte Verkauf von Schrottimmobilien, der Geschäfte mit einem gewissen, nicht ganz unumstrittenen Walter Fink (Dreiländer Fonds) und das bewusste Abwerten von Risiken sind da nur die Spitze des Eisberges - arbeitest du bei denen etwa, oder warum nimmst du die hier dermaßen in Schutz?

Dass ein Typ wie Maschi heute nicht im Knast hockt, sondern Jungunternehmer "berät" und Million an Büchern verdient, in denen er erklärt, wie man eine Million macht, spricht doch für sich selbst.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Das mit dem Hartz IV Satz sind klare Fake News der Welt, kann man auch klar aus dem Artikel herauslesen, der Rest ist 15-20 Jahre alt, als Deutschland über 5,5 Millionen Arbeitslose hatte und ständig die Euro Kritierien bei der Überschuldung gerissen hat.
Damit gewinnt heute kein Mensch mehr einen Blumentiopf und ich denke das weiß Herr Merz auch sehr genau!

Edit:

Ich bin sehr wohl über Herrn Maschmeyer bestens informiert (komme und wohne in Hannover) und ich glaube auch das er ins Gefängnis gehört, allerdings hast du selber die AWD mit einbezogen und nein ich habe nie für die gearbeitet oder bin selber im Vertrieb tätig gewesen, aber einige aus meiner Familie arbeiteten oder arbeiten in Vertriebsstrukturen und kennen auch den AWD, und das was daraus in der Öffentlichkeit gemacht wurde, ist einfach falsch, wenn man andere bekannte Vertriebsstrukturen als Vergleich dagegen hält, ist das das gleiche in Grün.

Jeder halbwegs Vernunftsbegabte konnte Anfang der 2000er Jahre absehen inwieweit die Ukraine ein instabiles Land war und gerade Schröder macht nun kein Waffendeal, der schon damals seinem Freund Putin nicht gefallen hätte!

Was hat dein geposteter Spiegel Artikel bitte mit DEINER Aussage zu tun oder wo stützt er sie:


> Den Griechen hat Merkel erst Hilfe zugesprochen, als sie unsere U-Boote kaufen wollten.


Wer solche offensichtlichen Lügen verbreitet, muss sich darauf einstellen hart angegangen zu werden!


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Egal ob CDU oder SPD... wenn die nicht ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgesetz hinbekommen kriegt die AfD noch mehr Stimmen. Das prophezeie ich euch!
Dann wird die  nächste Bundestagswahl ein richtiges Desaster!


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ein Einwanderungsgestz hilft gegen die AfD überhaupt nichts!
Man kann ein Einwanderungsgesetz nicht mit der Asylgesetzgebung vermischen, noch bedingt größtenteils, das eine das andere.
Die ständige sachliche Vermischung von Asylsuchenden, Einwanderern und Migranten oder Migration, hilft in dem Falle kein Yota weiter! 
Die AfD ist klassisch rassistisch eingestellt und will weder Asylsuchende noch Einwanderer aus muslimischen oder afrikanischen Ländern, die ist erst zufrieden, wenn es keine Asylgesetzgebung mehr im Grundgesetzt gibt und ein Einwanderungsgesetz nur weißen christlichen Menschen eine Einwanderung ermöglicht. Wer das bis jetzt nicht geschnallt hat, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen!


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Damit gewinnt heute kein Mensch mehr einen Blumentiopf und ich denke das weiß Herr Merz auch sehr genau!


Da wäre ich mir bei Marktradikalen nicht sicher. Die versuchen ja bis heute den Unfug ÖPP/PPP Unfug voranzutreiben, obwohl der mehrfach und millionenschwer unter Beweis gestellt hat, dass er zu nichts taugt.

Comeback von Friedrich Merz: Interessenkonflikte kaum auszuschliessen | LobbyControl


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu die Steuerreform, die vor allem Unternehmen und Reiche Vorteile brachte.



Davon wird er sicher auch zu einem gewissen Grad profitiert haben, nachdem er seine politische Karriere an den Nagel gehängt hat und bei Gazprom, usw.,  eingestiegen ist. Putin wird ihn schon ordentlich versorgt haben, für all sein Wohlwollen gegenüber Russland, während seiner Kanzlerschaft. 

Und man sieht ja auch heute wer Schröders beste "Freunde" sind, nach wie vor ein Putin, aber auch ein Erdogan, wo der Gerd zur Vereidigungszeromonie als Präsident angereist ist. 

Also im Grunde hat der Gerd damals mit diesen Reformen nur Altersvorsorge in eigener Sache betrieben... 

Siehe auch:



> Insgesamt wird Schröders Einkommen auf etwa *1 Million Euro* jährlich geschätzt. Wie hoch Schröders Vermögen insgesamt ist, ist nicht bekannt, aber man kann wohl von *wenigstens 5-10 Millionen Euro* ausgehen.
> 
> Vermoegen von Gerhard Schroeder - Das Vermoegen der Promis


----------



## Sparanus (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Geil Tapatalk funktioniert mal wieder nicht richtig...
Aber okay, dann eben ohne Zitate statt Vollzitaten.

Merkel ist halt eine absolute Fahne im Wind und alleine deswegen eine miese Kanzlerin.
Trennung

Das Problem mit dem A400M ist nicht so einfach. Klar gibt es eine Rüstungslobby.
Außerdem haben wir viele Staaten mit eigenen Interessen, die ihre Industrie als Zulieferer mit einbringen wollen. Dann kommen noch Anforderungen die man am Anfang nicht formuliert hat. Mangelnde Vertragsprüfung durch Beamte.

Alles einzeln frei im Netz nachzulesen, ein großer Haufen Probleme.
Aber ja, welches Waffensystem hat keine Probleme in der Entwicklung gehabt?


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hartz IV Satz sind klare Fake News der Welt, kann man auch klar aus dem Artikel herauslesen, der Rest ist 15-20 Jahre alt, als Deutschland über 5,5 Millionen Arbeitslose hatte und ständig die Euro Kritierien bei der Überschuldung gerissen hat.
> Damit gewinnt heute kein Mensch mehr einen Blumentiopf und ich denke das weiß Herr Merz auch sehr genau!



Er behauptet das jetzt natürlich, dass das mit den 130€ Falsch sei,  weil es ihm jetzt im Wahlkampf schaden könnte. Der Rest ist aber belegt und an seiner Einstellung wird sich nichts geändert haben. 
Insbesondere mit seiner Mitgliedschaft in der "Initiative neue soziale Marktwirtschaft", welche ein direktes Institut der Mont Pèlerin Gesellschaft  ist (siehe Anstalt, bzw Links unten). Ob das Antlantik-Brücke auch zu trifft bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, allerdings hat diese die gleichen Ziele wie die MPS/INSM und es gibt da sicher auch andere personelle Schnittmengen. 

Im Welt-Artikel kann ich nichts von Fakenews sehen. Zumal er direkt mit feinster MPS-Propaganda zitiert wird:


			
				https://www.welt.de/politik/article2433139/Friedrich-Merz-haelt-132-Euro-Hartz-IV-fuer-genug.html schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man verhindern wolle, dass die Nichtwähler der stärkste politische Gegner für alle werden, dürfe man nicht länger zulassen, dass die soziale Marktwirtschaft als neoliberal diskreditiert werde. Merz forderte ein entschiedenes Eintreten für die moralische Überlegenheit der geltenden Gesellschaftsordnung, für Gentechnologie und die Nutzung der Kernkraft.



Neoliberalismuskritik mit Pierre Bourdieu – Von der Mont Pelerin Society zur Initiative Neue Soziale Marktwirtschaft <<  Nick Haflingers Blog
Die „Initiative Neue Soziale Marktwirtschaft“ und ihre Schluesselwoerter | Blickpunkt WiSo


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ein Einwanderungsgestz hilft gegen die AfD überhaupt nichts!
> Man kann ein Einwanderungsgesetz nicht mit der Asylgesetzgebung vermischen, noch bedingt größtenteils, das eine das andere.
> Die ständige sachliche Vermischung von Asylsuchenden, Einwanderern und Migranten oder Migration, hilft in dem Falle kein Yota weiter!
> Die AfD ist klassisch rassistisch eingestellt und will weder Asylsuchende noch Einwanderer aus muslimischen oder afrikanischen Ländern, die ist erst zufrieden, wenn es keine Asylgesetzgebung mehr im Grundgesetzt gibt und ein Einwanderungsgesetz nur weißen christlichen Menschen eine Einwanderung ermöglicht. Wer das bis jetzt nicht geschnallt hat, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen!


Ich denke schon das man reglementieren kann... funktioniert in anderen Ländern ja auch. Bestes Beispiel ist Kanada.
Es sollten konkrete  Aufnahmekriterien erfüllt werden. Das mindeste ist die Sprachkenntnis. Damit fängt alles an. Das kann man zumindest auf Einwanderer anwenden.
Und auch Flüchtlinge sollten sich in entsprechende Kurse begeben.
Außerdem werden beschleunigte Verfahren benötigt. Für ausländischen Straftäter welche schnellstmöglich abgeschoben werden müssen.
Davor  muß sich aber noch geeinigt werden welche Länder sichere Herkunftsländer sind und welche nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich habe doch ausdrücklich gesagt, dass ich ihm skeptisch gegenüber stehe, gerade wegen seiner Lobby arbeit und ich kann die aufgeworfenen Fragen in diesem Artikel nur unterstützen.
Er hat nur eine Chance, wenn er sich transparent macht!

Nur bringen mich  die "Fehler" des Herrn Merz, mir Frau AKK nicht wirklich näher, da ich Politiker auch mit Charisma und Rhetorik verbinde, was beides bei AKK noch weniger vorhanden ist, als bei Frau Merkel.
Man stelle sich AKK nur mal bei Trump und Putin vor, mich gruselt es bei dieser Vorstellung, sorry für die offenen Worte, aber ich traue ihr das einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Merkel ist halt eine absolute Fahne im Wind und alleine deswegen eine miese Kanzlerin.


Willkommen in der Politik. Zuvor als JUler noch in Treue fest zu Merkel und jetzt mit einmal alles Mist. 

(oder sollte ich es nicht besser Amigo-Jugend nennen?)


----------



## Sparanus (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Politik. Zuvor als JUler noch in Treue fest zu Merkel und jetzt mit einmal alles Mist.


Du darfst mich gerne zitieren, wenn ich mich mal als Merkeltreu gezeigt hab. Ich stehe (noch) zu meiner Partei, ja. Zu Merkel nie.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur bringen mich die "Fehler" des Herrn Merz, mir Frau AKK nicht wirklich näher, da ich Politiker auch mit Charisma und Rhetorik verbinde, was beides bei AKK noch weniger vorhanden ist, als bei Frau Merkel.
> Man stelle sich AKK nur mal bei Trump und Putin vor, mich gruselt es bei dieser Vorstellung, sorry für die offenen Worte, aber ich traue ihr das einfach nicht zu.



Wobei als 4. möglicherweise noch Laschet aus NRW dazu kommt, der bisher von den am sympatischsten wirkt.

Wobei wir doch bei der Wahl in der CDU eh nur zuschauen können und dort keinen Einfluss drauf haben.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das man reglementieren kann... funktioniert in anderen Ländern ja auch. Bestes Beispiel ist Kanada.
> Es sollten konkrete  Aufnahmekriterien erfüllt werden. Das mindeste ist die Sprachkenntnis. Damit fängt alles an. Das kann man zumindest auf Einwanderer anwenden.
> Und auch Flüchtlinge sollten sich in entsprechende Kurse begeben.
> Außerdem werden beschleunigte Verfahren benötigt. Für ausländischen Straftäter welche schnellstmöglich abgeschoben werden müssen.
> Davor  muß sich aber noch geeinigt werden welche Länder sichere Herkunftsländer sind und welche nicht.



Aber das was du hier schreibst, ist halt kompletter Blödsinn!
Kanada hat kein Asylrecht und klar kann man diese Bedingungen in ein Einwanderungsgesetz schreiben, bloß hilft das nicht einen Millimeter bei Asylsuchenden!
Einwanderungsgestz UNGLEICH Asylgesetzgebung.
Der Rest was du schreibst gibt es schon längst, muss nur noch besser umgesetzt werden, nur helfen dir auch kein beschleunigtes Verfahren, wenn der Abzuschiebende keinen Pass hat oder sein Herkuntsland ihn nicht aufnehmen will, da könnte auch die AfD nichts machen, außer ihre angekündigten "Lager" bauen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Asylsuchende haben in Deutschland auch einen Anspruch, der bereits im GG geregelt ist.
Es geht im Einwanderung von Fachkräften, diese ist ungeregelt.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei als 4. möglicherweise noch Laschet aus NRW dazu kommt, der bisher von den am sympatischsten wirkt.
> 
> Wobei wir doch bei der Wahl in der CDU eh nur zuschauen können und dort keinen Einfluss drauf haben.



Da ich Parteimitglied und engagiert bin, habe ich zumindestens indirekten Einfluss, da die Mitglieder des Parteitages auch in der CDU gewählt und nicht bestimmt werden.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber das was du hier schreibst, ist halt kompletter Blödsinn!


Wirst du frech?



> Kanada hat kein Asylrecht und klar kann man diese Bedingungen in ein Einwanderungsgesetz schreiben, bloß hilft das nicht einen Millimeter bei Asylsuchenden!
> Einwanderungsgestz UNGLEICH Asylgesetzgebung.


Das habe ich doch geschrieben. Dennoch kann man beides unter einen Hut bringen.



> Der Rest was du schreibst gibt es schon längst, muss nur noch besser umgesetzt werden, nur helfen dir auch kein beschleunigtes Verfahren, wenn der Abzuschiebende keinen Pass hat oder sein Herkuntsland ihn nicht aufnehmen will, da könnte auch die AfD nichts machen, außer ihre angekündigten "Lager" bauen.


Beschleunigte und effiziente Verfahren gibt es eben noch nicht! Und klar geht das nur wenn Identitäten feststellbar sind  und das mit den Herkunftsländern abgeklärt ist.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



> Das habe ich doch geschrieben. Dennoch kann man beides unter einen Hut bringen.



Nein das kann man nicht, das ist juristisch unmöglich!
Asyl ist im GG geregelt und kann nur mit einer 2/3 Mehrheit geändert oder abgeschafft werden.
Der Anspruch auf Asyl kann eben NICHT in einem Einwanderungsgesetz juristisch geregelt werden, das ist unmöglich, da das GG davor steht.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Am Asyl will auch keine verfassungskonforme Partei etwas ändern. 
Die Regelung einer Fachkräfteeinwanderung ist davon unabhängig. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Beschleunigte und effiziente Verfahren gibt es eben noch nicht! Und klar geht das nur wenn Identitäten feststellbar sind und das mit den Herkunftsländern abgeklärt ist.



Wobei man bei Straftätern zumindest die Inhaftierung für die begangenen Straftaten sicherstellen sollte, wenn man sie schon nicht abschieben kann.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Am Asyl will auch keine verfassungskonforme Partei etwas ändern.
> Die Regelung einer Fachkräfteeinwanderung ist davon unabhängig.


Genauso meine ich das! Und das ist auch die Ambition von den Politikern.


----------



## remember5 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Die Freude hält sich in Grenzen das Merkels "Ära" zu Ende geht. Die Maske wird nur ausgetauscht gegen eine andere.
Die nächsten Volksverarscher die zur Auswahl stehen:
Friedrich Merz = Atlantik-Brücke (als Vorsitzender) Liste von Mitgliedern der Atlantik-Bruecke – Wikipedia
Jens Spahn = Bilderberg 2018 (Teilnehmer) CDU-Politiker Jens Spahn nimmt an Bilderberg-Konferenz teil | Telepolis
Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer = Mitglied der Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung (Thinktank) 
Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer – Wikipedia
Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung – Wikipedia
"Im internationalen Vergleich gilt die Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung als führender Think-Tank (Denkfabrik) Deutschlands und als einer der einflussreichsten Think-Tanks der Welt."

Die Auswahl besteht also aus Sozialisten die internationale Interesse vertreten. Die Politik Merkels wird weitergeführt von einer anderen Maske.

Österreicht will angeblich nicht mehr dem Zwangs- UN-Migrationspakt zustimmen. Mal sehen was passiert und welche Lügen neu erdacht werden zur Manipulierung der Völker und Bürger auf deren Rücken und von deren Kosten alles ausgetragen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Merz ist als Neoliberaler das Gegenteil eines Sozialisten. Einfach mal die Links weiter vorne durchlesen.


----------



## remember5 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Neoliberal ist Sozialist. Ist nur ein Neusprechwort bzw. ein Kunstwort. Dient der Ablenkung.
Liberale leute sind für einen freien Markt ohne Regulierung. Ein Merz sagt er sei für einen freien Markt aber in wirklichkeit werden Gesetze für die großen Konzerne gemacht. Das ist dann Neoliberalismus oder eben Sozialismus. Weil eben nur die großen das große Geschäft machen. Die kleinen werden weiterhin reguliert und hart besteuert über den Gesetzgeber.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Sozialismus heißt Sozialstaat und Gewerkschaften, also das Gegenteil von Liberalismus.


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sozialismus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sozialismus (von lateinisch socialis ‚kameradschaftlich‘) ist eine der im 19. Jahrhundert entstandenen drei großen politischen Ideologien neben dem Liberalismus und Konservatismus.


----------



## remember5 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Sozialismus heißt Sozialstaat und Gewerkschaften, also das Gegenteil von Liberalismus.



Alles was du schreibst verstehe ich. Leider ist das eine Lüge die man ständig wiederholt. Der Sozialismus war noch nie sozial und wird es auch niemals sein. Irgendwann muss man auch umdenken können und müssen.
Wie sozial war denn der National Sozialismus? Der Begriff des Sozialismus kam ja quasi angang des 19. Jahrhundert. Im nachinein kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr behaupten das der Sozialismus sozial war. Weder in Deutschland noch Russland oder sonst irgendwo wo er ankam.
Die Gewerkschaften haben ihre Kunden (Arbeitnehmer) verkauft an die Arbeitgeber. Nicht umsonst verkommt Deutschland zum Niedriglohnland. Sicher sah das auch mal anders aus.
Ja, Liberalismus ist tatsächlich das gegenteil von Sozialismus.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

So lange die "Geknechteten und Ausgebeuteten" mit Glanz in den Augen, Leute wie Trump und Putin (Ersatzweise auch Erdogan, Berlusconi etc etc.) wählen, mach ich mir wenig Gedanken, um deren "geschundenen" Rücken, auf deren Kosten sich solche Leute für jeden nachlesbar, nachvollziehbar und offensichtlich bereichern.
Da fühle ich mich mit einer Merkel und wahrscheinlich auch einem Merz noch furchtbar wohl und nicht ausgebeutet!


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ja Trump, viele Leute wollten auch Sanders. Aber der hatte keine mächtigen Leute hinter sich.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Als wenn die Leute die Trump gewählt haben, Sanders jemals gewählt hätten?!
Wie naiv bist du eigentlich oder fern ab der Welt, die Leute die unbedingt Sanders wollten sind zu Hause geblieben, haben aber sicherlich nicht Trump gewählt und umgekehrt hätte kein Trump Redneck jemals Sanders gewählt!
Du musst noch viel lernen auf dieser Welt mein lieber Sparamus!


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich bin nicht Lebensfremd, aber wenn das deine Art zu diskutieren ist und du zum aktiven Teil der CDU gehörst ist das noch ein Grund die CDU zu verlassen.

Wir wissen ganz genau, dass die letzte US Wahl gegen das Establishment war. Dazu zählen sich weder Sanders noch Trump. Hey Schnittpunkt!
Denkst du wirklich, dass alle Anhänger von Sanders wegen seiner Vorstellung der US Gesellschaft auf seiner Seite waren?


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Hast du eigentlich mal die Medien verfolgt, auch US Medien?
Dein Schnittpunkt ist vordergründig da, und "Rechte" reden sich dann so etwas schön, was aber absolut nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun hat!
Sandars hat klar die Jugend, das Studentenmilieu und die linken Demokraten angesprochen, von denen viele HC nicht über den Weg trauten, aber deshalb rennen die nicht zu Trump!
Und Redneck Rassisten die eine Mauer in Mexico wollen und Trumps Thesen anhängen, wollen garnatiert nichts mit Sanders gesellschaftlichen Auffassungen und seinen Ansichten zu Waffengesetzen zu tun haben!

Dein Schnittpunkt taugt etwas für Stammtischparolen, für eine Analyse nicht soweit du mich oder ich dich werfen kann!

Was die USA anbelangt, bist du mit diesen Thesen völlig lebensfremd, fast schon peimlich.
Erkläre doch mal die schon historisch niedrige Wahlbeteiligung bei der Trump Wahl?



> aber wenn das deine Art zu diskutieren ist und du zum aktiven Teil der CDU gehörst ist das noch ein Grund die CDU zu verlassen.


Es hindert keiner daran die CDU zu verlassen, und Gauland und Weidel in den Hintern zu kriechen. Beschwere dich aber hinterher nicht, über den harten Aufprall!
Wer nach eigener Aussage die Führungsriege der AfD für intelligent hält, ist dort wohl wesentlich besser aufgehoben, als in der CDU.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Du unterschätzt mal wieder wie viele Leute Trump nicht wegen seinem Bockmist sondern trotz seinem Bockmist gewählt haben.
Die SPD verliert auch viele Wähler an die AfD. Sollte nach deiner These genau so unmöglich sein, weil Sozialdemokraten ja nichts mit Schießbefehlen und so zu tun haben wollen.

Der Großteil der Menschen ist politisch schlicht oberflächlich.

Aber Don geh doch auf Facebook kommentieren. Da befindest du dich mit deinem Sprachgebrauch in besserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Tja und hier offenbarst du wieder Wissenslücken, die US Demokraten waren noch nie mit der SPD vergleichbar und waren auch nie im Arbeitermilieu so wie die SPD "verhaftet".
Die US Parteien ticken völlig anders als deutsche Parteien und haben auch ganz andere Milieus als Grundlage.



> Der Großteil der Menschen ist politisch schlicht oberflächlich.


Richtig und auch wieder falsch.
Die SPD verliert und verlor wesentlich mehr an die Grünen und früher an die CDU, die ehemaligen SPD Anhänger, die jetzt ihr Kreuz bei der AfD setzen, wissen und wußten nie wirklich für was die SPD steht und stand, und laufen eben einfachen Parolen für komplexe Sachverhalten und latentem Rassismus hinterher. Die braucht kein Mensch wirklich. Das gleiche gilt für ehemalige CDU Anhänger, die die AfD wählen
Jeder der sein Kreuz bei der AfD macht, verrät die Demokratie, das GG und fördert den Rassismus in Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> SPD und CDU brauchen neue Gesichter.



Die SPD braucht neue Themen. Pappaufsteller hatte sie in den letzten Jahren mehr als genug. Zugegebenermaßen waren die auch leichter zu bekommen - langsam werden die weiteren Kandidaten aber knapp und die verbleibene Basis drängt mehr auf Inhalte. Mal gucken, obs was bringt.
Die Lage der CDU finde ich jedenfalls spannender. Die hat auch keine Gesichter mehr und die hatte nie Themen, zu denen sie zurückkehren könnte.




RtZk schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, der größte Unsinn aller Zeiten, das die Wirtschaft auf die Politik Einfluss nimmt war schon immer so und ist in gewissem Maße auch wichtig und dieses ist so wie es momentan ist völlig in Ordnung.



Wenn man selbst zum kleinen Kreis der Profiteure gehört, mag man das "in Ordnung" finden, aber dass es unter Merkel ganz neue Züge angenommen hat, kann man selbst dann nicht abstreiten. Schröder ist zwar auch den Automobilkonzernen in den Arsch gekrochen und hätte für die vermutlich ebenfalls EU-Recht ausgehebelt und außenpolitisches Potential verbraten. Aber bei Merkel haben wir genau das gleiche zusätzlich noch mit der Energiebranche, (gefühlt) zunehemend den Waffenherstellern, der Pharma- und Gesundheitsindustrie und vor allem mit den Banken. Auch scheint mir der Weg wesentlich direkter geworden zu sein, heute schreiben die Konzerne die Gesetzesvorlagen zunehmend selbst (zum Teil werden die "Berater" sogar auf Bundeskosten angestellt...), wo sie früher "nur" Wünsche in die Ohren der Minister geflüstert haben. Über die Treuhand unter Kohl lässt sich streiten, aber sonst hat wohl niemand so viel Hintern gepudert, wie Merkel.




Poulton schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein Paradebeispiel für Lobbyismus (und Seitenwechslertum) ein: ÖPP/PPP und die damit verbundene Privatisierung der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge sowie von staatlichen Aufgaben.



PPP ist ausnahmsweise mal kein CDU-Kernthema, da macht die SPD gerne ganz vorne mit.




Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Der A-400-M war kein Skandalprojekt, sondern hat sich dazu entwickelt, weil die Beamten der Bestellerländer anscheinend zu dämlich waren, einen ordentlichen Vertrag mit Airbus aufzusetzen, die Bestellung an sich war völlig in Ordnung, warum soll Europa seine Waffen in den USA oder Russsland kaufen?



Der A400 ist in der Tat ein schlechtes Beispiel, da schon viel zu lange in der Entwicklung. Aber bei der Anschaffung der Hubschrauber hatte man schon etwas mehr Erfahrung mit faulen Verträgen und zu den Aufklärungs- und Drohnenbudgets muss man wohl gar nichts mehr sagen. Stetig steigende Summen in Projekt A versenken und wenn der Hersteller es komplett vermasselt, ihm einen neuen offenen Auftrag für eine Alternative geben? Das ist nicht Lernresistenz, dass ist einfach nur Subventionierung.



> 2. Die Griechen haben drei ihrer U-Boote der 214 Klasse bereits am 15 Februar 2000 und dann noch eins in 2002 bestellt, und außer Telepolis gibt es kein ernsthaftes Medium, dass jemals diese Bestellung mit der Griechenlandrettung in Verbindung bringt



Die Boote waren lange vorher bestellt, das stimmt. Was HDW damals gebaut hat war aber in mehrfacher Hinsicht mangelhaft und die Griechen haben die Abnahme schon kurz vor Eskalation der Krise aus gutem Grund verweigert beziehungsweise sehr umfangreiche Nachbesserungen erwartet, die zu einem Verlustgeschäft geführt hätten (unbefriedigende Quellenangabe: Ich hab nicht nur gesehen, wie die Dinger monatelang neben dem Wasser standen, sondern auch mit Leuten gesprochen, die als Werftbesatzung bei den Probefahrten dabei waren). Dann kamen die Finanzverhandlungen und obwohl Griechenland wirklich besseres zu tun hatte, als Uboote zu kaufen, haben sie die dann mit afaik vergleichsweise wenig Ausbesserungen genommen...
Auch sonst wurde systematisch da Geld in Richtung Griechenland verteilt, wo es direkt für die Tilgung von Krediten bei Deutscher und Commerzbank wieder auf den Rückweg ging, aber nie da wo es die griechische Wirtschaft hätte stabilisieren können. Im Gegenteil, nachdem die Kreditrisiken deutscher Institute erfolgreich verstaatlicht worden/die Verluste dem deutschen Steuerzahler in die Schuhe geschoben worden waren, wurde ab Runde 3/4 systematisch darauf gedrängt, dass der griechische Staat große Teile seiner Betrieb mit Profitpotential (z.B. ein Großteil der gut ausgelastete Flughäfen und Häfen) an Investoren verkauft - und das "zufällig" zu einem Zeitpunkt, in dem die EZB den relativ gut bewerteten deutschen Investoren mehr Geld an den Kopf warf, als diese andersweitig hätten nutzen können, während der Rest Europas keine Möglichkeiten für Investitionen hatte.
NotSoFunfact: Seit Beginn der Finanzkrise hat Deutschland unter Merkel sowohl absolut als auch relativ mehr neue Schulden gemacht als Griechenland und Schäuble. Einer von beiden hat jetzt auch die Wirtschaft, um diese Last stemmen zu können.





remember5 schrieb:


> Alles was du schreibst verstehe ich. Leider ist das eine Lüge die man ständig wiederholt. Der Sozialismus war noch nie sozial und wird es auch niemals sein. Irgendwann muss man auch umdenken können und müssen.



Irgendwann muss man mal anfangen, zwischen Theorie und versauter Umsetzung unterscheiden zu können. "Sozialismus" ist ein theoretisches Konzept mit genau den Aspekten, die er genannt hat. Kann mögen, kann man hassen - muss man aber akzeptieren, so ist die Definition. Das mehrere real existierende Staaten zum Teil grundverschiedene Dinge mit dem Wort verknüpft haben, taugt dagegen nicht als Bezeichnungsgrundlage. Nicht umsonst spricht man da dann auch schnell von Stalinismus, Maoismus, System DDR, System Kuba,.... - haben alle mehr oder minder (meist ersteres) weit die Ziele des Sozialismus verfehlt.



> Wie sozial war denn der National Sozialismus?



So sozial, wie er sein wollte? Das es sich beim Nationalsozialismus um etwas anderes handelt, als beim Sozialismus, sollte dir ja aufgefallen sein. Tipp: Das stehen so acht Buchstaben am Anfang. Die sind nicht nur Deko. Sondern die besagen, dass die sozialistischen Prinzipien nur auf Angehörige einer sogenannten "Nation" angewandt werden sollen - und das wurden sie zu einem erstaunlich großen Teil. Verstaatlichungen hat Hitler zwar de jure größtenteils vermieden, auch wenn die Industrie auf anderem Wege gleichgeschaltet wurde, aber von großangelegten Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogrammen über staatliche Vereinsstrukturen, staatliche Hilfsprogramme für diverse Bevölkerungsgruppen, staatliche Freizeitangebote,... - das volle Program, teilweise sogar bis weit in Kriegszeiten hinein. Und eben alles nur für "die Nation", also all diejenigen die die Nazis als ihresgleichen betrachteten. Das sind dann halt sozialistische Mechanismen, angewandt zur Durchsetzung einer nationalistischen Ideologie. Und wie überall, wo Nationalismus seine Finger mit drin hat, war das Ergebnis einer Perversion dessen, was Sozialisten eigentlich einstreben, nämlich die globale Zusammenführung und Abschaffung von (National-)Grenzen.
Wiederum gilt: Kann mögen, kann man hassen, aber kann man nicht in einen Topfen stecken.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



> Die Boote waren lange vorher bestellt, das stimmt. Was HDW damals gebaut hat war aber in mehrfacher Hinsicht mangelhaft und die Griechen haben die Abnahme schon kurz vor Eskalation der Krise aus gutem Grund verweigert beziehungsweise sehr umfangreiche Nachbesserungen erwartet, die zu einem Verlustgeschäft geführt hätten (unbefriedigende Quellenangabe: Ich hab nicht nur gesehen, wie die Dinger monatelang neben dem Wasser standen, sondern auch mit Leuten gesprochen, die als Werftbesatzung bei den Probefahrten dabei waren). Dann kamen die Finanzverhandlungen und obwohl Griechenland wirklich besseres zu tun hatte, als Uboote zu kaufen, haben sie die dann mit afaik vergleichsweise wenig Ausbesserungen genommen...
> Auch sonst wurde systematisch da Geld in Richtung Griechenland verteilt, wo es direkt für die Tilgung von Krediten bei Deutscher und Commerzbank wieder auf den Rückweg ging, aber nie da wo es die griechische Wirtschaft hätte stabilisieren können. Im Gegenteil, nachdem die Kreditrisiken deutscher Institute erfolgreich verstaatlicht worden/die Verluste dem deutschen Steuerzahler in die Schuhe geschoben worden waren, wurde ab Runde 3/4 systematisch darauf gedrängt, dass der griechische Staat große Teile seiner Betrieb mit Profitpotential (z.B. ein Großteil der gut ausgelastete Flughäfen und Häfen) an Investoren verkauft - und das "zufällig" zu einem Zeitpunkt, in dem die EZB den relativ gut bewerteten deutschen Investoren mehr Geld an den Kopf warf, als diese andersweitig hätten nutzen können, während der Rest Europas keine Möglichkeiten für Investitionen hatte.
> NotSoFunfact: Seit Beginn der Finanzkrise hat Deutschland unter Merkel sowohl absolut als auch relativ mehr neue Schulden gemacht als Griechenland und Schäuble. Einer von beiden hat jetzt auch die Wirtschaft, um diese Last stemmen zu können.



Und wurde Griechenland jetzt nur im Euro von Frau Dr. Merkel gehalten, weil die Griechen U-Boote von HDW bezogen oder modernisiert haben?



> Zitat Two Face:
> Den Griechen hat Merkel erst Hilfe zugesprochen, als sie unsere U-Boote kaufen wollten.



Kann das Jemand auch nur annähernd verifizieren, oder muss man das als glasklare Lüge einordnen?
Für mich ist das eine glaskilare Lüge, nicht besser als eine beliebige Trump Twitter News!


----------



## DKK007 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



remember5 schrieb:


> Wie sozial war denn der National Sozialismus?



Die Nazis waren weder damals noch heute (AFD) sozial. Das war einfach nur ein Etikettenschwindel, mit sozial hatten die Nazis nichts am Hut.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



remember5 schrieb:


> Alles was du schreibst verstehe ich. Leider ist das eine Lüge die man ständig wiederholt. Der Sozialismus war noch nie sozial und wird es auch niemals sein. Irgendwann muss man auch umdenken können und müssen.
> Wie sozial war denn der National Sozialismus? Der Begriff des Sozialismus kam ja quasi angang des 19. Jahrhundert. Im nachinein kann man nun wirklich nicht mehr behaupten das der Sozialismus sozial war. Weder in Deutschland noch Russland oder sonst irgendwo wo er ankam.
> Die Gewerkschaften haben ihre Kunden (Arbeitnehmer) verkauft an die Arbeitgeber. Nicht umsonst verkommt Deutschland zum Niedriglohnland. Sicher sah das auch mal anders aus.
> Ja, Liberalismus ist tatsächlich das gegenteil von Sozialismus.






Das tut beim lesen schon so weh...



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Nazis waren weder damals noch heute (AFD)  sozial. Das war einfach nur ein Etikettenschwindel, mit sozial hatten  die Nazis nichts am Hut.



Doch, die Nazis hatten schon die eine oder andere soziale Komponente (Kraft durch Freude, Kindergeld, sozialer Wohnungsbau / Arbeitersiedlungen, Jugendprogramme / "Sommerlager", ect.), allerdings dienten soziale Bemühungen dem NS-Regime am Ende immer nur zum Zweck die Kollektivierung der Bevölkerung vorranzutreiben, in dem Punkt unterscheiden sich der praktizierte Kommunismus und der Nationalsozialismus garnicht so groß voneinander, beides sind recht kollektivistische Idiologien gewesen, die versucht haben die Bevölkerung im Sinne der vom Regime praktizierten Idiologie zu uniformieren.

Ebenso eben auch im Nationalszoialsimus, durch soziale Taten sollte die Bereitschaft sich für die Idiologie, das Regime und den Krieg einzubringen und Akzeptanz für die allgemeine NS-Idiologie gesteigert werden.
Die mit diesen sozialen Taten einhergehende Verbesserung von Lebensumständen war dabei ehr ein sekundärer Nebeneffekt, der dem erreichen dieses Ziels dienlich war.

Ansonsten empfehle ich auch mal den Wikipedia Artikel zum Nationalen Sozialismus als wirklich rudimentärsten Einblick in das Thema:

Nationaler Sozialismus – Wikipedia



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verstaatlichungen hat  Hitler zwar de jure größtenteils vermieden, auch wenn die Industrie auf  anderem Wege gleichgeschaltet wurde,...



Naja die Industrie machte auch grundsätzlich bereitwillig mit, mehr oder weniger, weil man Fette Gewinne mit den Aufträgen des Regimes machen konnte und dies auch bereitwillig großzügig zahlte. Das Ganze funktionierte aber gerade mit Ausbruch des Krieges nur mehr als sehr leidlich und ineffizient und die Deutsche Rüstungsproduktion war entsprechend auch während der ersten Kriegsjahre eigentlich mehr als eine einzige Katastrophe zu bezeichnen als als wirklich effizient.

Das zeigte sich dann auch quasi mit Speer als Rüstungsminister, der der Industrie androhte sie wirklich zu verstaatlichen wenn diese nicht endlich geforderte Zahlen liefert, hinter denen die Rüstungsproduktion bis dahin permanet zurück bliebt und die Unternehmen faktisch durch von ihm Beauftragte (die im ständigen Kontakt mit den Leitungen der Untenrehmen standen) mit dem Rüstungsministerium gleichschaltete.
So waren die Firmen zwar auf dem Papier nie Staatseigentum aber spätestens ab 43 / 44 dann faktisch vom Rüstungsministerium aus gelenkt und das "Rüstungswunder" als was man Speers Produktionssteigerungen immer bezeichnet eigentlich nicht mehr als die eigentliche Rüstungsleistung die die Industrie im Idealfall schon ab 39 hätte bringen können, hätte die Indsturie nicht Gewinnmaximierung statt Kriegsproduktion betrieben.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PPP ist ausnahmsweise mal kein CDU-Kernthema, da macht die SPD gerne ganz vorne mit.


Die habe ich da auch nicht ausgenommen und mir fällt auch ein SPD Politiker ein, der sich bei dem Thema immer in die erste Reihe gedrängelt hat: Peer Steinbrück.



Sparanus schrieb:


> [...] ist das noch ein Grund die CDU zu verlassen.


Das wird aber auch langsam Zeit. Wegen was bist du doch gleich bei dem Verein?


PS: Zu dem "_Sozialismus, überall Sozialismus!_": YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50XV_C9s9Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Eigentlich bin ich in der Partei damit so undemokratische Subjekte wie Don Gegenwind haben.

Letztes Jahr wurde u.a. von vielen meiner Parteigenossen ein gewisses Bild geteilt das ja unbedingt wahr sein musste, denn es ging ja gegen die AfD.
Stehen diese Forderungen wirklich im Wahlprogramm der AfD? • mimikama


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kann das Jemand auch nur annähernd verifizieren, oder muss man das als glasklare Lüge einordnen?
> Für mich ist das eine glaskilare Lüge, nicht besser als eine beliebige Trump Twitter News!


Oh Mann, langsam geb ich's bei dir auch auf:
https://www.handelsblatt.com/politik/international/griechenland-ruestungsauftraege-als-gegenleistung-fuer-hilfskredite/6077224-3.html?ticket=ST-2046280-cmjyxAu5J2rJ6VfDPb1O-ap2
Ruestungsindustrie: Schoene Waffen fuer Athen | ZEIT ONLINE
Hör mir dauernd Fake-News vorzuwerfen, langsam nervts.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also bei aller Liebe Tengri, als er das gesagt hat, hatten wir 5,5 Millionen statistische Arbeitslose, das kann wohl kaum mit heute vergleichen!



Die Zahl der Arbeitslosen hat sich nicht verändert, nur die Statistik wird anders geführt, damit es nach weniger aussieht.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ja klar wir haben immer noch genauso viele Arbeitslose wie 2004, wer das glaubt, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann!

BIP in Mio. €
2004 = 2.195.700
2017 = 3.263.350

Steueraufkommen in Mio. € 
2004 = 442.838
2017 = 734.500

Lohnsteuer in Mio. €
2004 = 123.895
2017 = 195.524




> Zitat Two Face:
> Den Griechen hat Merkel erst Hilfe zugesprochen, als sie unsere U-Boote kaufen wollten.


Diese Aussage ist gelogen und Fake News!


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also bei aller Liebe Tengri, als er das gesagt hat, hatten wir 5,5 Millionen statistische Arbeitslose, das kann wohl kaum mit heute vergleichen!


Ändert nichts daran dass die Aussage nicht nur falsch, sondern gelinde gesagt fürn Arsch ist. Aber zu der Zeit waren ja so einige Rohrkrepierer unterwegs. z.B. Wolfgang Clement, der ALG2-Empfänger mit Parasiten vergleicht und sich seinen Hintern mittlerweile in hohen Posten bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen wärmt, deren Unwesen ja erst durch die Agenda 2010 und die Hartz-Reformen ermöglicht wurde. 
€: Ich sehe gerade, der sitzt sogar bei Deutsches Wohnen. Da läuft doch gerade was in Berlin.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Arbeitslosen hat sich nicht verändert, nur die Statistik wird anders geführt, damit es nach weniger aussieht.


Was du meinst nennt sich seit geraumer Zeit Unterbeschäftigung und ist bedeutend niedriger als die Zahl der damaligen Arbeitslosen:
Unterbeschaeftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de
Der Arbeitsmarkt im Oktober 2018 - Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit


> Insgesamt lag die Unterbeschäftigung im Oktober 2018 bei 3.142.000 Personen.


Und zumindest im Deutschlandfunk wird, wenn mal wieder die aktuellen Zahlen in den Nachrichten sind, diese auch mit genannt.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Was du meinst nennt sich seit geraumer Zeit Unterbeschäftigung und ist bedeutend niedriger als die Zahl der damaligen Arbeitslosen:
> Unterbeschaeftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de
> Der Arbeitsmarkt im Oktober 2018 - Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit


Toll! Dann habe ich ja wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist gelogen und Fake News!


Hast du einen Sprung in der Platte?
Ich liefer dir nochmal extra zwei Links und du leugnest weiter munter drauf los.

Aber glaub' doch was du willst, ist ja nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Ray2015 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Zu der Überschrift fällt mir ein:

AfD wirkt


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja die Industrie machte auch grundsätzlich bereitwillig mit, mehr oder weniger, weil man Fette Gewinne mit den Aufträgen des Regimes machen konnte und dies auch bereitwillig großzügig zahlte. Das Ganze funktionierte aber gerade mit Ausbruch des Krieges nur mehr als sehr leidlich und ineffizient und die Deutsche Rüstungsproduktion war entsprechend auch während der ersten Kriegsjahre eigentlich mehr als eine einzige Katastrophe zu bezeichnen als als wirklich effizient.



Die dt. Industrie hat zusammen mit Teilen des alten Adels den Nationalsozialismus überhaupt erst an die Macht gebracht. Denn Staatsaufträge durch Rüstung, Infrastrukturprogramme, z.T. schön mit subventionierten Arbeitskräften (Anfangs Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramme, später Sklavenarbeit), eine korrupte Beschaffungsbürokratie, Abbau von Arbeitnehmerrechten und Ausschaltung der Arbeitnehmerinteressenvertretungen, Enteignung jüdischen Besitzes, Ausplünderung halb Europas... das lohnt sich schon! 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das zeigte sich dann auch quasi mit Speer als Rüstungsminister, der der Industrie androhte sie wirklich zu verstaatlichen wenn diese nicht endlich geforderte Zahlen liefert, hinter denen die Rüstungsproduktion bis dahin permanet zurück bliebt und die Unternehmen faktisch durch von ihm Beauftragte (die im ständigen Kontakt mit den Leitungen der Untenrehmen standen) mit dem Rüstungsministerium gleichschaltete.
> So waren die Firmen zwar auf dem Papier nie Staatseigentum aber spätestens ab 43 / 44 dann faktisch vom Rüstungsministerium aus gelenkt und das "Rüstungswunder" als was man Speers Produktionssteigerungen immer bezeichnet eigentlich nicht mehr als die eigentliche Rüstungsleistung die die Industrie im Idealfall schon ab 39 hätte bringen können, hätte die Indsturie nicht Gewinnmaximierung statt Kriegsproduktion betrieben.



Tja, der tatsächliche Kriegsverlauf hat da so einige Gewinnerwartungen geschmälert. Aber so manches Unternehmen konnte trotzdem noch genug Kapital in die Nachkriegszeit retten.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar wir haben immer noch genauso viele Arbeitslose wie 2004, wer das glaubt, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann!



Die ganzen Niedriglohnarbeitnehmer sind in der Statistik als vollwertige Arbeitnehmer enthalten, was aber im Grunde genommen gelogen ist.
Die Statistik wird so bearbeitet, dass sie zu dem passt, was die Regierung vermitteln will.
Rechnet man das alles zusammen, kommst du auf rund 7 Millionen Menschen. Dazu die tatsächlich arbeitslosen.
Komm mir also nicht an, dass wir hier Vollbeschäftigung und so einen Quatsch haben.
Und das mit dem Fachkräftemangel ist auch so eine Nonsensaussage. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Was du meinst nennt sich seit geraumer Zeit Unterbeschäftigung und ist bedeutend niedriger als die Zahl der damaligen Arbeitslosen:
> Unterbeschaeftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de
> Der Arbeitsmarkt im Oktober 2018 - Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit
> 
> Und zumindest im Deutschlandfunk wird, wenn mal wieder die aktuellen Zahlen in den Nachrichten sind, diese auch mit genannt.



Die meine ich nicht.
Ich meine die Zahlen, die uns in 30 Jahren das Genick brechen werden, wenn die alle in Rente gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

@henne
Jo aber das hat der reale Nationalsozialismus auch mit dem realen Kommunismus und Sozialismus gemeinsam.
Stalin hat in der UdSSR Sachen gebracht die sich Hitler innerhalb Deutschlands nicht getraut hat. Wohlbemerkt innerhalb Deutschlands.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die meine ich nicht.
> Ich meine die Zahlen, die uns in 30 Jahren das Genick brechen werden, wenn die alle in Rente gehen.


Da muss man etwas tiefer gehen:
Monatsbericht zum Arbeits- und Ausbildungsmarkt September 2018
Seite 22:


> Im  Mai  2018  waren  26 Prozent  (1.109.000)  der  erwerbsfähigen  Leistungsberechtigten  erwerbstätig;  51.000  (-4  Prozent) weniger als im Vorjahr. [...]


€: Oktober: https://statistik.arbeitsagentur.de...onatsbericht/monatsbericht-d-0-201810-pdf.pdf
Seite 24:


> Im Juni 2018 waren 26 Prozent (1.103.000) der erwerbsfähigen Leistungsberechtigten erwerbstätig; 59.000  (-5  Prozent) weniger als im Vorjahr.



Die Gesamtzahl der ALG2-Empfänger, Quelle siehe vorherigen Post:


> Die Zahl der erwerbsfähigen Leistungsberechtigten in der Grundsicherung  für Arbeitsuchende (SGB II) lag im Oktober bei 4.040.000.




sowie: Gesamtwirtschaft & Umwelt - Erwerbstaetigkeit - Atypische Beschaeftigung - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die ganzen Niedriglohnarbeitnehmer sind in der Statistik als vollwertige Arbeitnehmer enthalten, was aber im Grunde genommen gelogen ist.
> Die Statistik wird so bearbeitet, dass sie zu dem passt, was die Regierung vermitteln will.
> Rechnet man das alles zusammen, kommst du auf rund 7 Millionen Menschen. Dazu die tatsächlich arbeitslosen.
> Komm mir also nicht an, dass wir hier Vollbeschäftigung und so einen Quatsch haben.
> ...



Mann muss schon einen wirklichen Aluhut aufhaben, um solche Dinge zu behaupten!
Niedriglohn – Wikipedia

In Deutschland gehört man in den Niedriglohnsektor ab ~2200€ Brutto und niedriger. Davon betroffen sind ~23% aller Sozialversicherungsbeschäftigten (32 Millionen) ~ 7 Millionen Arbeitnehmer.
Aufstocker gab es in 2018 1,1 Millionen Menschen, die ungefähr unter 900-1000€ Netto liegen. Fakt ist das 6 Millionen Arbeitnehmer im Niedriglohnbereich über der Grundsicherung liegen und damit auf Mindestlohnniveau (~1450€ Brutto) oder darüber.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wurde Griechenland jetzt nur im Euro von Frau Dr. Merkel gehalten, weil die Griechen U-Boote von HDW bezogen oder modernisiert haben?
> 
> Kann das Jemand auch nur annähernd verifizieren, oder muss man das als glasklare Lüge einordnen?
> Für mich ist das eine glaskilare Lüge, nicht besser als eine beliebige Trump Twitter News!



Weder noch. Fakt ist:
- Griechenland hatte U-Boote bestellt
- Griechenland hat die Abnahme der U-Boote verweigert, weil sie den Anforderungen nicht entsprachen
- Die Nachrüstungen zur Erfüllung der Anforderungen hätten für HDW ein Verlustgeschäft bedeutet
[Pause]: Dann kam die Finanzkrise; Merkel und Schäuble verhandelten hinter verschlossenen Türen über Finanzhilfen. Was da lief, wissen wir nicht, aber danach war Fakt:
- Griechenland hat Geld von Deutschland erhalten, dass sie dringend für die heimische Wirtschaft gebraucht hätten
- Stattdessen wurden damit besagte Uboote gekauft, meines Wissens nach mit nur wenigen Nachbesserungen
- HDW hat Gewinn an dem Geschäft gemacht.

Ob mehr als nur zeitliche Zusammenhänge zwischen den Hilfszahlungen und dem plötzlichen Umdenken der griechischen Marine sowie der merkwürdigen Prioritätensetzung der griechischen Regierung bestehen? Man kann nur darüber spekulieren. Im Gegensatz zu diversen Trump-Meldungen fehlt jedenfalls irgend eine andere rationale Erklärung, von einer "glasklaren Lüge" kann somit nicht die Rede sein. Nur von einer ungesicherten Spekulation. 




Poulton schrieb:


> Da muss man etwas tiefer gehen:
> Monatsbericht zum Arbeits- und Ausbildungsmarkt September 2018
> Seite 22:
> 
> ...



Da muss man noch tiefer graben bzw. es wird sehr systematisch vermieden, irgendwelche belastbaren Zahlen rauszugeben. Personen in Fortbildung oder einer der sinnlosen Beschäftigungskurse des Jobcenters gefangene zählen zum Beispiel nicht als "erwerbstätiger Leistungsberechtigter". Aber auch nicht als "Arbeitsloser". Genauso zählen vorübergehend Kranke ohne feste Anstellung nicht mit, da sie ja "nicht erwerbsfähig" sind, Leute mit Job in Krankheitsphase dagegen als "beschäftigt". Selbst eine Trennung zwischen ALGII und Sozialhilfe fehlt regelmäßig, so dass Kinder im Haushalt als Leistungsempfänger mitgezählt werden, man aber oft nicht abschätzen kann, wie groß ihr Anteil ist.

Für dieses Jahr wurden jedenfalls rund 40 Milliarden € insgesamt im Haushalt eingeplant. Das würde einem untere-10%-Lebensstandard von rund 5 Millionen Menschen entsprechen. (Ohne Zuverdienst und natürlich ohne dass das Amt Geld in sonstige Tätigkeiten steckt. Da die aber alle als den Bedürftigen zuträglich dargestellt werden, können wir ganz sicher sein, dass sie netto mehr bringen, als wenn man das Geld einfach als BGE auszahlen würde, deswegen macht man es ja so, wie man es macht. Der Bundeshaushalt ist also auf die Versorgung von mehr als 5 Millionnen Bedürftigen ausgelegt und alle niedrigeren Zahlen bedeuten entweder schöngerechnete Statistiken oder aber Verschwendung von Steuermitteln respektive Veruntreuung - so oder so als einen politischen Mangel.)


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss man noch tiefer graben bzw. es wird sehr systematisch vermieden, irgendwelche belastbaren Zahlen rauszugeben. Personen in Fortbildung oder einer der sinnlosen Beschäftigungskurse des Jobcenters gefangene zählen zum Beispiel nicht als "erwerbstätiger Leistungsberechtigter". Aber auch nicht als "Arbeitsloser". Genauso zählen vorübergehend Kranke ohne feste Anstellung nicht mit, da sie ja "nicht erwerbsfähig" sind, Leute mit Job in Krankheitsphase dagegen als "beschäftigt".


Auch wenn weiter oben schonmal gebracht, zählt das von dir genannte als Unterbeschäftigung. Siehe: Unterbeschaeftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @henne
> Jo aber das hat der reale Nationalsozialismus auch mit dem realen Kommunismus und Sozialismus gemeinsam.
> Stalin hat in der UdSSR Sachen gebracht die sich Hitler innerhalb Deutschlands nicht getraut hat. Wohlbemerkt innerhalb Deutschlands.



Was genau meinst du? Erst sprichst du von einer Gemeinsamkeit, und dann doch wieder von einem Unterschied.
 Im deutschen Faschismus, dem sog. "Nationalsozialismus", wurde die Wirtschaft im Ggs. zur Sowjetunion nicht verstaatlicht. Das hat schlicht und ergreifend damit zu tun, dass es sich beim NS nicht um ein gegen den Kapitalismus gerichtetes Regime handelte. Ganz im Gegensatz, es war ein Regime, das sehr weitgehend den Interessen der dt. Privatwirtschaft entgegenkam, deutlich weiter, als das in einem bürgerlich-demokratischen System möglich wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Der Faschismus basiert schließlich auch auf dem Kapitalismus. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja klar wir haben immer noch genauso viele Arbeitslose wie 2004, wer das glaubt, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann!



Heißt aber nicht, das es den Leuten nicht trotzdem schlecht geht. 
Die Zahl der Leute die von einer Arbeit nicht leben können hat sich verdoppelt. Frontal 21 vom 30. Oktober 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du? Erst sprichst du von einer Gemeinsamkeit, und dann doch wieder von einem Unterschied.
> Im deutschen Faschismus, dem sog. "Nationalsozialismus", wurde die Wirtschaft im Ggs. zur Sowjetunion nicht verstaatlicht. Das hat schlicht und ergreifend damit zu tun, dass es sich beim NS nicht um ein gegen den Kapitalismus gerichtetes Regime handelte. Ganz im Gegensatz, es war ein Regime, das sehr weitgehend den Interessen der dt. Privatwirtschaft entgegenkam, deutlich weiter, als das in einem bürgerlich-demokratischen System möglich wäre.


Richtig, das Regime war nicht gegen die Privatwirtschaft. Aber die Ideologie sehr wohl. 
Mit Gemeinsamkeiten waren aber die schlechten Bedingungen für die Arbeiter gemeint, aber ob das jetzt hohe Parteitiere sind oder die vorherigen privaten Besitzer. Geschenkt.

Aber wie weit die Wirtschaft in einem demokratischen System gehen kann sehen wir in den USA.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Richtig, das Regime war nicht gegen die Privatwirtschaft. Aber die Ideologie sehr wohl.



Das solltest du vielleicht weiter ausführen und belegen. Faschistische oder vergleichbar rechtsautoritäre Regime haben sich bisher eigentlich immer durch sehr wirtschaftsfreundliche Politik ausgezeichnet. Das zieht sich von Mussolinis Italien bis zu Orbans Ungarn.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit Gemeinsamkeiten waren aber die schlechten Bedingungen für die Arbeiter gemeint, aber ob das jetzt hohe Parteitiere sind oder die vorherigen privaten Besitzer. Geschenkt.



? Ich verstehe den zweiten Teil deines Satzes nicht.
Und auch beim ersten Teil würde ich mich über eine konkretere Ausführung deinerseits freuen. Das ist dann doch ein ziemliches Allgemeinplätzchen, was du da gebacken hast.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

@henne
Okay das erste belege ich am besten mit einem Beispiel. 
Die SA und der Röhm Putsch sind ja sicherlich ein Begriff. Die SA als militärischer Arm der NSDAP wollte nach der Machtergreifung die Revolution fortführen und die alten Eliten
der Kaiserzeit beseitigen. Hitler brauchte aber die alten Eliten um den Krieg zu führen und deswegen hat er die SA Führung ausgeschaltet, obwohl sie ihm treu ergeben waren.


> ? Ich verstehe den zweiten Teil deines Satzes nicht.


Macht es wirklich einen Unterschied ob die Fabrik vom alten Geldadel Krupp oder vom Parteifunktionär Xy geführt wird?
Weder in einem kommunistischen noch in einem nationalsozialistischem System wird der Arbeiter wirklich gut behandelt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> @henne
> Okay das erste belege ich am besten mit einem Beispiel.
> Die SA und der Röhm Putsch sind ja sicherlich ein Begriff. Die SA als militärischer Arm der NSDAP wollte nach der Machtergreifung die Revolution fortführen und die alten Eliten
> der Kaiserzeit beseitigen. Hitler brauchte aber die alten Eliten um den Krieg zu führen und deswegen hat er die SA Führung ausgeschaltet, obwohl sie ihm treu ergeben waren.



Okay, jetzt sehe ich, was du meinst. Aber letztlich war das eben die Strömung oder "Auslegung" innerhalb des dt. Faschismus, die sich eben nirgendwo durchgesetzt hat. Und auch nicht in anderen faschistischen Bewegungen bzw. Regimen, soweit ich das weiß.  Von daher ist das ja recht irrelevant und unterstützt auch deine These nicht, dass "die Ideologie an sich" antikapitalistisch gewesen sei, nur das Regime nicht. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Weder in einem kommunistischen noch in einem nationalsozialistischem System wird der Arbeiter wirklich gut behandelt.



Da ist es wieder, das Allgemeinplätzchen! Also was konkret meinst du damit?


----------



## Sparanus (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

So darfst du das nicht sehen, wenn dein Ziel ist "Russland erobern" stellst du halt alles andere erstmal hinten an. Wenn Hitler das was er mit der Deutschen Gesellschaft vorhatte direkt nach der Machtergreifung durchgesetzt hätte,
dann hätte es einen Bürgerkrieg gegeben und aus der Traum vom Russlandfeldzug. Oder denkst du die Kapitalisten hätten sich enteignen lassen und die Reichswehr hätte sich entwaffnen lassen? Sicher nicht.
In der UdSSR lief das ganze anders, man hatte die Zeit im Staat aufzuräumen und deswegen hat man es getan. Deswegen konnte die UdSSR auch nach Stalin überleben, es gab Strukturen dafür. Im dritten Reich gab es die nicht.



> Da ist es wieder, das Allgemeinplätzchen! Also was konkret meinst du damit?


Zum Beispiel die Gewerkschaften in 3.R und DDR als Teil der herrschenden Partei was eine massive Einschränkung im Vergleich zur BRD bedeutet. Dann könnten wir noch darüber reden was mit streikenden Arbeitnehmern 
im Faschismus und Sozialismus passiert, wie man mit Demonstrationen umgegangen ist, auch noch im kalten Krieg.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

´Vielleicht solltet ihr beide mal eine wissentschaftliche Abhandlung lesen!
https://www.kj.nomos.de/fileadmin/kj/doc/1979/19792von_Bruenneck_S_151.pdf

Der Eigentumsbegriff im Nationalsouialismus wurde massiv modifiziert, darüber hinaus fand durch die Wirtschaftspolitik und Autakrie sehr wohl eine Quasienteignung statt, da es keinen freien Zugang zu Ressourcen (wurden zugeteilt), keine Einnahmen von Devisen (wurden vom Staat abgegriffen) und auch keine freie Investitionsentscheidung (wurden vom Staat bestimmt) gab. In härteren Fällen wurd enteignet (siehe Junkers Werke).



> In der UdSSR lief das ganze anders, man hatte die Zeit im Staat aufzuräumen und deswegen hat man es getan. Deswegen konnte die UdSSR auch nach Stalin überleben, es gab Strukturen dafür. Im dritten Reich gab es die nicht.


Das ist wirklich der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gelesen habe!
Gerade weil in Deutschland die Strukturen vor 1933 nur zugeschüttet wurden und nicht radikal abgeschafft wie in der UdSSR, konnte es überhaupt das deutsche Wirtschaftswunder geben! Nur weil die Produktiosnmittel in der Hand von Privaten waren und die Klein und Mittelständischen Betriebe nicht untergegangen waren, ging es eigentlich sofort nach dem Krrieg weiter, da z.B. der selbständige Schlosser, Schreiner, Fabrikant die Möglichkeit hatte unternehmerisch tätig zu werden. Alleine auf dieser Basis war das deutsche Wirtschaftswunder überhaupt möglich!


----------



## Sparanus (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

@don
Es ist nur Schwachsinn wenn man ungebildet ist. Die politischen Strukturen wurden abgeschafft, aber das Personal war noch am leben.
Zum Beispiel: Das dritte Reich war ein Zentralstaat (Gesetz zur Gleichschaltung der Länder mit dem Reich)
Es ist Konsens, dass Hitler zerstörend auf die staatliche Struktur gewirkt hat. Ich kann auch gerne mal wieder zitieren.

Außerdem bezeichne etwas nicht als Schwachsinn nur weil du kognitiv nicht in der Lage bist komplexe Sachverhalte zu erfassen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Staatliche Strukturen sind in erster Linie Gesetze und ja die hat Hitler verändert und auch bezogen auf den Föderalismuss abgeschafft, nur in 12 Jahren kann man da schlecht etwas zerstören, wenn alles noch unter der Decke (in der Schublade) vorhanden ist und Deutschland vor den 3. Reich eine der modernsten demokratisch Verfassungen, inklusive föderaler Struktur hatte. Die Weimarer Verfassung war die Blaupause auf der die Bundesrepublik entstanden ist und dazu musste man nichts anderes machen, als in die Schublade greifen und schon war alles wieder vorhanden, inklusiver Leute, die wußten wie das funktioniert und zu installieren ist. Dazu kommt das schon die staatliche Struktur und Organisation (föderal und judikativ)im Kaiserreich ähnlich aufgebaut war, insoweit ist es ziemlich abwegig eine 50 Jahre alte und funktionierende Struktur durch 12 Jahre Nazi Herrrschaft als zerstört zu bezeichnen, die dann in weiten Teilen in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland sofort wieder übernommen wurde.

Über den persönlichen Rest deiner Ausführungen musste ich herzlich lachen, das kommt genau vom richtigen!


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Umbau der NS-Gesellschaft (Archiv)
Schwerpunktthema: 80 Jahre "Tag der Arbeit" (Archiv)



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem bezeichne etwas nicht als Schwachsinn nur weil du kognitiv  nicht in der Lage bist komplexe Sachverhalte zu erfassen.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Über den persönlichen Rest deiner Ausführungen musste ich herzlich lachen, das kommt genau vom richtigen!


Ihr beide erinnert mich immer mehr an ein seit 60 Jahren glücklich verheiratetes Ehepaar.


----------



## Sparanus (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Zerstört heißt ja auch nicht, dass man es nicht wieder aufbauen kann. Oder war Berlin für dich 1945 auch nicht zerstört, ich meine es steht ja wieder.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Das eine hat Jahrzehnte gedauert, das andere nur Monate, ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.
Z.B. wurde das Bundesland Hessen am 19.09.1945 gegründet inklusiver demokratischer Verfassung.

Es ist auch eher eine Mähr und Propaganda Mythos, ähnlich des Marshallplans, das die Alliierten in großen Teilen für das GG und die staatliche Organisation der Bundesrepublik verantwortlich sind.
Es ist eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil, die Alliierten haben punktuell eingegriffen, das Gerüst und 80-90% der Strukturen für die Staatsorganisation inklusiver Verfassung waren praktisch 1945 vorhanden.


----------



## Sparanus (2. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Also punktuell ist deutlich untertrieben, aber ja, die BRD ist ganz eindeutig vom vergangenen deutschen Staatswesen geprägt und nicht von dem der Alliierten Staaten. Aber ich hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass die Alliierten für das GG bzw den Inhalt verantwortlich sind.
Meine Aussage war, dass das Personal noch am Leben war und man die BRD deswegen so schnell aufbauen konnte. Die, die nach der Machtergreifung ins Privatleben sind und die, die ins Ausland sind konnten ja relativ sicher leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das solltest du vielleicht weiter ausführen und belegen. Faschistische oder vergleichbar rechtsautoritäre Regime haben sich bisher eigentlich immer durch sehr wirtschaftsfreundliche Politik ausgezeichnet. Das zieht sich von Mussolinis Italien bis zu Orbans Ungarn.



Im Gegensatz zum Sozialismus und Kapitalismus gibt es zum Faschismus kein grundlegendes Standardwerk, dass man für Definitionen heranziehen kann. Aber sowohl bei Hitler als auch Mussolini und erst recht bei Franco gehörte die Ausrichtung der Industrie auf vom Staat vorgegebene Interessen dazu. Es gab zwar keine ideologischen Vorgaben zu den Besitzverhältnissen und insbesondere in Deutschland waren die Interessen von NSDAP und dem (bis heute amtierenden) Industrie-/Geldadel in weiten Teilen deckungsgleich, so dass keine konkreten Maßnahmen nötig war. Aber der starke Staat, der alles unter Kontrolle hat gehört eben so zur Ideologie wie die Enteignung allderjenigen, die nicht im Interesse der Führung handeln. Von einer freien Martkwirtschaft oder Kapitalismus kann im Faschismus also auch nicht die Rede sein, auch wenn kleinmaßstäblich klassisch kapitalistische Ordnungsmethoden benutzt wurden (d.h.: Im wesentlichen gar keine) und nicht beispielsweise Planwirtschaft.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Macht es wirklich einen Unterschied ob die Fabrik vom alten Geldadel Krupp oder vom Parteifunktionär Xy geführt wird?



Wenn man die ideologischen Begriffe assoziativ oder diffamierend auf die heutige Zeit anwenden möchte (und das machen einige hier -nicht du- und haben damit diese Diskussion überhaupt erst losgetreten), dann macht es einen sehr großen Unterschied, ja. Denn die Krupps waren zwar Fans der Ideologie, aber sie sind kein theoretischer Bestandteil des Konzepts "Faschismus". Zum Sozialismus gehört es dagegen per Definition dazu, dass Produktionsanlagen unter der Kontrolle politischer Akteure stehen. Umgekehrt ist die miese Behandlung von Arbeitern respektive eine starke Hierarchie in der nach unten getreten wird fester Bestandteil des Faschismus, während der theoretische Sozialismus eigentlich möglicht gute Lebensbedingungen für Arbeiter (inkl. solchen in der Landwirtschaft) anstrebt, diese sogar formell über alle anderen stellt.

tl;dr: Die praktischen Umsetzung waren in Bezug auf arbeitende beide *******, aber beim Faschismus gehörte es zum Konzept und somit auch zu den Zielen heutiger Faschisten, beim real existierende Sozialismus war es ein mehr-oder-minder Unfall und (heutige) Sozialisten streben eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil an. Großer Unterschied, wenn man irgendwem/irgendwas als "...istisch" bezeichnet.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Btw
Spiegel gibt Unterlassungserklaerung gegenueber AfD-Fraktion ab

Vollidioten, reine Vollidioten.


----------



## Adi1 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Generell sollte man mal die Herrschaft auf max. 2 Amtsperioden beschränken.

Nicht ohne Grund sagt man:

"Neue Besen kehren gut".


----------



## azzih (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Generell finde ich sollte man auch in Deutschland die Amtsperiode bei höchsten Ämtern wie Bundeskanzler auf 2 Amtsperioden beschränken. Ist selten gut wenn sich Menschen zu lange an Machtpositionen gewöhnen.

Bei Merkel bin ich auch etwas zwiegespalten. Einerseits schätze ich ihre sehr nüchterne und ego-lose Art sehr, das hat man in der Politik sehr selten, wo normal jeder versucht möglichst viel Getöse zu machen und seine Person in den Mittelpunkt zu rücken. Auch finde ich dass sie außenpolitisch exzellente Arbeit geleistet  hat und in den aktuell unruhigen letzten 10 Jahren sehr viel dafür getan hat, das Deutschland außenpolitisch gut dasteht und Europa einigermaßen zusammengeblieben ist.

Innenpolitisch allerdings gehen von ihr keinerlei Impulse aus. Dringend nötige große Projekte werden nicht angegangen (Rentenreform, Abschaffung Soli etc), viele Dinge einfach nur verschleppt. Bestes Beispiel der "Diesel-Gate". Da die Wirtschaft super gelaufen ist, sieht man halt aktuell noch keine Konsequenzen dieses Stillstands. Allerdings gibt es gerade sehr viele Indikatoren dafür, dass sich die Wirtschaftslage stark abflachen wird und da treten dann halt die Defizite wieder zutage.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Was bleibt langfristig von Merkel?


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Was ist denn langfristig von Helmut Schmidt geblieben?
Kohl hatte Glück mit der Wiedervereinigung und Schröder hatte durch eine Mega Krise die Agenda 2010,  Merkel ist ohne so etwas ausgekommen, nach 2008!


----------



## Two-Face (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Von Kohl haben wir Reformstau, Schwarze Kassen und ein System voller gegenseitiger Begünstigungen in der Politik, das bis heute immer weiter ausgebaut wird.
Von Schröder haben wir Hedge Fonds, Agenda 2010, den Riesterunsinn und einen untersetzen Polizieapparat.
Und von Angela Merkel können wir zwei gescheiterte Bundespräsidenten, Euro- und Finanzkrise (die sie natürlich nicht ausschließlich selbst verschuldet, aber mit ihrer rigorosen Austeritätspolitik teils sogar verschlimmert hat), eine kaputtgesparte Infrastruktur und natürlich die allumspannende Flüchtlingskrise festhalten, die uns auch in den nächsten Jahrzehnten noch weitestgehend ungelöst in Form von hunderttausender, nicht-integrierter Migranten begleiten wird. 

Nicht mal Schröders Mist wollte sie ausbügeln, stattdessen hat sie die Lorbeeren aus der Wirtschaft dafür geerntet.
Naja, immerhin wurde die Praxisgebühr abgeschafft.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ist denn langfristig von Helmut Schmidt geblieben?


2 Universitäten gegründet, die europäische Zusammenarbeit deutlich vertieft, NATO Doppelbeschluss etc

Klar keine Großerignisse wie Adenauer oder Willy, aber er war ein Arbeitstier.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Na ja, die Sache mit den Mittelstreckenraketen wird ja gerade wieder entsorgt.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Generell sollte man mal die Herrschaft auf max. 2 Amtsperioden beschränken.
> 
> Nicht ohne Grund sagt man:
> 
> "Neue Besen kehren gut".


Guter Vorschlag. Ich finde 16 Jahre einfach zu lang.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag. Ich finde 16 Jahre einfach zu lang.



Im Gegensatz zu Frankreich oder USA wählst du aber nicht den Bundeskanzler direkt sondern nur Parteien.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Machbar isses trotzdem


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Dann müßte man alle Parlamentarier auf 8 Jahre begrenzen, anders ist es juristisch nicht möglich, da der Bundeskanzler aus dem Parlament gewählt wird.

Wenn du schreibst machbar ist es trotzdem, dann verfasse doch mal ein juristisches Gutachten, wie du meinst das es angestellt werden könnte und auch nicht anfechtbar ist, denn jeder Parlamentarier hat das Recht sich zur Kanzlerwahl aufzutellen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Art 63 II GG regelt, dass der Gewählte vom Bundespräsidenten zum Kanzler zu ernennen ist. 
Art 79 I GG regelt was man ändern darf und wie man es ergänzen darf. Art 79 II GG nennt eine 2/3 Mehrheit von Bundesrat und Bundestag als Bedingung.

Also das ist in kürze mein juristisches Gutachten, jetzt bist du am Zug. Aber bitte mit Paragraphen 
Und nein, länger als x Jahre Kanzler zu sein ist kein Grundrecht.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Frankreich oder USA wählst du aber nicht den Bundeskanzler direkt sondern nur Parteien.


Das ist ja egal.

Ich denke schon das man das gesetzlich anders regeln kann.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist ja egal.
> 
> Ich denke schon das man das gesetzlich anders regeln kann.



Regeln kannst du alles -- siehe Türkei.
Die Frage ist aber, ob du dafür eine Mehrheit im Parlament bekommst und das bezweifel ich stark.
Aktuell ist es eben so, dass du eine Partei wählst und diese dann im Bundestag vertreten ist, sofern sie mehr als 5% der abgegebenen Stimmen hat.
Die stärkste Fraktion wird dann eine Mehrheit im Parlament schmieden wollen und den Kanzler stellen.
Wer der Kanzler aber wird, bestimmt eben die Partei aber selbst. 
Es wird logischer Weise mit den Köpfen geworben, wie man an Merkel und Schulz sehen konnte.
Aber es gibt eben keinen Zwang, auch diese Köpfe dann zu nehmen.
Merkel hätte ja -- als die Jamaica Koalition gescheitert war -- sagen können, dass sie als Kanzler nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht und dann hätte die Union einen neuen bestimmen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Regeln kannst du alles -- siehe Türkei.
> Die Frage ist aber, ob du dafür eine Mehrheit im Parlament bekommst und das bezweifel ich stark.
> Aktuell ist es eben so, dass du eine Partei wählst und diese dann im Bundestag vertreten ist, sofern sie mehr als 5% der abgegebenen Stimmen hat.
> Die stärkste Fraktion wird dann eine Mehrheit im Parlament schmieden wollen und den Kanzler stellen.
> ...


Das können die Parteien ja auch so machen. Es sollte nur gesetzlich begrenzt werden das sie nicht mehr als 2 Legislaturperioden regieren können.



> Merkel hätte ja -- als die Jamaica Koalition gescheitert war -- sagen können, dass sie als Kanzler nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht und dann hätte die Union einen neuen bestimmen müssen.


Tja, sie hat an ihrer Machtposition weiter festgehalten.


----------



## Sparanus (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Nun und Kanzler kann man ja auch werden ohne MdB zu sein.^^


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das können die Parteien ja auch so machen. Es sollte nur gesetzlich begrenzt werden das sie nicht mehr als 2 Legislaturperioden regieren können.



Ja, aber wer soll dem zustimmen?
Die Überlegung ist ja nicht neu. Die gab es schon als Adenauer noch Kanzler war.
Da es aber nie zu einer Änderung kam, ist die beste Möglichkeit, die Amtszeit zu begrenzen, einfach die, einen anderen zu wählen -- macht aber auch irgendwie keiner.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja, sie hat an ihrer Machtposition weiter festgehalten.



Ja, und das kritisiere ich.
Merkel muss da schon klar gewesen sein, dass ihre Macht schwindet. Schlau wäre es gewesen, da schon den Rückzug zu erklären.
Hat sie aber nicht, sie hat sich an der Macht geklammert, wie das alle vor ihr auch getan haben.
Spätestens nach den Landtagswahlen im September 2019 wird die Koalition mit der SPD beendet sein.


----------



## Don-71 (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Über was redet ihr jetzt eingentlich, das nur eine Person 2 Legislaturperioden Kanzler sein kann oder wie ich bei Headcrash heraushöre, das nur eine Partei 2 Legislaturperioden regieren kann, was komplett unserer Verfassung widersprechen würde.

Selbst bei der Personalie habe ich ernsthafte "Verfassungsbedenken", was  Threshold bereits angesprochen hat, ist es die Domäne des gewählten Parlaments einen Kanzler/in zu wählen, der Bundespräsident hat hier von der Verfassung eindeutig vorgesehen, nur eine formaljuristische Rolle, die entscheidend juristisch erweitet würde, wenn dazu noch eine inhaltliche Komponente käme. Das mag sich nach Erbsenzählerei anhören, ist aber schon sehr entscheidend, bei der Auslegung unserer Verfassung.

Der Bundespräsident hat nach der Verfassung vorgesehen, praktisch nur zwei wirkliche inhaltliche Machtbefugnisse, er kann die Ausfertigung/Unterschrift von seiner Meinung nach verfassungswidigen Gesetzen verweigern und er hat Entscheidungsspielräume bei der Ansetzung von Neuwahlen. Das ist die Lehre, die aus der Weimarer Verfassung und der Machtergreifung 1933 gezogen wurde.
Darüber hinaus gebe ich zu bedenken, dass das mit den 2 vollen Legislaturperioden nach unserer Verfassung auch unterlaufen werden kann, in dem man eine gescheiterte Vertrauensfrage inszeniert, um vorgezogene Neuwahlen abzuhalten, dann müßte wieder das Bundesverfassungsgericht entscheiden, wie ein solches Gesetz ausgelegt würde. Schreibt man Jahre fest, gäbe das noch viel größere Probleme, was wir gerade gesehen haben, wenn eine Regierungsbildung sich über einen langen Zeitraum hinzieht, bleibt die "alte" Bundesregierung im Amt, weil ja kein neuer Kanzler gewählt werden kann, wie soll man das dann juristisch lösen?

Die Begrenzung eines Amtes funktioniert m.M. nach nur bei direkten Pesonenwahlen, bei einem repräsentativen System wie unserem, ist das sehr schwer umzusetzen.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Über was redet ihr jetzt eingentlich, das nur eine Person 2 Legislaturperioden Kanzler sein kann oder wie ich bei Headcrash heraushöre, das nur eine Partei 2 Legislaturperioden regieren kann, was komplett unserer Verfassung widersprechen würde.



Es geht um Personen.
Du kannst ja nicht einfach bestimmten, dass die Partei jetzt den Kanzler stellt, obwohl sie weniger Stimmen hat.
Es geht im Prinzip darum, dass du Voraussetzungen schaffst wie in den USA, wo der Präsident nur 1x wieder gewählt werden kann.
Danach muss seine Partei eben mit einem neuen Kandidaten ins Rennen gehen.
Aber die USA ist eben auch eine präsidiale Demokratie, wo der Präsident sowohl Staatsoberhaupt als auch Regierungschef ist. Das ist bei uns nicht der Fall.
Daher ist das auch nicht umsetzbar. Die Partei alleine entscheidet ja, wen sie als Kanzler nominieren will. Wenn das immer der gleiche ist, ist das ihre Sache, wechselt sie, ist das auch vertretbar, aber dazu zwingen geht eben nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ach Donni, Amtszeit eines Kanzlers kann sich doch nur auf eine Person beziehen. Außerdem warte ich noch auf dein Rechtsgutachten 

Aber euer Beispiel ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Ein US Präsident kann länger als 2 Amtszeiten regieren, er darf sich halt nur 2 mal gewählt werden und vor seiner ersten Wahl darf er nicht länger als 2 Jahre im Amt gewesen sein. (22. Zusatzartikel)


----------



## Don-71 (4. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Maaßen hat sich sich vollständig weggeschossen, wenn man so Nachhaltig bettelt entlassen zu werden und sich selber als Opfer einer Verschwörung bezeichnet, wird es Zeit für eine Entlasssung, Ruhestand hat  man mit diesen Aussagen eher nicht verdient!


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber euer Beispiel ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Ein US Präsident kann länger als 2 Amtszeiten regieren, er darf sich halt nur 2 mal gewählt werden und vor seiner ersten Wahl darf er nicht länger als 2 Jahre im Amt gewesen sein. (22. Zusatzartikel)



Ich will aber nicht, dass Mike Pence ins Amt kommt, weil Trump weggeschlossen wurde und er dann noch 2x gewählt wird. Am Ende ist er dann 10 Jahre im Amt und in der Zeit hat er die USA in einen Gottesstaat verwandelt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann müßte man alle Parlamentarier auf 8 Jahre begrenzen, anders ist es juristisch nicht möglich, da der Bundeskanzler aus dem Parlament gewählt wird.



Wäre keine schlechte Idee. Dann würde der Bundestag insgesamt jünger werden. Der Schäuble wird schon seit Jahren im Rollstuhl rumgefahren und gammelt immer noch im Bundestag rum. 
Wobei man die Begrenzung auch auf 12 Jahre setzten kann, selbst dann würde der Altersdurchschnitt wohl um mindestens 10 Jahre fallen. 

Merz wäre dann auch gleich wieder weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Mit dieser Aussage hast du dich bei mir der Art ins Aus geschossen, dass kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen. Deine Charakterlosigkeit, mangelnder Anstand als auch Erziehung, Schäuble auf Grund seiner unverschuldeten Behinderung, herabzusetzen oder gar zu versuchen ihn zu diffamieren, ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und bei ihm von gammeln zu sprechen, beweißt welch Geistes Kind du bist!

Wer so mit Leuten umgeht, die seit 45 Jahren diesem Land dienen inklusive ihrer Gesundheit und seit diesem Zeitraum ihren eigenen Wahlkreis in freien Wahlen gewinnen, muss sich nicht wundern wenn in diesem Land radikale Kräfte Aufschwung erhalten. Man kann durchaus anderer politischer Meinung als Schäuble sein, aber als Bürger, sollte man doch einen gewissen Respekt vor der Leistung anderer Menschen haben, auch wenn sie andere politische Meinungen vertreten!


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Schäuble wird schon seit Jahren im Rollstuhl rumgefahren und gammelt immer noch im Bundestag rum.


Was hat eine Behinderung, in dem Fall Querschnittslähmung, jetzt genau mit einer Amtszeit- bzw. Mandatszeitbegrenzung zu tun?



> Wobei man die Begrenzung auch auf 12 Jahre setzten kann, selbst dann  würde der Altersdurchschnitt wohl um mindestens 10 Jahre fallen.


Der würde warum fallen? Es gab in den letzten Jahren mehrere Artikel darüber, dass den Parteien der Nachwuchs ausgeht.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Schaut doch mal wie alt der ist. 76.

Ich kann bei ihm auch nichts Positives finden.  
Dafür mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Onlinedurchsuchung  (BMI) und kaputtgesparter Infrastruktur (BMF) viel negatives. Lebenswerk: Wolfgang Schaeuble | BigBrotherAwards

Es müssten deutlich mehr junge Leute auf den Wahllisten in den Bundestag einziehen. Der Anteil der unter 30 Jährigen liegt bei unter 2% (12 von 709).
Bundestag: Bundestag: Zu wenige Frauen und jungen Leute | Suedwest Presse Online


----------



## Poulton (5. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal wie alt der ist. 76.


Und weiter? Eine Amtszeitbegrenzung halte ich zwar durchaus für machbar, nicht aber ein Höchstalter um Abgeordneter zu sein.



> Ich kann bei ihm auch nichts Positives finden.
> Dafür mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Onlinedurchsuchung  (BMI) und kaputtgesparter Infrastruktur (BMF) viel negatives.


Es geht nicht darum was er in seinem politischen Leben verbockt hat, sondern wie man soetwas formuliert. So wie du es formuliert hast, ist das für mich nichts weiter als Behindertenfeindlichkeit, also eine Form der Gruppenbezogenen Menschenfeindlichkeit. Mit sowas ist man bei der AfD gut aufgehoben: Die widerliche Anfrage der AfD im Bundestag zu Behinderten, Migranten und Inzucht | Belltower News
Was kommt als nächstes? Weil Schäuble querschnittsgelähmt ist, sind alle Querschnittsgelähmten "vergesslich" und lassen sich die Patschehändschen vergolden?


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Das war keine Behindertenfeindlicheit, sondern einfach nur spitze Satire. Bei ihm und Gauland sieht man das Alter halt am deutlichsten. 
Gauland ist aber erst seit einem Jahr drin. 

Wenn Schäuble nur 12 Jahre im Bundestag hätte sein können, hätte er aber schon vor der Wende aufhören müssen und wäre halt nicht weit über das Renteneintrittsalter drin.


Auch für die Wiederkehr von Merz ist er verantwortlich, womit wir wieder zum Thema zurückkehren können. Wolfgang Schaeuble trieb Kandidatur von Friedrich Merz voran - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn Schäuble nur 12 Jahre im Bundestag hätte sein können, hätte er aber schon vor der Wende aufhören müssen und wäre halt nicht weit über das Renteneintrittsalter drin.



Ob es dann auch keine Spendenaffaire gegeben hätte?


----------



## Rolk (6. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Heutzutage braucht es keine Spendenaffären mehr. Da wird sich ungeniert öffentlich von allen am großen Steuertopf bedient. 30% mehr hier und da sind schließlich nur Peanuts...


----------



## DKK007 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wobei die Frage ist, was dort bezüglich Merz noch so alles raus kommt. Der ist schließlich auch recht tief im CumCum und CumEx Geschäft verwickelt.


-----

Zum Thema Ministeramtszeiten könnte man auch einführen, das niemand nacheinander Minister von verschiedenen Fachministerien sein kann. Also z.B. erst Gesundheitsminister und dann Verkehrsminister.
Denn meistens zeigt sich, das die Leute vom zweiten genauso wenig Ahnung haben wie vom ersten. 

Dazu könnte man die Ministerien nur noch nach FACH-Kompetenz bzw. an die vom Ministerium betroffenen Berufsgruppen vergeben.
Also z.B. Bildungsministerium - Lehrer
Gesundheitsministerium - Arzt/Krankenschwester
Arbeitsministerium - Arbeiter 
Verkehrsministerium - Lokführer/Busfahrer


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist, was dort bezüglich Merz noch so alles raus kommt. Der ist schließlich auch recht tief im CumCum und CumEx Geschäft verwickelt.



Ich hab mich ja immer gefragt, wie der Merz seine politischen Ämter überhaupt ausüben konnte -- wenn man bedenkt, in wie vielen Aufsichtsräten er steckt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wo steht denn, dass man politische Ämter ausüben muss? Kontrolle der obersten Kontrolleure ist schwer möglich und nur weil die Wähler/CDU-Mitglieder ihn immer wieder in den Sitz hieven, muss er halt nicht drin sitzen bleiben.
Davon abgesehen hatte er afaik tatsächlich wenig politische Verpfliichtungen in letzter Zeit.



azzih schrieb:


> Auch finde ich dass sie außenpolitisch exzellente Arbeit geleistet  hat und in den aktuell unruhigen letzten 10 Jahren sehr viel dafür getan hat, das Deutschland außenpolitisch gut dasteht und Europa einigermaßen zusammengeblieben ist.



Was bitte schön hat sie denn dazu beigetragen??
Merkels Europapolitik bestand aus der Durchsetzung von Emissionsgrenzwertwünschen deutscher Autohersteller, erzwungene Währungspolitik für deutsche Banken und Schadensminimierung für deutsche Chemie- und Energiekonzerne. Ich glaube unter keiner anderen Regierung gab es soviele Denkzettel von EU und EUGH und auch wenn ich den Zusammenhalt Europas nicht unbedingt als alleinige Verantwortung Merkels sehen würde, kann man wohl ohne Zweifel festhalten, dass der Kontinent mindestens seit 1990, in vielerlei Hinsicht seit den 70ern auf derart auseinanderlaufenden Kursen war. Zählt man nicht die (aktuell noch milde) Schärfe der Grenzlinien, sondern die Zahl der gegeneinander streitenden Parteien, dürfte es seit dem 19. Jhd. nicht mehr soviel Zersplitterung gegeben haben.



> Innenpolitisch allerdings gehen von ihr keinerlei Impulse aus. Dringend nötige große Projekte werden nicht angegangen (Rentenreform, Abschaffung Soli etc), viele Dinge einfach nur verschleppt. Bestes Beispiel der "Diesel-Gate". Da die Wirtschaft super gelaufen ist, sieht man halt aktuell noch keine Konsequenzen dieses Stillstands. Allerdings gibt es gerade sehr viele Indikatoren dafür, dass sich die Wirtschaftslage stark abflachen wird und da treten dann halt die Defizite wieder zutage.



Die Wirtschaft läuft einerseits so gut, weil Merkel die Finger von allen gesellschaftlichen Umstrukturierungen und bestehende Missstände einfach wachsen lässt - das ist nicht Impulslosigkeit, sondern Konzept (einzige Ausnahme: Soli.). Und andereseits weil die wenigen Dinge, die Merkel tatsächlich angeht, systematisch den Großkonzernen in die Hände spielen.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag. Ich finde 16 Jahre einfach zu lang.



Finde solche Argumente immer merkwürdig. Wenn die Mehrheit der Meinung wäre, dass die 16 Jahre zuviel waren, dann wären es keine 16 Jahre geworden. Wenn du das findest, die Mehrheit aber nicht, dann ist der Vorschlag für einen entsprechenden Zwang aber nicht "gut", sondern zutiefst undemokratisch.

Was ich dagegen ganz cool fände wäre eine Steigerung der heutigen Situation in den USA: Parlamentswahlen zwei Jahre vor/nach der der Wahl des Regierungschefs. Ob der nun weiterhin indirekt oder direkt gewählt wird, sei mal dahingestellt, aber wenn es bei Bundestagswahlen mal um Inhalte und nicht um Kanzler gänge, weil nämlich der Kanzler für die nächsten zwei Jahre noch feststeht, wäre das ein großer Fortschritt. Und wenn ein Kanzler nicht drei Jahre ******* bauen und dann ein Jahr Zuckerbrote verteilen kann, sondern nach zwei Jahren die Parlementsmehrheit entzogen bekommt, wenn er einseitig regiert, dann dürfte auch der Bundestag wieder mehr werden, als nur ein Komination aus Koalitionssitzungs-Abnickern und Oppositions-OpenMic.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann müßte man alle Parlamentarier auf 8 Jahre begrenzen, anders ist es juristisch nicht möglich, da der Bundeskanzler aus dem Parlament gewählt wird.



Afaik kann der Kanzler beinahe beliebig gewählt werden. Das fast immer fast alle Regierungsmitglieder auch Parlamentarier sind hat eher mit der Parteienstruktur zu tun: Jeder nimmt sich, was er kriegen kann und wer sich als hochrangiges Parteimitglied ein Mandat besorgen kann, der wird das auch tun und nicht riksieren, im Falle eines anderen Wahlsiegers arbeitslos dazustehen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre keine schlechte Idee. Dann würde der Bundestag insgesamt jünger werden.



Und wieso sollte ein "insgesamt jüngerer" Bundestag bessere Politik machen? Ein gutes Parlament vertritt einen möglichst breiten Querschnitt der Bevölkerung (inkl. alter Leute) und hat jede Menge Erfahrung (welche nunmal mit dem Alter skaliert). Das heißt nicht, dass alt=gut ist, aber es ist eben auch nicht pauschal das Gegenteil der Fall.



Poulton schrieb:


> Was hat eine Behinderung, in dem Fall Querschnittslähmung, jetzt genau mit einer Amtszeit- bzw. Mandatszeitbegrenzung zu tun?



Ich weiß nicht, ob es jedem hier klar ist, aber:
Wären bundespolitische Karrieren auf 12 Jahre begrenzt, dann könnte Schäuble heute noch laufen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Und weiter? Eine Amtszeitbegrenzung halte ich zwar durchaus für machbar, nicht aber ein Höchstalter um Abgeordneter zu sein.



Sehe ich eher umgekehrt. Eine Amtszeitbegrenzung würde den Wählern vorschreiben, wem sie vertrauen können respektive von wem sie sich vertreten lassen dürfen. Nogo, wenn jemand gute Arbeit macht dann muss er die auch weiterhin machen dürfen und auch wenn ich z.B. Schäuble nicht abkann, muss ich ganz klar anerkennen: Wir hatten in den letzten Jahren wenige Minister, die so saubere Arbeit abgeliefert und so konsequent die Zielvorgaben ihrer Wähler erreicht haben. Ich finde Ziele und Werte dieser Klientel zwar zum kotzen, hatte aber definitiv richtig gute Anlässe, um den Magen zu leeren.
Am anderen Ende des politischen Spektrums sitzt übrigens z.B. Ströbele. Auch der ist sehr erfahren und sehr konsequent und hat einiges ins Rollen gebracht. Dafür, dass er von der Oppositionsbank aus arbeiten muss, sogar ziemlich viel.

Was dagegen durchaus eine Überlegung wert wäre: Ein Höchstalter für Regierungsmitglieder. Da gibt es keine Gruppe von Leuten, die gleichberechtigt eine Funktion wahrnimmt, sondern es gibt immer genau einen Zuständigen. Und der soll eine Politik nicht für den aktuellen Querschnitt der Gesellschaft umsetzen, sondern auch den Weg für kommende Generationen legen. Genauso wie eine Regierung keine Regelungen erlassen darf, die nachfolgende Regierungen übermäßig in ihrem Handlungsspielraum einschränken, sollte man auch Personen, die altersbedingt weder ein großes Interesse an der Zukunft haben noch der gesellschaftlichen Mitte nahestehen, aus der Regierung ausschließen.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass man politische Ämter ausüben muss? Kontrolle der obersten Kontrolleure ist schwer möglich und nur weil die Wähler/CDU-Mitglieder ihn immer wieder in den Sitz hieven, muss er halt nicht drin sitzen bleiben.
> Davon abgesehen hatte er afaik tatsächlich wenig politische Verpfliichtungen in letzter Zeit.



Ich meine seine Hochzeit, als er Fraktionsvorsitzende war.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Finde solche Argumente immer merkwürdig. Wenn die Mehrheit der Meinung wäre, dass die 16 Jahre zuviel waren, dann wären es keine 16 Jahre geworden. Wenn du das findest, die Mehrheit aber nicht, dann ist der Vorschlag für einen entsprechenden Zwang aber nicht "gut", sondern zutiefst undemokratisch.


Wer sagt denn das die Mehrheit dafür war oder ist? Und welche Mehrheit meinst du? Die der Politiker oder die des Volkes?


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wobei es ja nur Optionen waren, wie man die Politik mehr auf die Zukunft ausrichten kann.
Also Zukunft im Sinne von nächste Generation und nicht nächste Wahl.

Was dafür wie gut/sinnvoll zu Regeln ist, müsste man halt diskutieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist, was dort bezüglich Merz noch so alles raus kommt. Der ist schließlich auch recht tief im CumCum und CumEx Geschäft verwickelt.


 Du kannst ja Hellsehen! 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Ministeramtszeiten könnte man auch einführen, das niemand nacheinader Minister von verschiedenen Fachministerien sein kann. Also z.B. erst Gesundheitsminister und dann Verkehrsminister.
> Denn meistens zeigt sich, das die Leute vom zweiten genauso wenig Ahnung haben wie vom ersten.


 Man betrachte die Karriere der Frau *von der Leyen.*

Zuerst hat sie das Familienministerium in Grund und Boden gestampft.
Danach war das Sozialministerium dran.

Und nun sind die Panzer Schrott und fast kein Flugzeug der Bundeswehr hebt ab.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu könnte man die Ministerien nur noch nach FACH-Kompetenz bzw. an die vom Ministerium betroffenen Berufsgruppen vergeben.
> Also z.B. Bildungsministerium - Lehrer
> Gesundheitsministerium - Arzt/Krankenschwester
> Arbeitsministerium - Arbeiter
> Verkehrsministerium - Lokführer/Busfahrer


 Genau so sollte es festgelegt werden.

Dann haben wir nicht mehr so viele Rechtsanwälte im Forschungsministerium und Tischler als Staatschef.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du kannst ja Hellsehen!



Muss ich nicht, da es schon geleakt wurde. 
Extra 3 vom 01.11.2018 | Das Erste - extra 3 - Sendungen (ab min 2:45)



			
				https://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2018-10/friedrich-merz-blackrock-aufsichtsrat-lobbyist-cum-ex schrieb:
			
		

> Zu weiterem Erklärungsbedarf könnte auch ein Posten in einem anderen Finanzunternehmen führen, für das Merz seit Anfang 2010 als Mitglied im Aufsichtsrat sitzt. Die Düsseldorfer Privatbank HSBC Trinkaus ist laut dem Abschlussbericht des Bundestagsuntersuchungsausschusses in Steuergeschäfte verwickelt gewesen, die der Öffentlichkeit erst seit einiger Zeit unter dem Namen *Cum-Ex* bekannt sind. Dabei geht es um Steuerrückerstattungen aus Aktiengeschäften, die Investoren nicht zustehen. Waren diese Geschäftspraktiken zulasten der deutschen Steuerzahler ein Thema im Aufsichtsrat der Bank?
> 
> Merz wird sich dazu äußern müssen, zumal er bis vor seinem Abgang aus der Politik der erklärte Steuerexperte seiner Partei war. Berühmt geworden ist 2003 sein Vorstoß, die Steuererklärung so stark zu vereinfachen, dass sie auf einen Bierdeckel passt.
> 
> Auch die Anwaltskanzlei Mayer Brown, für die *Merz* weiterhin tätig ist, verdient auf ihre Art mit *Cum-Ex* Geld. Auf ihrer Website wirbt die Sozietät: "Markteilnehmer könnten als Resultat aus Cum-Ex-Geschäften wachsenden Rechtsrisiken gegenüberstehen." Die deutschen Steuerbehörden hätten ihre Ermittlungen intensiviert, um mögliche Steuerdelikte aufzuklären. Die Kanzlei wolle ihren Kunden dabei behilflich sein, diesem "Risiko entgegenzuwirken".


Friedrich Merz: Im Auftrag des Geldes | ZEIT ONLINE

Da kommt auch gerade was an Ermittlungen ins Rollen: Durchsuchung bei BlackRock - finanzwelt (6.11.2018)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Ministeramtszeiten könnte man auch einführen, das niemand nacheinander Minister von verschiedenen Fachministerien sein kann. Also z.B. erst Gesundheitsminister und dann Verkehrsminister.
> Denn meistens zeigt sich, das die Leute vom zweiten genauso wenig Ahnung haben wie vom ersten.
> 
> Dazu könnte man die Ministerien nur noch nach FACH-Kompetenz bzw. an die vom Ministerium betroffenen Berufsgruppen vergeben.
> ...



Verabschiedet euch von dem Konstrukt "Fachminister". Es gibt den Fachminister für die Verwaltung der Beamten des Bildungsministeriums, den Fachminister für die Verwaltung der Beamten des Gesundheitsministeriums, den Fachminister für die Verwaltung der Beamten des Arbeistministeriums, etc.. Es gehört werder zu den zentralen Aufgaben so meines Ministers, etwas von den Fachgebieten seines Ministeriums zu verstehen, noch ist das überhaupt möglich. Genausowenig wie z.B. ein Vorstandsmitglied der Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft irgend eine Ahnung vonWagen, aber viel von Aktien haben muss, muss ein Minister sich auf Personalverwaltung verstehen und idealerweise noch beurteilen können, ob Gesetzestexte so formuliert sind, dass sie auch angewendet werden können. Für letzteres ist Jurist die passende Ausbildung, für erstere gibt es keine - und alles darüber hinaus ist nett. Der Minister kann so oder so nur einen winzigen Teil der Zuständigkeitsbereiche kennen, weil schlicht ein Mensch nicht so viele komplexe Berufe beherrschen kann, wie sie in den Zuständigkeitsbereich eines Ministeriums fallen. Wenn er einen kann, hilft vielleicht einmal im Jahr bei der internen Kommunikation und verhindert zwei Peinlichkeiten bei (überflüssigen) öffentlichen Auftritten, aber ansonsten ist ein Minister immer auf die Beratung seiner Fachleute angewiesen.

Selbst beim wohl am engsten eingegrenztesten Ministerium überhaupt, das zudem sämtliche in seine Zuständigkeit fallenden Berufsgruppen in eine Karriereleiter einsortieren und die Personen an deren Spitze klar bennen kann, hätten wir in der Vergangenheit keinen vier Sternegeneral auf dem Ministersitz gebraucht. Sondern jemanden, der Bestellverträge mit der Rüstungsindustrie verstehen und hunderte Milliarden teure Hintertürchen darin erkennen und rausstreichen kann. Der Wechsel auf eine familieninteressierte Karrieristen bringt in dieser Hinsicht null Fortschritte, für das Ministerium als solches aber auch kaum Rückschritte. Das Bisschen, was von der Leyen an Fachkentniss fehlt, macht sie durch weniger Verstrickung im Rüstungsfilz, dem alle Fachleute angehört hätten, mehr als wett. Das Problem ist, dass sie allgemein inkompetent und für gar keinen Ministerposten geeignet ist, vollkommen unabhängig von ihrem Beruf .




Headcrash schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das die Mehrheit dafür war oder ist? Und welche Mehrheit meinst du? Die der Politiker oder die des Volkes?



Die Mehrheit gemäß des demokratischen Systems der Republik Deutschland logischerweise. Wenn du letzteres ohnehin anzweifelst und eine Revolution forderst, dann brauchst du hier wohl auch nicht über mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Regelungen innerhalb dieses Systems zu diskutieren und auf darüber hinausehende Verschwörungstheorien habe zumindest ich gerade keine Lust und das wäre hier auch der falsche Thread.





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und nun sind die Panzer Schrott und fast kein Flugzeug der Bundeswehr hebt ab.



Fairerweise muss ich sagen: Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber, die ihre Vorgänger genau so bestellt haben und Panzer, die gemäß den Budgetplanungen ihrer Vorgänger gewartet wurden. Nicht das ich erwarte, dass sie irgendwas davon sinnvoll verbessern wird (im Moment scheint sich darauf zu konzentrieren, mehr Geld durchs gleiche Fenster rauszuschmeißen), aber die Truppe hat sie genauso geerbt, wie z.B. Merkel die Agenda 2010. Nur das man eins von beiden Erben als Politiker halt hätte ausschlagen sollen...


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Bisschen, was von der Leyen an Fachkentniss fehlt, macht sie durch weniger Verstrickung im Rüstungsfilz, dem alle Fachleute angehört hätten, mehr als wett.



Sie hat halt anderen Filz. In diesem Fall arbeitet ihr Sohn bei der Beratungsfirma McKinsey und ist  an den Gewinnen beteiligt, während sie dorthin Aufträge vergibt.  
Berateraffaere: Von der Leyen droht Untersuchungsausschuss | Telepolis
zufaellig arbeitet ein von-der-Leyen-Sohn bei… | Forum - heise online


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Außerdem grad im BMVg sollte oben jemand stehen der gedient hat. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein StOffz sein, aber zumindest jemand der seinen GWD geleistet hat um die Soldaten einfach zu verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit gemäß des demokratischen Systems der Republik Deutschland logischerweise. Wenn du letzteres ohnehin anzweifelst und eine Revolution forderst, dann brauchst du hier wohl auch nicht über mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Regelungen innerhalb dieses Systems zu diskutieren und auf darüber hinausehende Verschwörungstheorien habe zumindest ich gerade keine Lust und das wäre hier auch der falsche Thread.


Ich will keine Revolution, aber wenn man heutzutage die Leute dazu befragen würde, ob sie dafür wären den Amtszeit des Kanzlers (oder der Kanzlerin) einzuschränken, wäre der Großteil dafür. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich will keine Revolution, aber wenn man heutzutage die Leute dazu befragen würde, ob sie dafür wären den Amtszeit des Kanzlers (oder der Kanzlerin) einzuschränken, wäre der Großteil dafür. Da bin ich mir sicher.



Und dann? 

Wir haben derzeit eine Regierung die fast 1 ganze Jahr brauchte um Handlungsfähig zu werden.
Was soll das bringen da in noch kürzeren Zeiträumen zu planen, dann wird in Deutschland nie wieder irgendwas beschlossen oder verabschiedet.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und dann?
> 
> Wir haben derzeit eine Regierung die fast 1 ganze Jahr brauchte um Handlungsfähig zu werden.
> Was soll das bringen da in noch kürzeren Zeiträumen zu planen, dann wird in Deutschland nie wieder irgendwas beschlossen oder verabschiedet.


Vielleicht wäre es gar nicht so weit gekommen wenn Angela Merkel nicht nochmal als Kanzlerin hätte aufgestellt werden können.

Aber es wird schon von einigen Politikern prognostiziert, dass es nächtes Jahr Neuwahlen geben wird, wenn Friedrich Merz Vorsitzender werden sollte... dann eventuell auch neuer Kanzlerkandidat.
Dann könnte die SPD die große Koalition aufkündigen.

Gerhard Schröder hat sich auch zu Wort gemeldet und hält eine Vertrauensfrage für sinnvoll:https://www.handelsblatt.com/meinun...ml?ticket=ST-2398011-xhQ9YiFLBN0dI9Dpt75I-ap1


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Da gibts offensichtlich Auffrischungsbedarf... 


Kabinett Merkel IV – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da gibts offensichtlich Auffrischungsbedarf...


Wie meinst du das? Was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber es wird schon von einigen Politikern prognostiziert, dass es nächtes Jahr Neuwahlen geben wird, wenn Friedrich Merz Vorsitzender werden sollte... dann eventuell auch neuer Kanzlerkandidat.
> Dann könnte die SPD die große Koalition aufkündigen.



Als Schröder den Vorsitz abgab, war seine Regierungszeit schnell vorbei.
Das gleiche kann Merkel auch treffen. Vor allem, wenn sich die Gegner in der Partei formieren und bereit sind, das Messer zu ziehen.
Aber die Union wird vermutlich alles tun um zu verhindern, dass die Koalition platzt und es zu Neuwahlen kommt, denn dabei werden sie massig an Stimmen verlieren.
Es liegt daher meiner Meinung nach an der SPD, ob die Koalition weiter bestehen bleibt. Der Druck auf Nahles ist groß. Ob sie stand halten kann, weiß ich nicht.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir spätestens nach den Landtagswahlen 2019 im Osten Gewissheit haben werden.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Als Schröder den Vorsitz abgab, war seine Regierungszeit schnell vorbei.
> Das gleiche kann Merkel auch treffen. Vor allem, wenn sich die Gegner in der Partei formieren und bereit sind, das Messer zu ziehen.
> Aber die Union wird vermutlich alles tun um zu verhindern, dass die Koalition platzt und es zu Neuwahlen kommt, denn dabei werden sie massig an Stimmen verlieren.
> Es liegt daher meiner Meinung nach an der SPD, ob die Koalition weiter bestehen bleibt. Der Druck auf Nahles ist groß. Ob sie stand halten kann, weiß ich nicht.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir spätestens nach den Landtagswahlen 2019 im Osten Gewissheit haben werden.


So ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Und wenn Spahn oder Merz Vorsitzende werden, dann wird die GroKo auf eine starke Blastungsprobe gestellt. Da sie deutlich konservativer sind als Karrenbauer. Oder neo-liberalistisch.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Spahn hat meiner Meinung nach keine Chance. Merz schon eher, da er mehr Rückhalt im Wirtschaftsflügel genießt, der in der CDU immer schon sehr stark ist.
Und da Spahn und Merz aus NRW kommen, wird sich NRW entscheiden müssen und da rechne ich dann mit Merz. Und NRW ist der größte Verband. Die geben die Richtung vor.
Karrenbauer hat den Vorteil, dass sie die Leute auf emotionaler Weise anspricht. Wer also in der CDU für Merkel ist, wird Karrenbauer vorziehen.
Ich rechne mit einem Kopf an Kopf Duell zwischen Merz und Karrenbauen.
Und am Ende wird dann Günther neuer Vorsitzender und Kanzlerkandidat.


----------



## Adi1 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Event. könnten sogar die Grünen die dritten Lachenden werden,

wenn sich die ehemaligen Volksparteien von

selbst zerfleischen.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Die Grünen stehen aktuell vermutlich nur deswegen so gut da, weil die Leute sie wählen, die sonst CPU oder SPD wählen aber niemals die Afd wählen würden.
Das kann sich aber auch wieder ändern.


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wer weiß, selbst ich finde das Personal der Grünen nicht mehr so abstoßend wie vor wenigen Jahren.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Grünen stehen aktuell vermutlich nur deswegen so gut da, weil die Leute sie wählen, die sonst CPU oder SPD wählen aber niemals die Afd wählen würden.
> Das kann sich aber auch wieder ändern.



Sicher kann sich das ändern,

wenn die Grünen aber mal an der Macht wären,
dann würde es genauso weitergehen wie bisher.

Oder glaubst du wirklich daran,
dass Klimawandel usw. einen Politikwandel bewirken würde.

Bei den Grünen kommt der Strom immer aus der Steckdose,
nur woher,
scheint man ja wohl auszublenden.

Und leider muss man Kabel legen, per Smartphone

lässt sich kein Strom transferieren.

Und wer bezahlt denn eigentlich die ganze Sache?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wer weigert sich denn, die Stromtrassen aus Schleswig Holstein in den Süden zu bauen?
Das sind die Stromkonzerne, denn die warten lieber darauf, dass es eng wird und der Staat am Ende selbst bauen muss.
Immerhin hast du mit deinen Steuergeldern damals die Stromtrassen auch bezahlt, bevor der Staat sie den Energiekonzernen geschenkt hat und du jetzt extra Nutzungsgebühren zahlen darfst.
Wo bleibt die Politik, die die Energiekonzerne dazu zwingt, das zu bauen? Kann ich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht sehen.
Und Seehofer selbst hat sich ja immer geweigert, die Dinger in Bayern zu bauen. Er hat also alles mit blockiert.
Und die SPD ist ja immer noch eine Kohle Partei. Die macht alles, damit die Kohlearbeiter weiterhin in Lohn und Brot sind, damit sie wenigstens noch ein paar Wählerstimmen haben.

Das ist das Problem, wenn die Union den Regierungschef stellt -- es wird immer nur verwaltet aber nie mal was Neues angeschoben.
Kohl hat nach der Wende ab 1990 nur verwaltet, nichts gemacht und durch die Aussiedler und Übersiedler 1994 noch mal die Wahl gewonnen, obwohl man ihn damals schon hätte austauschen sollen.
Bei Merkel ist es das gleiche. Was hat sie denn geschafft, seit sie Regierungschefin ist?
Alles, was immer als besonders wichtig erklärt wird, geht grandios den Bach herunter.
Was ist eigentlich aus der Pkw Maut geworden? Wurde bisher damit Geld verdient oder klagen die Grenzstaaten immer noch?


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat sie denn geschafft, seit sie Regierungschefin ist?


Nicht viel. Das meiste waren SPD Themen die durchgesetzt wurden. Aber sie und die CDU schreiben das auf ihre Fahne.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Na ja, sie hat es geschafft, dass die deutsche Automobilindustrie weiterhin groß und schwer bauen kann, ohne belangt zu werden.


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an eine CDU Veranstaltung wo man sich selbst für den Mindestlohn gefeiert hat 

Fand ich damals schon amüsant.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer weigert sich denn, die Stromtrassen aus Schleswig Holstein in den Süden zu bauen?
> Das sind die Stromkonzerne, denn die warten lieber darauf, dass es eng wird und der Staat am Ende selbst bauen muss.
> Immerhin hast du mit deinen Steuergeldern damals die Stromtrassen auch bezahlt, bevor der Staat sie den Energiekonzernen geschenkt hat und du jetzt extra Nutzungsgebühren zahlen darfst.
> Wo bleibt die Politik, die die Energiekonzerne dazu zwingt, das zu bauen? Kann ich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht sehen.
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Und unser Rechtssystem.
In anderen (europäischen Rechtsstaaten) geht das mitunter einfacher.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Was soll mit unser Rechtssystem sein?


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Man kann manche Rechtsfragen unnötig in die Länge ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Du musst schon konkreter werden.


----------



## Poulton (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann manche Rechtsfragen unnötig in die Länge ziehen.


Scheiss Rechtssystem. Man sollte sich endlich Polen und Ungarn als Vorbild nehmen.  



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nur die elende, arschlahme Bürokratie von Tausenden von unnützen Sesselfurzern ist das Problem.
> 
> Die treiben doch letztendlich auch die Preise in die Höhe.


Genau, wird Zeit das man wieder im großen Stil Asbest, PAK und PCB verbauen darf. Diese Sesselfurzer und Bürokraten wissen nur nicht, was gut und günstig ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Scheiss Rechtssystem. Man sollte sich endlich Polen und Ungarn als Vorbild nehmen.



Wieso Polen oder Ungarn? 
China ist das Vorbild für den Kapitalismus. Keine Arbeitnehmerrechte, keine Umweltgesetze, kein Sozialsystem, der Staat baut und alle müssen weichen, dagegen klagen gibts nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem grad im BMVg sollte oben jemand stehen der gedient hat. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein StOffz sein, aber zumindest jemand der seinen GWD geleistet hat um die Soldaten einfach zu verstehen.



Und was würde das bringen? Nenn mal ein paar Beispielentscheidungen von der Leyens, die anders ausgefallen wären, wenn sie Ende der 70er 1-2 Schlammbäder genommen hätte.

Ich kann es ja noch nachvollziehen, wenn jemand höherrangiges mit Befehlserfahrung aus den letzten zwei Jahrzehnten gefordert wird, weil z.B. ein Stützpunktskommandant aus Afghanistan aus einem winzigen Teil des Bundeswehrtätigkeitsbereiches persönlich weiß, welche Mängel herrschten. Aber selbst da sage ich: So eine Person hätte null Ahnung von den Defiziten bei Marine, Luftwaffe und anderen Teilen des Heeres, wüsste nichts über die Bedingungen bei einem halben Dutzend weiterer Einsätze, wäre ein Laie hinsichtlich der technischen Aspekte von rund zwei Dutzend Waffensystemen, die in den letzten Jahren diskutiert wurden, etc.. Und sein Wissen in dem winzigen Teil, den er mal selbst organisiert hatte, wäre in dem gleichen Maße veraltet, wie er Jahre an Erfahrung im Umgang mit anderen Politikern, bei der Verfassung von Gesetzen, Budgetplanungen, etc. gesammelt hat. Aber wie gesagt: Ich könnte verstehen, warum da jemand einen Hauch eines Vorteils sehe könnte. Aber was bitte schön hat denn ein Bundi mitten im kalten Krieg gelernt, dass ihm heute bei Verhandlungen mit dem Finanzministerium und Thyssen Krupp zum künftigen Bedarf der Bundeswehr helfen würde? Oder bei dem Versuch, einen Gesetzestext zur Abgrenzung ziviler Katastrophenhilfe von militärischen Einsätzen im Inland zu formulieren? Oder bei der Vermeidung diplomatischer Zwischenfälle in der Ausgestaltung eines Ausbildungsprograms in Afrika?




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich will keine Revolution, aber wenn man heutzutage die Leute dazu befragen würde, ob sie dafür wären den Amtszeit des Kanzlers (oder der Kanzlerin) einzuschränken, wäre der Großteil dafür. Da bin ich mir sicher.



So, *du* bist dir da also sicher. Vermutlich bist du dir auch sicher, dass alle die gleiche Zahl zulässiger Amtszeiten nennen würden. Darf man fragen, wo du deine Sicherheit her nimmst?
ALLE, wirklich ALLE repräsentativen Umfragen der letzten 8 Jahre kamen fast immer zu dem Schluss, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen noch einmal die gleiche Kanzlerin wie in den zwei/drei vorrangehenden Amtszeiten haben will und in denjenigen, in denen nur deutlich über 40% für Merkel waren, wollte offensichtlich keine Gruppe nenneswerter Größe eine bestimmte andere Person.




Threshold schrieb:


> Als Schröder den Vorsitz abgab, war seine Regierungszeit schnell vorbei.
> Das gleiche kann Merkel auch treffen. Vor allem, wenn sich die Gegner in der Partei formieren und bereit sind, das Messer zu ziehen.
> Aber die Union wird vermutlich alles tun um zu verhindern, dass die Koalition platzt und es zu Neuwahlen kommt, denn dabei werden sie massig an Stimmen verlieren.
> Es liegt daher meiner Meinung nach an der SPD, ob die Koalition weiter bestehen bleibt. Der Druck auf Nahles ist groß. Ob sie stand halten kann, weiß ich nicht.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir spätestens nach den Landtagswahlen 2019 im Osten Gewissheit haben werden.



Wenn die SPD schlau und handlungsfähig wäre (was zugegebenermaßen unwahrscheinlicher ist, als das Weihnachten und Ostern nächste Woche stattfinden), dann würde sie auf Neuwahlen nächsten Sommer drängen. Die Union ist noch auf Monate mit ihrer Selbstzerlegung beschäftigt und hat auch danach wenig Potenzial sich in Szene zu setzen, umgedreht drängen gerade massenhaft klassische SPD-Themen in den Vordergrund und zu einem Teil davon gab/gibt es auch Koalitionsvereinbarungen, die die CSU mit allen Mitteln zu torpedieren versuchen wird. Das heißt die SPD könnte 1A-Oppositionspopulismus von der Regierungsbank betreiben und die Schuld für fehlende praktische Umsetzungen konsequent auf die Union abschieben.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Grünen stehen aktuell vermutlich nur deswegen so gut da, weil die Leute sie wählen, die sonst CPU oder SPD wählen aber niemals die Afd wählen würden.
> Das kann sich aber auch wieder ändern.



Von der CDU bekommen die Grünen afaik weniger Wähler, aber neben der SPD die einfach gar nichts mehr liefert wären da noch Berührungspunkte mit der FDP, die ihren Bürgerliberalen Anstrich aufgegeben hat und die Linken, die gerade große Teile ihre Stammklientel mit alzu dicker Putinliebhaberei und mangelnder Position in der Migrationsdebatte irrtieren (von den personellen Querelen ganz zu schweigen). Die Grünen dagegen konzentrieren sich unter Habeck wieder mehr auf Öko statt auf Veggi-Day, Minderheitenrechte und Steuerpolitik, ecken also nirgendwo mehr an. Mit dem zunehmenden Einstieg in den E-Auto- und Glasfaser-Optimismus bändeln sie außerdem mit zwei weiteren Großlobbygruppen an, mit denen SPD, Union und FDP bislang auch gut gefahren sind. ()
Die Entwicklung könnte sich meiner Meinung nach also noch eine zeitlang fortsetzen. Die Union wird ihre aktuelle Position bestenfalls behalten, eher aber nach zurück nach rechts in Richtung AFD wandern. Das heißt sie verliert Wähler links der Mitte entweder an die Grünen oder an die SPD. Und ich sehe im Momement keine SPD, die Wähler anlocken oder gar den Grünen abnehmen könnte. Die können eigentlich nur an Nichtwähler verlieren, aber gerade unter den Grünenwählern dürften wohl mit Abstand der höchste Anteil von Leuten sein, die Wählen als ihre Bürgerpflicht erachten. Solange es keine neue Alternative im linken Spektrum gibt, werden die das also auch weiter tun - siehe BW und Hessen, wo die Grünen an der Regierung nun wirklich reichlich Ideale über Bord geworfen (und damit Wähler von anderen Parteien hinzu gewonnen) haben, aber trotzdem noch die grünste Option auf dem Wahlzettel sind und deswegen von ihrer Altklientel zähneknirschend weiter gewählt werden.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wer weigert sich denn, die Stromtrassen aus Schleswig Holstein in den Süden zu bauen?
> Das sind die Stromkonzerne, denn die warten lieber darauf, dass es eng wird und der Staat am Ende selbst bauen muss.
> Immerhin hast du mit deinen Steuergeldern damals die Stromtrassen auch bezahlt, bevor der Staat sie den Energiekonzernen geschenkt hat und du jetzt extra Nutzungsgebühren zahlen darfst.
> Wo bleibt die Politik, die die Energiekonzerne dazu zwingt, das zu bauen? Kann ich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht sehen.



"Konzerne dazu zwingen was sinnvolles zu machen" ist aber auch keine Stärke der Grünen. Alles mögliche Verbieten, in der Hoffnung, dass nur noch das Richtige als einzige Handlungsoption übrig bleibt (Spoiler: Es wird immer eine Hintertür geben), dass können/wollen die. Zumindest manchmal respektive die, die sich trauen Fiat oder gar Fahrrad zu fahren. Aber wenn etwas neues geschaffen werden soll, dann muss da erstmal 10 Jahre drüber geredet werden und dann findet man in weiteren 10 Jahren einen Konsens und der besteht dann aus einer 10 jährigen Probephase, gefolgt von einer 10 jährigen Evaluation und dann kann man in weiteren 10 Jahren vielleicht mal die Umsetzung machen. Oder zumindest darüber reden.
Dumm nur, wenn nach 7 Jahren andere an die Macht kommen und z.B. nen Ausstieg vom Ausstieg beschließen.



> Das ist das Problem, wenn die Union den Regierungschef stellt -- es wird immer nur verwaltet aber nie mal was Neues angeschoben.



Das nennt man, glaube ich, "konservativ".



> Was ist eigentlich aus der Pkw Maut geworden? Wurde bisher damit Geld verdient oder klagen die Grenzstaaten immer noch?



Ist noch in Arbeit, aber erstmal musste sichergestellt werden, dass die EU keine neuen Schadstoffgrenzwerte oder gar eine CO2-Steuer einführt und dass die bestehenden möglichst nicht angewendet werden müssen.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So, *du* bist dir da also sicher. Vermutlich bist du dir auch sicher, dass alle die gleiche Zahl zulässiger Amtszeiten nennen würden. Darf man fragen, wo du deine Sicherheit her nimmst?
> ALLE, wirklich ALLE repräsentativen Umfragen der letzten 8 Jahre kamen fast immer zu dem Schluss, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen noch einmal die gleiche Kanzlerin wie in den zwei/drei vorrangehenden Amtszeiten haben will und in denjenigen, in denen nur deutlich über 40% für Merkel waren, wollte offensichtlich keine Gruppe nenneswerter Größe eine bestimmte andere Person.


Weil es keine guten Alternativen gab. Würde man die Frage konkret stellen wären die meisten bestimmt für eine Beschränkung der Amtszeit.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Konzerne dazu zwingen was sinnvolles zu machen" ist aber auch keine Stärke der Grünen. Alles mögliche Verbieten, in der Hoffnung, dass nur noch das Richtige als einzige Handlungsoption übrig bleibt (Spoiler: Es wird immer eine Hintertür geben), dass können/wollen die. Zumindest manchmal respektive die, die sich trauen Fiat oder gar Fahrrad zu fahren. Aber wenn etwas neues geschaffen werden soll, dann muss da erstmal 10 Jahre drüber geredet werden und dann findet man in weiteren 10 Jahren einen Konsens und der besteht dann aus einer 10 jährigen Probephase, gefolgt von einer 10 jährigen Evaluation und dann kann man in weiteren 10 Jahren vielleicht mal die Umsetzung machen. Oder zumindest darüber reden.
> Dumm nur, wenn nach 7 Jahren andere an die Macht kommen und z.B. nen Ausstieg vom Ausstieg beschließen.



Sieht man gut an der Geschichte mit der Betäubung bei der Beschneidung von Ferkeln.
Man hat der Industrie 5 Jahre Zeit gegeben. Sie hat aber nichts gemacht.
Also gibt man ihr weitere 2 Jahre Zeit.
Mal sehen, was dann ist. Ich tippe, dass die Schonfrist verlängert wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nennt man, glaube ich, "konservativ".



Wäre das so, würden wir noch in den 50ern leben und die Frau müssten ihren Ehemann immer noch fragen, ob sie arbeiten darf.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Weil es keine guten Alternativen gab. Würde man die Frage konkret stellen wären die meisten bestimmt für eine Beschränkung der Amtszeit.



Was meinst du mit Alternativen? Alternativen beim Kanzler?
Der amtierende Kanzler beißt ja jeden Konkurrenten weg. Das hat Kohl schon gemacht und Merkel hat das perfektioniert. 
Die Parteikultur müsste eine andere werden, wenn man die Amtszeiten wirklich begrenzen wollte.
Aber solange die Postenvergabe noch hinter verschlossenen Türen abseits demokratischer Wege stattfindet, sehe ich da keine Veränderung kommen.
Zumal eine derartige Gesetzesveränderung genau die entscheiden müssten, die das betrifft. Und niemand gibt freiwillig Macht ab.
Würdest du Trump heute fragen, ob er ewig Präsident der USA bleiben wolle, brauchst du nicht überlegen, wie die Antwort ist.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Alternativen? Alternativen beim Kanzler?
> Der amtierende Kanzler beißt ja jeden Konkurrenten weg. Das hat Kohl schon gemacht und Merkel hat das perfektioniert.


Ja Alternativen zur Kanzlerin.  Schulz war ja nicht wirklich eine Alternative.



> Die Parteikultur müsste eine andere werden, wenn man die Amtszeiten wirklich begrenzen wollte.
> Aber solange die Postenvergabe noch hinter verschlossenen Türen abseits demokratischer Wege stattfindet, sehe ich da keine Veränderung kommen.
> Zumal eine derartige Gesetzesveränderung genau die entscheiden müssten, die das betrifft. Und niemand gibt freiwillig Macht ab.


Ja leider. Aber man könnte das machen wenn man wollte.



> Würdest du Trump heute fragen, ob er ewig Präsident der USA bleiben wolle, brauchst du nicht überlegen, wie die Antwort ist.


Das glaube ich auch. Aber zum Glück kann er das nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja Alternativen zur Kanzlerin.  Schulz war ja nicht wirklich eine Alternative.



Ach so. Du meinst jetzt die Alternative der anderen Partei?
Na ja. Der Gabriel wollte wohl nicht und da hat die SPD jemanden genommen, der nicht in der Regierung drin steckt.
Das Problem ist eben, dass Schulz eben nur als ehemaliger Bewohner von Würselen vermarktet wurde aber nicht als zukünftiger Kanzler der größten Volkswirtschaft Europas.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Du meinst jetzt die Alternative der anderen Partei?
> Na ja. Der Gabriel wollte wohl nicht und da hat die SPD jemanden genommen, der nicht in der Regierung drin steckt.
> Das Problem ist eben, dass Schulz eben nur als ehemaliger Bewohner von Würselen vermarktet wurde aber nicht als zukünftiger Kanzler der größten Volkswirtschaft Europas.


Gabriel war Anfangs in den Umfragen auch nicht so beliebt, aber er hätte mehr Stimmen für die SPD geholt wie Schulz.
Bei Schulz dachte ich am Anfang, als es den Hype um ihn gab, der könnte was reissen. Aber umso öfter man ihn gehört hat,  umso schlechter wurde das Bild von ihm. 
Und das war auch mit der Grund warum die SPD so eine Klatsche bekommen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Weil es keine guten Alternativen gab. Würde man die Frage konkret stellen wären die meisten bestimmt für eine Beschränkung der Amtszeit.



Du willst also Politikern, die die Mehrheit für den Job bevorzugen würde, das erneute Antreten verbieten, obwohl es keine Alternativen gibt?
Ich habe ja schon häufiger die Forderung nach einer Technokratenregierung gehört, aber das ist die erste für Idiokraten 




Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht man gut an der Geschichte mit der Betäubung bei der Beschneidung von Ferkeln.
> Man hat der Industrie 5 Jahre Zeit gegeben. Sie hat aber nichts gemacht.
> Also gibt man ihr weitere 2 Jahre Zeit.
> Mal sehen, was dann ist. Ich tippe, dass die Schonfrist verlängert wird.



not-so-Fun fact: Ich weiß nicht genau, seit wann das Gesetz mit der bestehenden Sonderregelung in Kraft ist (vermutlich seit fünf Jahren), aber schon vor sechs Jahren war es beschlossene Sache und Gegenstand von Vorlesungen - einschließlich der Feststellung, dass die Ausnahme ethisch untragbar ist, gegen das Tierschutzgebot im Grundgesetz verstößt und gute Alternativen existieren. Deren "schnelle" Einführung der Agrarlobby aber damals "zu teuer" war, weswegen sie das verzögerte Verbot durchgesetzt hat. In zwei Jahren werden dann vermutlich eine Reihe von Großbetrieben "Ausnahmeerlaubnisse" brauchen, um weiterhin hunderttausenden Ferkeln ohne Betäubung die Eier rauszureißen. (Ja. Rausreißen. Nicht "nur" abschneiden. Ferkel haben keinen freihängenden Hodensack, da wird aufgeschnitten und rausgekratzt.)

Ich bin kein Fan körperlicher Strafmaßnahmen, aber mir würden spontan eine Reihe von Politikern, Industrievertretern und Bauern einfallen, denen ich für ihre nächste OP ein gut wirkendes, muskellämendes Mittel und eine leider vergessene Nerven/Schmerzblockade wünsche.
Alternativ könnte man die männlichen Vertreter eine Nacht in einen überfüllten Schweinestall sperren. Bekanntermaßen werden den Schweinen ja zusätzlich die Schwänze kruppiert, um einem gegenseitigen Abbeißen in der Mast zuvor zu kommen... (man beachte die Logik hinter dieser "Lösung" für ein erkanntes Problem)


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du willst also Politikern, die die Mehrheit für den Job bevorzugen würde, das erneute Antreten verbieten, obwohl es keine Alternativen gibt?
> Ich habe ja schon häufiger die Forderung nach einer Technokratenregierung gehört, aber das ist die erste für Idiokraten


Beleidigend mußt du jetzt aber nicht werden. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?
Dann müssen die Parteien eben andere Kandidaten aufstellen.
Mir geht es nur um eine Machtbegrenzung, falls es bei dir immer noch nicht angekommen ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> not-so-Fun fact: Ich weiß nicht genau, seit wann das Gesetz mit der bestehenden Sonderregelung in Kraft ist (vermutlich seit fünf Jahren), aber schon vor sechs Jahren war es beschlossene Sache und Gegenstand von Vorlesungen - einschließlich der Feststellung, dass die Ausnahme ethisch untragbar ist, gegen das Tierschutzgebot im Grundgesetz verstößt und gute Alternativen existieren. Deren "schnelle" Einführung der Agrarlobby aber damals "zu teuer" war, weswegen sie das verzögerte Verbot durchgesetzt hat. In zwei Jahren werden dann vermutlich eine Reihe von Großbetrieben "Ausnahmeerlaubnisse" brauchen, um weiterhin hunderttausenden Ferkeln ohne Betäubung die Eier rauszureißen. (Ja. Rausreißen. Nicht "nur" abschneiden. Ferkel haben keinen freihängenden Hodensack, da wird aufgeschnitten und rausgekratzt.)



Ich hab gestern "heute show" gesehen. Da wurde das thematisiert. Hatte dann etwas dazu gelesen und weiß jetzt, dass schon vor 5 Jahren eine Betäubung Pflicht werden sollte. Aber da die Landwirte (eigentlich die Schweineindustrie) meinten, dass sie das in den 5 Jahren nicht stemmen konnten, hat man die Ausnahmeregelung um 2 Jahre verlängert.
Die Tier verarbeitende Industrie hat meiner Meinung schon mehr Macht als die Automobilindustrie. Denen lässt man alles durchgehen. Nitratverseuchung und so. Schreddern von männlichen Küken. Glyphosat Geschichte. Du kennst da sicher noch mehr Fälle als ich.
Jedenfalls echt erschreckend, dass man der Industrie einfach alles durchgehen lässt.
 Und der Merz erklärt, dass die Deutschen zu wenig Aktienpakete besitzen. Hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun, dass Merz im Aufsichtsrat eines Billionen Dollar schweren Hedge Fonds hockt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Polen oder Ungarn?
> China ist das Vorbild für den Kapitalismus. Keine Arbeitnehmerrechte, keine Umweltgesetze, kein Sozialsystem, der Staat baut und alle müssen weichen, dagegen klagen gibts nicht.


Ja das könnte daran liegen, dass er meinen Beitrag gelesen hat in dem ich von *europäischen Rechtsstaaten* geredet hab. Gut Polen und Ungarn *heute* sind schlechte Beispiele. Konkret dachte ich da eher an Frankreich.
Ganz konkret denke ich da an die TGV Strecken, wie schnell das in Frankreich geht und wie lange wir für VDE8 gebraucht haben.

Gebt den Leuten eine Chance zu klagen, bei solchen Projekten, aber wenn sich jeder durch zig Instanzen klagen kann ist das kacke. Ganz besonders für die Energiewende.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was würde das bringen? Nenn mal ein paar Beispielentscheidungen von der Leyens, die anders ausgefallen wären, wenn sie Ende der 70er 1-2 Schlammbäder genommen hätte.


Ihr gesamter Führungsstil und die Entscheidungen zum Traditionserlass.
Ein Verteidigungsminister braucht ein ganz anderes ansehen als ein Innenminister o.Ä.. Wer dabei war kann sich da besser rein denken. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Und der Merz erklärt, dass die Deutschen zu wenig Aktienpakete besitzen. Hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun, dass Merz im Aufsichtsrat eines Billionen Dollar schweren Hedge Fonds hockt.


Ich besitze zwar selbst (noch) keine Aktien, aber es ist doch logisch, dass man mit einem gut gestreuten Aktienportfolio seit Geld am besten und relativ sicher mehren kann.


----------



## RtZk (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Polen oder Ungarn?
> China ist das Vorbild für den Kapitalismus. Keine Arbeitnehmerrechte, keine Umweltgesetze, kein Sozialsystem, der Staat baut und alle müssen weichen, dagegen klagen gibts nicht.



Bitte informiere dich bevor du so einen Unsinn schreibst, es gibt wenige Systeme die weiter vom Kapitalismus entfernt sind.


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich besitze zwar selbst (noch) keine Aktien, aber es ist doch logisch, dass man mit einem gut gestreuten Aktienportfolio seit Geld am besten und relativ sicher mehren kann.


Vorrausgesetzt man hat das Geld dafür. Bei Merz sind es eindeutig Lobbyinteressen, sowie eine Agenda, die auf die Demontage des Sozialstaat und die Privatisierung sozialer Sicherungssysteme zielt.
Andererseits würde es mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die Union genau so einen in Amt und Würden setzt. Man hat ja schließlich auch für Steinmeier und Gauck gestimmt. Gauck, der sowohl in Vergangenheit und  Gegenwart, regelmäßig mit möglichst hübsch verpastorierten Worten, seine  Geringschätzung gegenüber sozial Benachteiligten zum Ausdruck brachte und gerne mal was vom gerechten Weg in den Krieg schwaffelte. Und Steinmeier, der zwar vor einigen Tagen mal wieder zu Recht die Spaltung der Gesellschaft, etc.  beklagte, auf der anderen Seite aber unterschlägt, dass er bis heute fest zu der Agenda 2010 hält, wo er einer der Chefarchitekten gewesen  ist. Dabei ist diese und was da drumherum noch für Unfug getrieben wurde, mitverantwortlich an der Spaltung der Gesellschaft, der Dualisierung von Armut und dem immer offener zu Tage tretenden  Extremismus. Siehe dazu auch die Studien über den Extremismus der Mitte  und marktkonformen Extremismus, welches im Zuge der Agenda 2010 einen  spürbaren Aufschwung erlebte.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt man hat das Geld dafür.


Ach meine Mum macht das mit ihrem vermögenswirksamen Leistungen, jeder der ein bisschen arbeitet kann ein bisschen in Aktien anlegen. 
Bringt auch schon gute Rendite. 

Soll jetzt gar nichts zu Merz sein sondern allgemein nur zu Aktien.


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach meine Mum macht das mit ihrem geldwerten Vorteil, jeder der ein bisschen arbeitet kann ein bisschen in Aktien anlegen.
> Bringt auch schon gute Rendite.
> 
> Soll jetzt gar nichts zu Merz sein sondern allgemein nur zu Aktien.


Und bei dir kommt mal wieder der bräsige Unionler durch. Was für ein Hohn gegenüber Arbeitslosen, prekär Beschäftigten und Working Poor.


PS: Von Hotel Mama zu Hotel vdL. Hauptsache WLan auf der Stube.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Vermögenswirksame Leistungen bekommt man idR. zusätzlich zum Gehalt und nur wenn man sie in Anspruch nimmt.

Zum Thema Geld sollte man sich in Zukunft mal dem Thema BGE annähern.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich glaube damit man sich Aktien leisten und privat absichern kann müßte man schon mindestens 1500 Euro netto verdienen.  Mindestens. 
Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wo man wohnt, was die Mieten kosten usw.


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Vermögenswirksame Leistungen bekommt man idR.  zusätzlich zum Gehalt und nur wenn man sie in Anspruch nimmt.


Und wieviel Prozent der Unternehmen zahlen die bzw. was sich daraus  ergibt, wieviel Prozent aller Beschäftigten können die überhaupt in  Anspruch nehmen? 
Davon abgesehen: Länger arbeitslos als die Bezugsdauer von ALG1? Viel Spaß dabei dem Jobcenter zu erklären, warum du die Aktien halten willst.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Geld sollte man sich in Zukunft mal dem Thema BGE annähern.


Da bleibe ich bei der Einschätzung von Butterwegge: Neoliberaler Kahlschlag - Butterwegge: Grundeinkommen waere Ende des Sozialstaats
Grundeinkommen: Fuer Armutsforscher Butterwegge endet das "im Wolkenkuckucksheim" - Wirtschaft Regional - Rhein Neckar Zeitung


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RtZk schrieb:


> Bitte informiere dich bevor du so einen Unsinn schreibst, es gibt wenige Systeme die weiter vom Kapitalismus entfernt sind.



Nö, sind sie nicht. Denn der Kapitalismus hat erst mal gar nichts mit Demokratie zu tun.
Was du meinst ist freie Marktwirtschaft, wo sich das bessere Produkt und die bessere Idee am freien Markt durchsetzt.
Aber wo haben wir hier freie Marktwirtschaft? Wir haben vor allem Lobbyismus, der den Markt lenkt und gewisse Bereiche bevorzugt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wieviel Prozent der Unternehmen zahlen die bzw. was sich daraus  ergibt, wieviel Prozent aller Beschäftigten können die überhaupt in  Anspruch nehmen?
> Davon abgesehen: Länger arbeitslos als die Bezugsdauer von ALG1? Viel Spaß dabei dem Jobcenter zu erklären, warum du die Aktien halten willst.
> 
> 
> ...


Nun zumindest im ÖD ist es verbreitet 

Dein Artikel nun denn ja, kann man so sehen.
Aber ich schrieb, wir sollten uns den BGE annähern.
Dein Forscher geht davon aus, dass es nur die Variable Geld/Monat=x gibt.
Ja das wäre Bedingungslos.

Aber wenn ich davon rede, dass wir uns dem annähern sollen darf ich mit weiteren Variablen rechnen. Kind zwischen 16 und 18?
X*0,5
Zusatzverdienst/Monat>5000? X=0

Kann man alles machen.

Das wirkliche große Problem wird das Zusammenspiel mit den Mietpreisen sein. Aber das Problem ist auch ohne Grundeinkommen schon akut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Beleidigend mußt du jetzt aber nicht werden. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?
> Dann müssen die Parteien eben andere Kandidaten aufstellen.
> Mir geht es nur um eine Machtbegrenzung, falls es bei dir immer noch nicht angekommen ist.



Das ist bei mir angekommen und ich habe keine Aussage über dich gemacht, kann dich also auch schlecht beleidigt haben. Ich habe nur festgehalten, dass Merkel von der Mehrheit gemeinhin als beste Person für den Job beurteilt wird und deine Forderung somit explizit beinhaltet, dass man jemanden schlechter geeigneten nehmen soll. Das ist per se erstmal schlecht und undemokratisch.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Gebt den Leuten eine Chance zu klagen, bei solchen Projekten, aber wenn sich jeder durch zig Instanzen klagen kann ist das kacke. Ganz besonders für die Energiewende.



Die Möglichkeit zu klagen ist nicht das alleinige Problem bzw. das ist der Teil, der in einem Rechtsstaat eben sein muss. Potenziert wird die Geschichte durch das Verbot von Sammelklagen, weswegen jeder kleinste Scheiß extra vor Gericht landet, die langsame Arbeit der (u.a. wegen Punkt1) überlasteten Gerichte, die extreme (und von der Politik auf allen Ebenen immer weiter geförderte ) Zersiedelung Deutschlands und auch der Mentalität der bauenden. Gerade bei großen Infrastrukturprojekten wird jedesmal wieder systematisch versucht, alle Naturschutzauflagen nicht zu erfüllen, sondern zu umgehen. Und dann wundert man sich, wenn man jahrelang vor Gericht streitet, ob die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen erfüllt sind. Protipp: Die heißen nicht ohne Grund Mindestanforderungen und es gibt diverse Projekte, die in der Hälfte der Zeit und damit sogar deutlich günstiger hätten realisiert werden können, wenn die Verantwortlichen endlich mal raffen würden, dass es bei Infrastruktur nicht nur um Wirtschaftsförderung, sondern vor allem um eine lebenswerte Zukunft geht 



> Ihr gesamter Führungsstil und die Entscheidungen zum Traditionserlass.
> Ein Verteidigungsminister braucht ein ganz anderes ansehen als ein Innenminister o.Ä.. Wer dabei war kann sich da besser rein denken.



"gesamter Führungsstil" und "ein ganz anderes Ansehen" sind jetzt nicht so ganz das, was ich unter konkreten Beispielen verstehe. Und seit wann bitte ist das lückenhafte Verbot von Nazi-Verherrlichung das größte Problem bei Bundeswehr-Einsätzen? 



> Ich besitze zwar selbst (noch) keine Aktien, aber es ist doch logisch, dass man mit einem gut gestreuten Aktienportfolio seit Geld am besten und relativ sicher mehren kann.



Das Problem eines sehr großen Teils der Bevölkerung ist aber nicht, dass sie nicht wüssten, wie man Geld gut mehren kann, sondern dass sie kein Geld haben, dass man mehren könnte. Und das Grundproblem unserer Politik und unserer Gesellschaft sind Politiker wie Merz oder Lindner, die soweit den Kontakt zur Bevölkerungsmehrheit verloren haben, dass sie nicht einmal mehr in der Lage sind, diesen Zustand zu bemerken.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube damit man sich Aktien leisten und privat absichern kann müßte man schon mindestens 1500 Euro netto verdienen.  Mindestens.
> Kommt natürlich auch drauf an wo man wohnt, was die Mieten kosten usw.



Mindestgrenzen sind da sehr variabel, je nachdem wieviel du für Lebensstandard verbrauchst und was du unter "Absicherung" verstehst respektive später für einen Lebensstandard verwenden willst. Fakt ist und bleibt aber, dass der Aktienmarkt urkapitalistischen Prinzipien folgt: Wer viel investieren kann, inbesondere wer soviel investieren kann, dass er sich auch etwas größere Risiken leisten kann weil sie sich über den Umfang seiner Investitionen rausmitteln, der wir überproportional viel Gewinn machen. Wer dagegen von vorneherein wenig hat, der bekommt auch nur sehr wenig raus. Aktiengeschäfte sind IMMER eine Umverteilung von unten nach oben und damit im Vorsorgekonzept eines Sozialstaates keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung.

Entsprechende staatlich geförderte Angebote sind nichts weiter als Subventionen für Banken und Großinvestoren - man vergrößert den Aktienmarkt und damit das Gewinnpotential großer Anleger sowie die Gebühreneinnahmen der Banken aus Kleinanlegern mit Steuermitteln, welche gleichmäßig von allen eingesammelt wurden. Hätte man das gleiche Geld dirket in die (staatliche) Rente gesteckt, wäre ein weitaus größerer Teil bei der breiten Masse angekommen.


----------



## Poulton (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun zumindest im ÖD ist es verbreitet


Ich gönne und wünsche es jedem, nach Tarif bezahlt zu werden und einen festen Arbeitsplatz zu haben, aber nur mal zum Vergleich


> Personal
> Personal im öffent*lichen Dienst    2017    4,74 Mill.
> darunter Beamte und Richter    2017    1,68 Mill.


Staat & Gesellschaft - OEffentlicher Dienst - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)

Rechtskreis SGB XII: Die Anzahl der Grundsicherungsempfänger beträgt Stand 03/2018 1.070.148 Personen. Dazu kommen u.a. noch 375.000 Personen, die Ende 2017 Hilfe zum Lebensunterhalt erhielten.

Rechtskreis SGB III (ALG1) und SGB II (ALG2):


> Insgesamt 654.000 Personen erhielten im Oktober 2018 Arbeitslosengeld, [...]. Die Zahl der erwerbsfähigen Leistungsberechtigten in der Grundsicherung für Arbeitsuchende (SGB II) lag im Oktober bei 4.040.000.


Der Arbeitsmarkt im Oktober 2018 - Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit

sowie: Gesamtwirtschaft & Umwelt - Erwerbstaetigkeit - Atypische Beschaeftigung - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)

Böckler Impuls Ausgabe 17/2018 - Verteilung: Arme bleiben öfter arm
ausführlich: Dauerhafte Armut und verfestigter Reichtum. WSI Verteilungsbericht 2018 (pdf), WSI Report Nr. 43
Die Paternoster-Gesellschaft: Reiche fahren nach oben, Arme nach unten

Aber ich vergaß: Für stramme Unionler ist das ein Schland, "_in dem wir gut und gerne leben_" und wer ein armer Schlucker ist, soll sich eben Aktien kaufen, damit er reich wird.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich würde ja gerne mit Zitaten antworten, aber jedes mal wenn ich Zitate kürzen will schafft es Tapatalk nicht.

Also @ruyven:
Im Zuge der letzten großen Aufregung wurde zum Beispiel ein Bild von Helmut Schmidt abgehangen.
Das freut deine Soldaten richtig, wenn du das machst. Helmut Schmidt bewundern, is ja Naziverherrlichung. (Sarkusmus erkennen)

@pulli
Reich werden naja, man sollte genug haben um Sorgenfrei zu sein. 1500 pro Monat Netto sehe ich da schon als ganz gut an.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe nur festgehalten, dass Merkel von der Mehrheit gemeinhin als beste Person für den Job beurteilt wird und deine Forderung somit explizit beinhaltet, dass man jemanden schlechter geeigneten nehmen soll. Das ist per se erstmal schlecht und undemokratisch.


Unabhängig davon ob sie ihren Job wirklich objektiv besser macht als andere: 
Dann würden die Bürger eben andere wählen... dann eben nicht nach 12 oder 16 Jahren, sondern nach 8.  Ich glaube da könnten sich alle ganz schnell dran gewöhnen.


----------



## RtZk (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, sind sie nicht. Denn der Kapitalismus hat erst mal gar nichts mit Demokratie zu tun.
> Was du meinst ist freie Marktwirtschaft, wo sich das bessere Produkt und die bessere Idee am freien Markt durchsetzt.
> Aber wo haben wir hier freie Marktwirtschaft? Wir haben vor allem Lobbyismus, der den Markt lenkt und gewisse Bereiche bevorzugt.



Kapitalismus bedeutet auch keine Einmischung von Seiten des Staates und der chinesische Staat mischt sich massiv in die Wirtschaft ein und reguliert fast alles. Im Kapitalismus setzt sich bei weitem nicht immer das beste Produkt durch.
Und Diktatur und Kapitalismus zusammen sind btw nicht möglich.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RtZk schrieb:


> Kapitalismus bedeutet auch keine Einmischung von Seiten des Staates und der chinesische Staat mischt sich massiv in die Wirtschaft ein und reguliert fast alles. Im Kapitalismus setzt sich bei weitem nicht immer das beste Produkt durch.



Du musst mal verstehen, was Marktwirtschaft bedeutet und dass das nicht das gleiche wie Kapitalismus ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

CSU-Vorsitz und Ministeramt: Seehofer waehlt den Teilrueckzug | tagesschau.de

er hält immer noch am Amt des Innenministers fest. Mal gucken wie lange...


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RtZk schrieb:


> Und Diktatur und Kapitalismus zusammen sind btw nicht möglich.


Was war denn dann Chile unter Pinochet?


----------



## RtZk (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst mal verstehen, was Marktwirtschaft bedeutet und dass das nicht das gleiche wie Kapitalismus ist.



Zeigst du mir wo ich etwas von Marktwirtschaft geschrieben habe?



Poulton schrieb:


> Was war denn dann Chile unter Pinochet?



Interessant, der Fall war mir nicht bekannt, muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen, wäre allerdings wirklich etwas besonderes, und eine nicht sonderlich weitgehende Diktatur.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RtZk schrieb:


> Zeigst du mir wo ich etwas von Marktwirtschaft geschrieben habe?



Nochmal. Kapitalismus hat nichts mit einem politischen System zu tun.
Was für ein Wirtschaftssystem hat denn eine Diktatur? Die hat natürlich Kapitalismus. 
Und das ist eben der Unterschied. Eine freie Marktwirtschaft braucht politisch verlässliche Strukturen wie einen Rechtsstaat, damit nicht jeder alles machen kann.
Der Kapitalismus an sich interessiert sich aber nicht für Rechtsstaaten. Daher funktioniert Kapitalismus in China so super, weil eben der Staat alleine entscheidet, was wie läuft.
Das Kapital entscheidet im Prinzip, was wichtig ist. Denn das Kapital hat im Kapitalismus die Macht und sonst keiner.
Die USA könnten von heute auf morgen pleite sein, wenn man dem Land das Kapital entzieht.
Sowas ist z.b. in Argentinien schon passiert.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

War das in der ehemaligen DDR und Sowjetunion nicht eine Planwirtschaft?
Ich meine in China früher auch bis sie den Markt geöffnet haben.
In Nordkorea das ist glaube ich auch noch eine Planwirtschaft.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Na ja, der Kommunismus, der im Nord Korea betrieben wird ist ja letztendlich kein Kommunismus sondern eine reine Diktatur.
Das Land schottet sich ab. Handel gibt es so nicht.
China war früher auch so, aber sie haben sich für das Kapital geöffnet. Daher gibt es heute so viele Unternehmen, die eine Menge Geld in China investieren. Der Staat lenkt den Geldstrom, denn er hat ja immer noch die alleinige Kontrolle. Eine Privatwirtschaft, wie wir sie kennen, gibt es in China ja nicht wirklich. Rechtsstaatlichkeit sowieso nicht. Immerhin verkauft VW in China inzwischen mehr Autos als in Westeuropa. Auch deswegen interessiert sich VW nicht für das, was Merkel und Co so erzählen.
Und wenn man China dafür kritisieren will, dass sie das Kapital lenken, muss man sich selbst auch kritisieren, denn in der EU werden Subventionen ohne Ende verteilt. Auch das ist gelenktes Kapital.
Ein wirklich freien Markt gibt es nicht. Jeder versucht immer seine Interessen durchzusetzen.


----------



## RtZk (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

"Der Kapitalismus an sich interessiert sich aber nicht für Rechtsstaaten. Daher funktioniert Kapitalismus in China so super, weil eben der Staat alleine entscheidet, was wie läuft." , das ist kein Kapitalismus wie oft denn noch, das widerspricht sich per Definition. Ich weiß nicht was du mit Marktwirtschaft willst, das hat mit deiner Ursprungsaussage gar nichts zu tun. Im Kapitalismus gibt es keine staatliche Einmischung, deshalb gibt es diesen auch nirgendwo in seiner richtigen Form, sondern nur Annäherungen, China ist allerdings ewig weit davon entfernt.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein wirklich freien Markt gibt es nicht. Jeder versucht immer seine Interessen durchzusetzen.


Umso freier der Markt umso weniger Arbeitnehmerrechte, Einfluss von Gewerkschaften. Und Abbau des Sozialstaates.


----------



## RtZk (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Umso freier der Markt umso weniger Arbeitnehmerrechte, Einfluss von Gewerkschaften. Und Abbau des Sozialstaates.



Ein unfreier Markt ist genauso schlimm, wenn nicht noch schlimmer, deshalb ist der Mittelweg, so wie ihn die meisten Industrienationen nutzen auch der Beste.


----------



## Poulton (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt werden. Der Kapitalismus hat daher Systemcharakter.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wie definierst du denn Kapitalismus?
Welches Wort steckt denn in Kapitalismus?
Kapitalismus hat nichts mehr mit Privateigentum und eigener Wertschöpfung zu tun.
Das merkt man schon daran, dass das spekulative Vermögen an der Börse deutlich höher ist als das tatsächlich erarbeitete Vermögen.

Ebenso wie Russland hat sich China sehr schnell vom gelebten Kommunismus verabschiedet. China ist eine Diktatur mit kapitalistischen Unterbau.


----------



## Don-71 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt werden. Der Kapitalismus hat daher Systemcharakter.



Sorry, dafür das ich jetzt echt sauer werde, aber willst du hier alle interlektuell beleidigen?
Kapitalismus hat nun rein gar nichts mit einer Gesellschaftsordnung zu tun, sondern rein etwas mit einer Marktordnung, wer solchen interlektuellen und faktischen Bullshit verbreitet ist echt nicht ernst zu nehmen! Das ist schlimmer als jede SED Propaganda!
Unsere Gesellschaftsordnung ist Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit und unsere wirtschaftliche Marktordnung ist die soziale Marktwirtschaft!
Den KApitalismus hat es noch nie gegeben und wird es auch nie geben und die " Herrschaft des Kapitals" ist ein reiner Propagandabegriff, ohne jeden differenzierten Inhalt!

Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist die riesigen Unterschiede der sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse zwischen z.B. europäischen, anglo amerikanischen und südamerikanischen Gesellschaftsordnungen zu sehen und faktisch einzuordnen, solltest du hier lieber nicht mehr mit diskutieren. Aber wer solchen Propagandamüll absondert ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen!

Das hat sich ja schon bei der Aktiendiskussion angedeutet, Politik wird nicht nur für Minderheiten gemacht sondern auch für Mehrheiten und nach den letzten Befragungen waren 80% aller Deutschen mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Lage zufrieden, dass man da das Ziel haben kann, mehr Leute in Aktien zu bringen, ist doch völlig legitim und bei der demographischen Entwicklung auch völlig richtig.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Sozialismus und Kapitalismus gibt es zum Faschismus kein grundlegendes Standardwerk, dass man für Definitionen heranziehen kann. Aber sowohl bei Hitler als auch Mussolini und erst recht bei Franco gehörte die Ausrichtung der Industrie auf vom Staat vorgegebene Interessen dazu. Es gab zwar keine ideologischen Vorgaben zu den Besitzverhältnissen und insbesondere in Deutschland waren die Interessen von NSDAP und dem (bis heute amtierenden) Industrie-/Geldadel in weiten Teilen deckungsgleich, so dass keine konkreten Maßnahmen nötig war. Aber der starke Staat, der alles unter Kontrolle hat gehört eben so zur Ideologie wie die Enteignung allderjenigen, die nicht im Interesse der Führung handeln. Von einer freien Martkwirtschaft oder Kapitalismus kann im Faschismus also auch nicht die Rede sein, auch wenn kleinmaßstäblich klassisch kapitalistische Ordnungsmethoden benutzt wurden (d.h.: Im wesentlichen gar keine) und nicht beispielsweise Planwirtschaft.



Man müsste jetzt darüber diskutieren, ob freie Marktwirtschaft und Kapitalismus das selbe sind, oder nicht. Schon in der damaligen Zeit gab es ja die Tendenz zur Monopolisierung, zur Bildung großer "Trusts", zur mindestens mittelbaren Verschmelzung von Industrie und Banken. Insbesondere in der chemischen und der Montanindustrie. Letztlich alsodie Aushebelung des freien Marktes oder der "freien Konkurrenz" durch die Mechanismen des Kapitalismus. Und genau die Führungskräfte dieser dominanten, wirtschaftlichen Machtblöcke haben die NSDAP bei ihrem Aufstieg massiv unterstützt (wo kam wohl das ganze Geld her für die unglaubliche PR, und wer hat Hitler, diesen Emporkömmling niederster sozialer Herkunft, wohl in die Kreise des alten Adels und des elitären Offizierkorps eingeführt?) und später oftmals wichtige, wirtschaftsrelevante Positionen in den verschmolzenen Staats- und Parteistrukturen des Reiches bekleidet. Kein Wunder also, dass Interessen da oft deckungsgleich waren.


----------



## Seeefe (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Da die Gesellschaftsordnung auch aus der Wirtschaftsordnung besteht, und der Kapitalismus eine Wirtschaftsform darstellt, hat er eben auch etwas mit der Gesellschaftsordnung zu tun. 

Unabhängig davon ob Poultons Kommentar nun richtig oder falsch ist, finde ich deinen Kommentar doch schon ziemlich frech. Gesittet ist für mich etwas anderes.


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, dafür das ich jetzt echt sauer werde, aber willst du hier alle interlektuell beleidigen?
> Kapitalismus hat nun rein gar nichts mit einer Gesellschaftsordnung zu tun, sondern rein etwas mit einer Marktordnung, wer solchen interlektuellen und faktischen Bullshit verbreitet ist echt nicht ernst zu nehmen! Das ist schlimmer als jede SED Propaganda!
> ...


Gleich der erste Satz bei Wikipedia:


> Kapitalismus bezeichnet zum einen eine spezifische Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsordnung, zum anderen eine Epoche der Wirtschaftsgeschichte.



Wie wär's, wenn du in Zukunft mal den Choleriker stecken lässt und nicht dauernd andere Leute in politische Lager verfrachtest oder deren Intellekt herabwertest?


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wir alle kennen Wikipedia. Aber der Kapitalismus hat nun mal nichts mit einem politischen System zu tun.
Egal wie man das politische System in China bezeichnen will -- die haben gelenkten Kapitalismus. Genauso wie wir auch.


----------



## Adi1 (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir alle kennen Wikipedia.



Dann halte doch auchmal deine Flossen still,

du bist hier nicht der Einzige,

welcher die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat.


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir alle kennen Wikipedia. Aber der Kapitalismus hat nun mal nichts mit einem politischen System zu tun.
> Egal wie man das politische System in China bezeichnen will -- die haben gelenkten Kapitalismus. Genauso wie wir auch.


Was ich auch nicht behauptet habe, nur eben, dass Kapitalismus wirtschaftssoziologisch sehr wohl mit der Gesellschaft einhergeht.
Von Politik war nicht die Rede.

Der Kapitalismus von früher ist mit der heutigen Form nur noch bedingt vergleichbar. Eigentlich ist das überholt, die marktwirtschaftliche Wirtschaftsordnung von heute ist eine andere, als zur Zeiten von Marx, Engels und Co.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht behauptet habe, nur eben, dass Kapitalismus wirtschaftssoziologisch sehr wohl mit der Gesellschaft einhergeht.
> Von Politik war nicht die Rede.



Du meinst, dass der Kapitalismus die Gier fördert?
Ich würde eher sagen, dass der Kapitalismus vor allem den Menschen als Ware und Kostenfaktor sieht und das ist schon erschreckend.
Wir leben aktuell in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft und zwar wegwerfender denn je. Und das ist natürlich eine Frage des ausufernden Kapitalismus.
Letztens hab ich ein Video zu Einweg Powerbanks gesehen. Da kann man Powerbanks kaufen, mit denen man das Handy aufladen kann und danach wirf man sie in die Mülltonne.
Ist ja unfassbar. Aber das gibts. 
Kapitalismus hat nichts mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun, bzw. schert sich einen Dreck darum, aber letztendlich muss die Menschheit umdenken, wenn man sich nicht selbst den Lebensraum nehmen will.
Leider sind wir weiter davon entfernt als jemals zuvor.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus von früher ist mit der heutigen Form nur noch bedingt vergleichbar. Eigentlich ist das überholt, die marktwirtschaftliche Wirtschaftsordnung von heute ist eine andere, als zur Zeiten von Marx, Engels und Co.



Das liegt einfach daran, dass es viel zu viel Geld im Markt gibt. Geld ist so billig geworden, dass man sich damit zuwerfen kann.
Schaue ich mir die Wertschöpfung an, die die Menschen pro Jahr betreiben, ist sie deutlich niedriger als der sogenannte Börsenwert.
Ich warte ja darauf, dass endlich mal die Blase "Börse" platzt und wir wieder reale Werte haben.


----------



## Sparanus (13. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ja an einer platzenden Blase hängen aber auch einige, die nichts verbrochen haben. Bedauerlich...


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, dafür das ich jetzt echt sauer werde, aber willst du hier alle interlektuell beleidigen?


Kann man nur hoffen, dass du dich von der BPB nicht "interlektuell" beleidigt fühlst: Kapitalismus | bpb



Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber wer solchen Propagandamüll absondert ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen!


Du hast vergessen "_Dann geh doch nach drüben!_" zu sagen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat sich ja schon bei der Aktiendiskussion angedeutet, Politik wird nicht nur für Minderheiten gemacht sondern auch für Mehrheiten


Nur hat die Aktienoption nichts mit Minderheit oder Mehrheit zu tun, sondern bedient Lobby- und Einzelinteresse in Form der Finanzindustrie.



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...]und nach den letzten Befragungen waren 80% aller Deutschen mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Lage zufrieden, [...]


So?
1. The current economic mood | Pew Research Center


> In Germany, 78% of adults today *view economic conditions in their country as good*, [...]


Wie man die wirtschaftliche Lage im eigenem Land einschätzt, nicht die eigene wirtschaftliche Lage. Wobei es sich sowieso empfiehlt auch den Rest davon zu lesen. Da findet sich u.a. auch sowas: In many countries a majority or plurality say average people's finances are worse today than 20 years ago | Pew Research Center



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...]und bei der demographischen Entwicklung auch völlig richtig.


Ach dahin geht die Reise mal wieder. Den demografischen Wandel wiederholt als Vorwand nehmen, um die Axt am Sozialstaat und der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge anzulegen. Richtig wäre, das ganze zu einer solidarischen Bürgerversicherung weiterzuentwickeln, in der jeder Pflichtversichert ist. Ein Ausweichen auf Private und berufsständische Extrawürste gilt nicht mehr. Ebenso  die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abschaffen, damit  auch Einkommen die über dieser liegen, ihren Teil zum Sozialsystem beitragen und sich nicht rausnehmen können. Zweck dieser sollte nur noch sein, z.B. die Höhe von Entgeltersatzleistungen zu beschränken.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja an einer platzenden Blase hängen aber auch  einige, die nichts verbrochen haben. Bedauerlich...


z.B.  Leute mit ein bis zwei Aktien, die meinen damit zum prassenden  Altersrentner zu werden und dass es ja der letzte Schrei für das  Vorsorgekonzept eines Sozialstaats sei. 



und unabhängig davon:
https://images.jacobinmag.com/2017/05/08093536/CDU-Poster-1946-for-Socialism.jpg
Vorwärts Merkel. Das Vermächtnis erfüllen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte ja darauf, dass endlich mal die Blase "Börse" platzt und wir wieder reale Werte haben.


Ich hoffe dann mal das nicht wieder "systemrelevante" Banken vom Staat (und Steuergeldern) gerettet werden müssen.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dann mal das nicht wieder "systemrelevante" Banken vom Staat (und Steuergeldern) gerettet werden müssen.



Keine Sorge, der finanzielle Verlust der Privatwirtschaft wird sicher wieder verstaatlicht.


----------



## Don-71 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*



> Ach dahin geht die Reise mal wieder. Den demografischen Wandel wiederholt als Vorwand nehmen, um die Axt am Sozialstaat und der öffentlichen Daseinsvorsorge anzulegen. Richtig wäre, das ganze zu einer solidarischen Bürgerversicherung weiterzuentwickeln, in der jeder Pflichtversichert ist. Ein Ausweichen auf Private und berufsständische Extrawürste gilt nicht mehr. Ebenso die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abschaffen, damit auch Einkommen die über dieser liegen, ihren Teil zum Sozialsystem beitragen und sich nicht rausnehmen können. Zweck dieser sollte nur noch sein, z.B. die Höhe von Entgeltersatzleistungen zu beschränken.




Was in Gottes Namen, hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Alles was du da beschreibst, ist die politische und wirtschaftliche Organisation und Ausgestaltung der staatlichen Rentenversicherung, zu der ich kein einziges Wort verloren habe und die auch gar nicht Debatte war. Jeder deiner Vorschläge kann geprüft werden, einige halte ich für absolut sinnvoll!
Was das aber mit Sparguthaben in Aktienfonds zu tun hat, erschließt sich wohl nur dir ganz ganz alleine!

Zitat bpb
Kapitalismus | bpb


> Rückblickend betrachtet zeigt sich somit, dass die Gesellschafts- und Wirtschaftsverhältnisse, wie sie Karl Marx zu seiner Zeit vorfand, mit den gegenwärtigen Produktionsbedingungen und einer an demokratischen und rechtsstaatlichen Werten orientierten Gesellschaft heutiger westlicher Industriestaaten nicht zu vergleichen sind. Der Begriff Kapitalismus beschreibt deshalb die heute existierende marktwirtschaftliche Wirtschaftsordnung der westlichen Industrieländer nicht richtig, da der Kapitalismus in seiner reinen Ausprägung seit Langem überholt ist.


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal die Fragestellung lesen, auf die sich die von mir gebrachte Kapitalismusdefinition bezog. Da ging es um Kapitalismus im Allgemeinen, nicht darum, wie gebändigt ist der Kapitalismus in der Bundesrepublik heute.


----------



## Don-71 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich bitte dich, stehe doch bitte zu dem was du gesagt hast, deshalb bin ich ja auch so ausgetickt!



> Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt werden. Der Kapitalismus hat daher Systemcharakter.



Er hat eben kein Systemcharakter, außer du hebst einzig und alleine auf die Möglichkeit von Privateigentum ab, das gibt es aber schon seit tausenden von Jahren, unsere Verfassung und damit Gesellschaftsordnung ist gerade dazu ausgelegt, die "gewählte" Wirtschaftsordnung einzugrenzen und allen in der Gesellschaft nach Möglichkeit eine Teilhabe zu verschaffen, siehe Sozialstaat.
Gerade deine Definition des Systemcharakter in Verbindung mit "Herrschaft des Kapitals", hat eben nur sehr wenig/bedingt mit unserer Gesellschaftsordnung zu tun, wie du es ausgesagt hast!


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Das von mir gebrachte bezog sich darauf:


RtZk schrieb:


> [...] Im Kapitalismus gibt es keine staatliche Einmischung, deshalb gibt es diesen auch nirgendwo in seiner richtigen Form, sondern nur AnnÃ¤herungen, China ist allerdings ewig weit davon entfernt.


und was Kapitalismus in seiner reinen Form ist. Vergessen im Ursprungspost zu zitieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] deshalb bin ich ja auch so ausgetickt!


Und deine Rumpelstilzchen-AttitÃ¼de ist ein Problem.



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] und allen in der Gesellschaft nach MÃ¶glichkeit eine Teilhabe zu verschaffen, siehe Sozialstaat.


Dann sollte man dafÃ¼r sorgen, dass das Versprechen auch eingelÃ¶st wird:


Spoiler



Einkommen: Arme Haushalte verlieren immer mehr, Gutverdiener profitieren | Berliner Zeitung


> [...]
> Die Schere in Deutschland geht also weiter auseinander: Zwischen 1991  und 1999 stagnierte die Ungleichheit, so das DIW, bis 2005 nahm sie dann  stark zu. Die Finanzkrise sorgte fÃ¼r eine Angleichung, seit dem Jahr  2009 jedoch steigt die Ungleichheit wieder. Damit verfehle die  Bundesrepublik voraussichtlich eines der Millenniums-Ziele der UN, nach  dem der Einkommenszuwachs der Ã¤rmsten 40 Prozent einer BevÃ¶lkerung hÃ¶her  sein sollte das durchschnittliche Einkommensplus der BevÃ¶lkerung. â€žSeit  1999 ist das reale verfÃ¼gbare Einkommen dieser 40 Prozent in  Deutschland sogar zurÃ¼ckgegangenâ€œ, so das DIW.
> [...]



Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom


> [...]
> Die Folgen fÃ¼r die politische Partizipation der BevÃ¶lkerung sind unÃ¼bersehbar. Das untere Drittel der BevÃ¶lkerung verabschiedet sich zunehmend aus dem politischen Willensbildungsprozess.
> 
> Bei den letzten Bundestagswahlen lagen die ProzentsÃ¤tze der Wahlbeteiligung fÃ¼r die unterschiedlichen Teile der BevÃ¶lkerung weiter auseinander als je zuvor. Betrug die Differenz zwischen den Wahlbezirken in den 1990er Jahren nur um die zehn Prozentpunkte, liegt sie jetzt um die 30 Prozentpunkte. In GroÃŸstÃ¤dten ist es noch extremer. Je Ã¤rmer ein Stadtteil, umso niedriger fÃ¤llt die Wahlbeteiligung aus und umgekehrt. Das Beispiel KÃ¶ln demonstriert das deutlich. In Chorweiler, dem Stadtteil mit der hÃ¶chsten Arbeitslosenquote, fast 20%, gingen nur noch 42,5% zur Wahl, in Hahnwald, dem exklusivsten Stadtteil, dagegen 88,7%. Ã„hnlich sieht es auch in anderen GroÃŸstÃ¤dten wie etwa Hamburg mit den Extremen Billbrook (43,2%) und Nienstedten (86,9%) aus.
> [...]



Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl


> [...]
> Die viel diskutierten Streichungen zu der eigens in Auftrag gegebenen Studie  zu ungleichem Einfluss bleiben bestehen â€“ trotz der groÃŸen Ã¶ffentlichen  EmpÃ¶rung. Die Aussage, dass Reiche mehr Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben als andere, ist im Bericht zwar enthalten â€“  allerdings nicht mehr in der Deutlichkeit und AusfÃ¼hrlichkeit wie in der  ursprÃ¼nglichen Version. Weggefallen ist die Aussage, dass die Meinungen  der unteren und mittleren Einkommensschichten insbesondere bei  kontroversen politischen Fragen kaum einen Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben.
> [...]






€: Die Forensoftware ist ein Arschloch. ä, ö, ü in irgendwelche Zeichen umwandeln...


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Um mal, der Vielfalt der Perspektiven wegen, einen Gegenpol zu dem dann doch sehr vom (neo-)klassischen Ökonomieverständnis geprägten  Bild des Kapitalismus zu liefern:

Kapitalismus ist ungleich freier Markt. Kapitalismus ist eine Wirtschaftsform, die als Grundprinzip die Akkumulation durch Warenproduktion und Abschöpfung des Mehrwerts hat. Der "freie Markt" oder die "freie Konkurrenz" sind dabei nur spezifische Erscheinungsformen des Kapitalismus, nicht aber seine definierenden Merkmale. Die Spielregeln eben des Kapitalismus selbst können dazu führen, dass die "freie Konkurrenz" aufgehoben wird durch die Bildung von Oligopolen, die übergreifend über verschiedene Sektoren des Marktes diesen zunehmend dominieren.

Und zur Frage, ob Kapitalismus nun nur eine Wirtschafts- oder auch eine Gesellschaftsordnung sei: 
Davon ausgehend, dass die Grundlage unseres gesellschaftlichen Lebens die Art und Weise ist, wie wir unsere Lebensgrundlagen produzieren - dann müssten alle unsere gesellschaftlichen Institutionen, die wir uns schaffen, ja auf dieser Grundlage basieren. Ändern wir die Grundlage, dann werden sich auch irgendwann die Rahmenbedingungen für die gesellschaftlichen Institutionen ändern müssen, um mit den Fortschritten der gesellschaftlichen Produktionsweise mit zu halten. Wenn wir nun sagen, dass unsere Produktionsweise der Kapitalismus sei und unsere gesellschaftliche Institutionen letztlich darauf fußen, das Funktionieren dieser Produktionsweise zu gewährleisten - dann kann man die Produktionsweise Kapitalismus bei der Beschreibung unserer Gesellschaftsform eigentlich nicht außer acht lassen. Obwohl es natürlich viele verschiedene Ausprägungen von Gesellschaftsformen geben kann, die auf dieser Produktionsweise fußen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also @ruyven:
> Im Zuge der letzten großen Aufregung wurde zum Beispiel ein Bild von Helmut Schmidt abgehangen.
> Das freut deine Soldaten richtig, wenn du das machst. Helmut Schmidt bewundern, is ja Naziverherrlichung. (Sarkusmus erkennen)



Okay, wenn sich über Dekoration (nicht) freuende Soldaten für dich tatsächlich das größte Problem der Bundeswehr sind, dann ist von der Leyen in der Tat besonders ungeeignet. Veränderungen sorgen immer dafür, dass die meisten erstmal angepisst sind und sie macht nunmal vieles anderes.

Ich dachte bislang, die Bundeswehr würde primär darunter leiden, dass nur zu Fuß gehende Truppenteile ohne Waffen eine vollständig funktionierende Ausrüstung haben, obwohl jährlich über 7 Milliarden für Neuanschaffungen durchs Fenster wandern, aber da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht 

Neues Fazit daher: Der Bundeswehr gehts so gut, dass sie nicht zwingend einen noch besseren Minister als in den letzten Jahrzehnten braucht. Ein Innenraumdesigner wäre aber ggf. angebracht.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ob sie ihren Job wirklich objektiv besser macht als andere:
> Dann würden die Bürger eben andere wählen... dann eben nicht nach 12 oder 16 Jahren, sondern nach 8.  Ich glaube da könnten sich alle ganz schnell dran gewöhnen.



Gewöhnen können sich die deutschen nachweislich an sehr viel, da werde ich garantiert nicht widersprechen. Aber "sich daran gewöhnen" ist nicht das gleiche wie "etwas wollen" und schon gar nicht wie "das Optimum". Und in einer Demokratie sollte das Volk eigentlich per Definition soviel Handlungsspielraum bzw. in einer repräsentativen Demokratie soviel Wahlmöglichkeiten wie irgendmöglich haben, solange das nicht die demokratische Grundordnung als solche oder die Grundrechte anderer stört. Und das tut Merkel zwar häufiger, als einem lieb sein kann, aber nicht erst seit 6 Jahren, sondern schon wesentlich länger als sie überhaupt Bundespolitikerin ist. 




RtZk schrieb:


> Interessant, der Fall war mir nicht bekannt, muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen, wäre allerdings wirklich etwas besonderes, und eine nicht sonderlich weitgehende Diktatur.



Das solltest du dir wirklich mal genauer anschauen und den Teil mit dem "nicht sonderlich weitgehend" dann noch einmal ganz genau überdenken... Die Zahl der Grausamkeiten ist zwar weitaus geringer und er ist in seinen Landesgrenzen geblieben, aber was die Durchdringung der Gesellschaft und den Einfluss auf das Leben der Menschen (sowohl Art und Weise als auch bei seinen direkten Gegnern das Leben als solches) angeht, stand Pinochett einem Hitler, Mussolini oder Stalin in nichts nach.
Aber er war halt CIA-Liebling und dazu gehören auch offene Türen für US-Unternehmen auf der Suche nach Gewinnmöglichkeiten.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nochmal. Kapitalismus hat nichts mit einem politischen System zu tun.
> Was für ein Wirtschaftssystem hat denn eine Diktatur? Die hat natürlich Kapitalismus.



? Kapitalismus schließt eine Diktatur zwar nicht aus (s.o.) aber er ist so ziemlich die ungünstigste Wirtschaftsform, weil er eben nicht den Führer über alles stellt (wie der Faschismus) und im Gegenteil wirtschaftlich frei agierende Individuen proklamiert (im Gegensatz zu z.B. der Planwirtschaft); also einen nicht unwichtigen Teil des Systems der direkten Kontrolle des Diktators entzieht.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, dafür das ich jetzt echt sauer werde, aber willst du hier alle interlektuell beleidigen?
> Kapitalismus hat nun rein gar nichts mit einer Gesellschaftsordnung zu tun, sondern rein etwas mit einer Marktordnung, wer solchen interlektuellen und faktischen Bullshit verbreitet ist echt nicht ernst zu nehmen! Das ist schlimmer als jede SED Propaganda!



Gehts noch? Solche Ausdrücke sollte man sich verkneifen, insbesondere wenn die eigene Position alles andere als unerschütterlicher Fakt ist. Und auch wenn ich Poulton nicht in allem Recht geben muss, aber deine Aussage ist nun wirklich komplett falsch. Der Kaptialismus umfasst per Definition alles und er sieht alles Kapital und als Teil des Wirtschaftskreislaufes. Bis hin zum blanken Leben der Menschen respektive den Voraussetzungen dafür und das umfasst natürlich auch die komplette Gesellschaftsordnung.



> Unsere Gesellschaftsordnung ist Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit und unsere wirtschaftliche Marktordnung ist die soziale Marktwirtschaft!



Du sagt also dass wir keinen Kapitalismus haben (stimmt) und unsere Gesellschaft nicht vollständig kapitalistisch strukturiert ist (stimmt auch) und dass soll jetzt belegen, dass das Konzept Kapitalismus keine Gesellschaftsstrukturen betrifft? 



> nach den letzten Befragungen waren 80% aller Deutschen mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Lage zufrieden, dass man da das Ziel haben kann, mehr Leute in Aktien zu bringen, ist doch völlig legitim



Wieso? Damit künftig mehr als 20% mit ihrer wirtschaftlichen Lage unzufrieden sind?




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Man müsste jetzt darüber diskutieren, ob freie Marktwirtschaft und Kapitalismus das selbe sind, oder nicht. Schon in der damaligen Zeit gab es ja die Tendenz zur Monopolisierung, zur Bildung großer "Trusts", zur mindestens mittelbaren Verschmelzung von Industrie und Banken. Insbesondere in der chemischen und der Montanindustrie. Letztlich alsodie Aushebelung des freien Marktes oder der "freien Konkurrenz" durch die Mechanismen des Kapitalismus.



Das ist dann aber jeweils sowohl Kapitalismus als auch freie Marktwirtschaft gewesen. Letztere ist zwar nicht dasselbe wie ersteres, aber das Kernideal/Ziel.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Kapitalismus schließt eine Diktatur zwar nicht aus (s.o.) aber er ist so ziemlich die ungünstigste Wirtschaftsform, weil er eben nicht den Führer über alles stellt (wie der Faschismus) und im Gegenteil wirtschaftlich frei agierende Individuen proklamiert (im Gegensatz zu z.B. der Planwirtschaft); also einen nicht unwichtigen Teil des Systems der direkten Kontrolle des Diktators entzieht.



In einer Diktatur hat der Diktator die Macht, weil er eben den Fluss des Geldes kontrolliert. Wir sind da wieder mal beim gelenkten Kapitalismus.
Und den gelenkten Kapitalismus gibt es eben überall auf der Erde, ganz unabhängig vom politischen System.
Und Geld ist nun mal Macht. Das siehst du ja daran, dass viele Firmen in China investieren, obwohl China keine Rechtsstaatlichkeit garantiert und niemand weiß, ob man das Geld oder das Know How morgen noch hat.


----------



## Poulton (15. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Innenraumdesigner wäre aber ggf. angebracht.


bundeswehr.de: Neue Moebel fuer die Truppe: Die Preistraeger stehen fest 
Streitkraefte: Die Truppe wird aufgemoebelt: Bundeswehr-Stuben bekommen neuen Look - WELT


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Faust-auf-Auge. 

@Treshold:
Wenn die Lenkung nicht durch Besitzer des Kapitals erfolgt, sondern von staatlicher Seite, ist es kein Kapitalismus. Wenn vermögende oder Konzerne über ihr Kapital die Gesellschaft lenken, dann ist es Kapitalismus, aber keine Diktatur. Man kann (und sollte) beides ******* finden, aber nicht alles was ******* ist, ist auch das gleiche. China z.B. ist zwar ein Akteur im globalen Kapitalismus, lässt nach innen hin aber kaum Kapitalismus zu und praktiziert stattdessen sehr weit reichende Staatswirtschaft.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

China kann aber inzwischen durch ihre Kapitalmacht andere Staaten lenken, wie in Afrika.
Das ist Kapitalismus in Reinkukltur.
Und der private Markt in China steigt ebenfalls an. Nicht ohne Grund verkauft VW in China inzwischen mehr Autos als hier.
Das einzige, was du in China nicht machen kannst, ist eben eine andere Partei wählen, die dann das gleiche macht wie vorher.
Was anderes macht die EU letztendlich auch nicht, wenn sie die subventionierten Reste ihrer Agrarwirtschaft nach Afrika verschifft und dort auf den Markt wirft.

Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen Kapitalismus und freien Markt.
Nur sollte er fair ablaufen und das tut er nicht.
Inzwischen interessieren sich die Konzerne nur noch für den Börsenwert und Kapitalrendite. Der Arbeitnehmer ist nur noch ein lästiger Faktor, den es klein zu halten gilt.
Und dieses Denken ist bei den kleinen Betrieben auch schon angekommen.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass meine Kinder später mal sichere und gute Jobs bekommen werden.
Die Große studiert ja schon und der jüngere ist in 2 Jahren mit der Schule fertig.


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur sollte er fair ablaufen und das tut er nicht.



Richtig,

was läuft denn überhaupt noch fair ab?

Die unendliche Gier nach der Knete,
wird das System sowieso mal kollabieren lassen. 

Mir geht es hier nicht um Kleinanleger,
sondern um diese Global Player,
solange die hin und her ziehen
und nicht besteuert werden,

werden immer die Letzten in der Kette zahlen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Adi1 schrieb:


> werden immer die Letzten in der Kette zahlen müssen.



Gut, dass ich recht weit vorne stehe.


----------



## Adi1 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich recht weit vorne stehe.



Das kann sich schnell ändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> China kann aber inzwischen durch ihre Kapitalmacht andere Staaten lenken, wie in Afrika.
> Das ist Kapitalismus in Reinkukltur.



Aber das ist nicht Kapitalismus in China. Das ist China in einer kapitalistischen Weltgemeinschaft.



> Und der private Markt in China steigt ebenfalls an. Nicht ohne Grund verkauft VW in China inzwischen mehr Autos als hier.



Ja, er steigt an. Von 0 auf wenig. Und die Wolfsburger Volkswagen AG verkauft in China knapp über 0 Autos (n paar Luxusimporte). Was in China mit dem VW-Logo millionenfach gekauft wird, sind Fahrzeuge von SAIC Volkswagen (ex Volkswagen Shanghai), einer -wie der Name schon andeutet- 50 prozentigen Tochter von SAIC Motor, DEM staatlichen chinesischen Autobauer, 100%iges Eigentum der Volksrepublik. DAS ist Planwirtschaft. Zwar mit internationaler Beteiligung, aber unter vollständiger Kontrolle der KP.



> Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen Kapitalismus und freien Markt.
> Nur sollte er fair ablaufen und das tut er nicht.



Freier Markt ist nie fair. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache respektive des Kapitalismus.



> Inzwischen interessieren sich die Konzerne nur noch für den Börsenwert und Kapitalrendite. Der Arbeitnehmer ist nur noch ein lästiger Faktor, den es klein zu halten gilt.
> Und dieses Denken ist bei den kleinen Betrieben auch schon angekommen.



Willkommen im Kapitalismus, gegen den du "rein gar nichts hast"...
Oder meintest du "rein gar nichts in der Hand" haben?


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, er steigt an. Von 0 auf wenig. Und die Wolfsburger Volkswagen AG verkauft in China knapp über 0 Autos (n paar Luxusimporte). Was in China mit dem VW-Logo millionenfach gekauft wird, sind Fahrzeuge von SAIC Volkswagen (ex Volkswagen Shanghai), einer -wie der Name schon andeutet- 50 prozentigen Tochter von SAIC Motor, DEM staatlichen chinesischen Autobauer, 100%iges Eigentum der Volksrepublik. DAS ist Planwirtschaft. Zwar mit internationaler Beteiligung, aber unter vollständiger Kontrolle der KP.



Ja, das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe.
Wenn du als Unternehmen in China am Markt Fuß fassen willst, musst du mit China zusammenarbeiten. Know How teilen und so.
Airbus hat ja auch ein Werk dort am Laufen.
Nicht nur bei Smartphones wird China bald Weltmarktführer sein.
Aber China ist nun mal der Markt der Zukunft. 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen wollen Auto fahren, Fleisch essen, bequem wohnen. Da wollen alle dran verdienen und daher kann man sich das mit den Klimazielen sowieso schenken. Der Kapitalismus interessiert sich nicht für den Klimawandel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Freier Markt ist nie fair. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache respektive des Kapitalismus.



Dann muss man das System ändern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willkommen im Kapitalismus, gegen den du "rein gar nichts hast"...
> Oder meintest du "rein gar nichts in der Hand" haben?



Wenn er fair ist. Man könnte das ändern, aber die Politik will das ja nicht. Sieht man gut an Andreas Scheuer, unserem geliebten Verkehrsminister.
Ich wähle ja Parteien, die das eben ändern wollen. Die sich auch für ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen einsetzen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

China ist ne riesen Blase


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> China ist ne riesen Blase



Der Kapitalismus ist eine gigantische Blase.
Und da Trump und Co die Regulierungen für die Banken wieder entfernt haben, wird sich die nächste Blase bilden und die wird irgendwann platzen und uns vor die Füße fallen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Du weißt ganz genau, dass auch ohne Trumps eingreifen die Gefahr einer großen Blase bestand.
Und mit der chinesischen Blase hat er erst Recht nichts zu tun.
Nur weil er ein Depp ist, ist er nicht an allem Schuld.


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und mit der chinesischen Blase hat er erst Recht nichts zu tun.
> Nur weil er ein Depp ist, ist er nicht an allem Schuld.



Richtig,

aber die Abhänigkeit der Wirtschaft ist das Problem,
sollte die Chinesen mal den Amis den Geldhahn abdrehen,
dann ist im gelobten Land Feierabend.


----------



## Poulton (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Aufgrund der gegenseitigen Abhängigkeiten würde das eine weltweite wirtschaftliche und politische Krise geben, wogegen die von 2008 oder die der New Economy als laues Lüftchen erscheinen werden.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt ganz genau, dass auch ohne Trumps eingreifen die Gefahr einer großen Blase bestand.
> Und mit der chinesischen Blase hat er erst Recht nichts zu tun.
> Nur weil er ein Depp ist, ist er nicht an allem Schuld.



Hat das irgendeiner gesagt?
Ich sagte nur, dass er die Regulierungen, die Obama eingeführt hatte, wieder entsorgt hat.
Was das langfristig bedeuten wird, kann keiner wirklich vorhersagen. Ich behaupte aber, dass die nächste Blase dadurch schneller wachsen wird, denn die Banken machen ja die gleichen Geschäfte wie vor 2007. Da hat sich also gar nichts geändert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja das, was ich nicht verstehe.



Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Es gibt keinen freien Markt in China, sieht man mal eine Duldung von Kleinstunternehmern ab. Du willst selbst große Geschäfte in China machen? Pech gehabt. Die chinesische Regierung wird aber sehr gerne ein neues Unternehmen mit deinem Geld gründen und dich an dessen Gewinnen beteiligen, solange sie die Kontrollmehrheit in diesem Unternehmen behält. Das gilt übrigens, soweit man sehen kann, nicht nur für ausländische Investoren, sondern mehr oder minder auch für inländische - nur dass da nicht formell ein Joint Venture gegründet wird, sondern inländische Personen, die nicht nach der Pfeife der Partei tanzen, so schnell so viel Ärger mit den Behörden bzw. überhaupt gar nicht erst Kontrolle über viel Kapital bekommen, dass sie was großes Anstellen könnten.
Oder anders gesagt: In China herrscht weitestgehend Planwirtschaft.
Alle großen Unternehmen arbeiten nach den Wünschen der Partei, nicht nach den Bedürfnissen des Marktes (außer beides trifft zufällig überein - was gar nicht mal sooo selten ist, im Gegensatz zur z.B. sowjetischen Führung regelt die KP China erstaunlich viel so, wie es die Leute brauchen.)




> Der Kapitalismus interessiert sich nicht für den Klimawandel.



Die Versicherer mittlerweile schon 
Aber das ändert auch nichts - Kapitalismus beutet nicht solange aus, bis Schäden selbst dem dümmsten klar werden, sondern solange bis alles zum letzten Rest ausgequetscht und endgültig vernichtet ist. Denn das ist das Grundkonzept des Kapitalismus: Wer nicht gewinnt wird vernichtet.



> Dann muss man das System ändern.



Sagen Leute, die moralisch denken.
Aber Moral hat im Kapitalismus nichts zu melden.



> Wenn er fair ist.



Wenn er fair ist, ist er kein reiner Kapitalismus mehr. Sonden bestenfalls soziale Marktwirtschaft, bei konsequenten Definitionen von "fair" aber i.d.R. gar nichts mehr, dass auf einem freien Markt erinnert.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Es gibt keinen freien Markt in China, sieht man mal eine Duldung von Kleinstunternehmern ab. Du willst selbst große Geschäfte in China machen? Pech gehabt. Die chinesische Regierung wird aber sehr gerne ein neues Unternehmen mit deinem Geld gründen und dich an dessen Gewinnen beteiligen, solange sie die Kontrollmehrheit in diesem Unternehmen behält. Das gilt übrigens, soweit man sehen kann, nicht nur für ausländische Investoren, sondern mehr oder minder auch für inländische - nur dass da nicht formell ein Joint Venture gegründet wird, sondern inländische Personen, die nicht nach der Pfeife der Partei tanzen, so schnell so viel Ärger mit den Behörden bzw. überhaupt gar nicht erst Kontrolle über viel Kapital bekommen, dass sie was großes Anstellen könnten.
> Oder anders gesagt: In China herrscht weitestgehend Planwirtschaft.
> Alle großen Unternehmen arbeiten nach den Wünschen der Partei, nicht nach den Bedürfnissen des Marktes (außer beides trifft zufällig überein - was gar nicht mal sooo selten ist, im Gegensatz zur z.B. sowjetischen Führung regelt die KP China erstaunlich viel so, wie es die Leute brauchen.)



Und wo haben wir Kapitalismus?
Ich habe mal gelernt, dass im Kapitalismus das Kapital das Risiko trägt. Hab ich bei der Bankenrettung aber nicht gesehen.
Und beim Diesel Betrug merke ich davon auch nicht.
Was ist besser? Wenn der Staat das Kapital lenkt oder wenn das Kapital den Staat lenkt?


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat das irgendeiner gesagt?
> Ich sagte nur, dass er die Regulierungen, die Obama eingeführt hatte, wieder entsorgt hat.
> Was das langfristig bedeuten wird, kann keiner wirklich vorhersagen. Ich behaupte aber, dass die nächste Blase dadurch schneller wachsen wird, denn die Banken machen ja die gleichen Geschäfte wie vor 2007. Da hat sich also gar nichts geändert.


Ja ob die Blase nun 5 Jahre früher platzt oder nicht. Who cares.

Obama ist als US Präsident ziemlich überbewertet, er hat nichts von richtiger Substanz erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Mit Obama als Präsident ist ja auch der Hass auf die andere Seite richtig ausgebrochen.
Selbst wenn Obama eine gute Idee hatte -- man hat sie abgelehnt, einfach weil man ihn nicht mochte.
Und diese Entwicklung hast du auch in Europa. 
Trump wird es nun auch schwerer haben mit dem Kongress in der Hand der Demokraten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Trump jetzt 2 Jahre lang Wahlkampf machen wird und alles verdrängen wird, was er nicht durch den Kongress kriegt.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Obama als Präsident ist ja auch der Hass auf die andere Seite richtig ausgebrochen.
> Selbst wenn Obama eine gute Idee hatte -- man hat sie abgelehnt, einfach weil man ihn nicht mochte.


Komisch. Ich hatte eher den Eindruck als wäre er beliebt gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich hatte eher den Eindruck als wäre er beliebt gewesen.



In Europa sicher. In den USA wurde es schon vor Amtseinführung gehasst -- natürlich von der weißen Unterschicht.
Dazu der Unsinn mit Obamas Geburtsort.
Die Amerikaner haben nur noch mehr Angst vor einer Frau im Oval Office als vor einem Schwarzen. Daher konnte Clinton nicht gewinnen.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> In Europa sicher. In den USA wurde es schon vor Amtseinführung gehasst -- natürlich von der weißen Unterschicht.
> Dazu der Unsinn mit Obamas Geburtsort.


Aber dennoch hatte ihn Anfangs die Mehrheit gewählt.



> Die Amerikaner haben nur noch mehr Angst vor einer Frau im Oval Office als vor einem Schwarzen. Daher konnte Clinton nicht gewinnen.


Wobei das ja sehr knapp war.


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Alles was Obama durchboxen wollte, wurde von den Republikanern blockiert.

Und Clinton hat deshalb verloren, weil Trump schlicht mehr Wahlmänner hatte - überaltertes Wahlsystem eben.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und Clinton hat deshalb verloren, weil Trump schlicht mehr Wahlmänner hatte - überaltertes Wahlsystem eben.


Ja das weiß ich.
Rein nach Stimmen hätte sie sogar knapp gewonnen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Die US Demokratie ist nun auch naja.
In knapp über 100 Jahren:
2 Roosevelt, 2 Bush (fast 3), fast 2 Kennedy, fast 2 Clinton's.

Ist mir für etwas das sich Demokratie nennt schon zu familiär.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die US Demokratie ist nun auch naja.
> In knapp über 100 Jahren:
> 2 Roosevelt, 2 Bush (fast 3), fast 2 Kennedy, fast 2 Clinton's.
> 
> Ist mir für etwas das sich Demokratie nennt schon zu familiär.



Na ja, liegt aber nicht an der Demokratie, sondern eher daran, dass es den Amerikanern schlicht egal ist, wer Präsident ist.
Wie hoch war die Wahlbeteiligung? 50% oder so?


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich sagte US Demokratie. Also nicht die Demokratie global gesehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo haben wir Kapitalismus?
> Ich habe mal gelernt, dass im Kapitalismus das Kapital das Risiko trägt. Hab ich bei der Bankenrettung aber nicht gesehen.
> Und beim Diesel Betrug merke ich davon auch nicht.



Hmm, dann haben wir also entweder keinen Kapitalismus, oder man hat dir und vielen anderen gegenüber den Kapitalismus und sein Verhältnis zum Staat ein wenig schönfärberisch vermarktet (harr-harr).



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist besser? Wenn der Staat das Kapital lenkt oder wenn das Kapital den Staat lenkt?



Und was ist, wenn man Staat und Kapital mitunter gar nicht mehr klar trennen kann?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sagte US Demokratie. Also nicht die Demokratie global gesehen.



Und ich sagte das, was ich meine.
Die Amerikaner interessieren sich größenteils nichts mehr für das, was außerhalb ihrer Grenzen passiert, denen ist es auch egal, wer im weißen Haus hockt, da sie eh der Meinung sind, dass das sowieso nur noch eine Marionette ist.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hmm, dann haben wir also entweder keinen Kapitalismus, oder man hat dir und vielen anderen gegenüber den Kapitalismus und sein Verhältnis zum Staat ein wenig schönfärberisch vermarktet (harr-harr).



Na ja. Unter einem freien Markt verstehe ich halt was anderes und der Kapitalismus in seiner Reinheit ist sehr schlecht für Menschen, Tiere, Umwelt, für alle eben.
Daher sollte man den endlich mal entsorgen -- er ist ein Relikt vergangener Jahrhunderte, ein Dinosaurier eben, der zur heutigen Entwicklung nicht mehr passt.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn man Staat und Kapital mitunter gar nicht mehr klar trennen kann?



Dann sollte man das Kapital abschaffen.


----------



## compisucher (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner interessieren sich größenteils nichts mehr für das, was außerhalb ihrer Grenzen passiert, denen ist es auch egal, wer im weißen Haus hockt, da sie eh der Meinung sind, dass das sowieso nur noch eine Marionette ist.


Hat der gemeine US-Bürger sich jemals ernsthaft für den Rest der Welt interessiert?


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ja 1941 bis 1945^^


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja 1941 bis 1945^^



Eigentlich erst ab und wegen Pearl Harbor.^^


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh das Amerikaner zu richtigen Zeit in Deutschland (Berlin) angekommen sind. Ich möchte mir nicht ausmalen, wie es hier heute aussehen würde, wenn sich die Russen ganz Deutschland unter den Nagel gerissen hätten.
Wir haben den Amerikanern einiges zu verdanken!


----------



## Adi1 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh das Amerikaner zu richtigen Zeit in Deutschland (Berlin) angekommen sind. Ich möchte mir nicht ausmalen, wie es hier heute aussehen würde, wenn sich die Russen ganz Deutschland unter den Nagel gerissen hätten.
> Wir haben den Amerikanern einiges zu verdanken!



In der Ostzone (DDR) konnte man auch leben,
war aber nicht so prickelnd,
weil spätestens Honecker den Russen bis zur Socke
in den Arsch gekrochen ist. 

Und dann ging es massiv abwärts.


----------



## Rolk (19. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Naja, es ist zumindest eine amüsante Vorstellung. Die selben die im hier und jetzt Stück für Stück versuchen den Sozialismus einzuführen wären dann wahrscheinlich gerade am Tunnel graben.^^


----------



## Poulton (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wo wird denn hier versucht den Sozialismus einzuführen?

...aber wahrscheinlich grüßt auch einfach nur mal wieder das Murmeltier:


Spoiler



YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50XV_C9s9Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wo wird denn hier versucht den Sozialismus einzuführen?



Vielleicht auch was anderes 

Rechtes Netzwerk in der Bundeswehr: Hannibals Schattenarmee - taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Taz, die linke Bild.

Ein Netzwerk, toller Begriff. Zumindest topologisch gesehen reichen dafür 2 Leute.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Es gibt eine linke Bild?


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, es ist zumindest eine amüsante Vorstellung. Die selben die im hier und jetzt Stück für Stück versuchen den Sozialismus einzuführen wären dann wahrscheinlich gerade am Tunnel graben.^^



Ja, die Gefahr sehe ich auch. Vermutlich wird das etwa so oder sehr ähnlich von statten gehen: YouTube


----------



## Poulton (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Taz, die linke Bild.
> 
> Ein Netzwerk, toller Begriff. Zumindest topologisch gesehen reichen dafür 2 Leute.


Es war zu erwarten, dass du mal wieder den Rechtsextremismus abschaffst. Kann ja schließlich nicht sein, dass die Bundeswehr gerade solche Leute anzieht. 

"Wir haben ein Sicherheitsproblem" : Verschwoerungstheoretiker und rechte Netzwerke in der Bundeswehr | Zuendfunk | Bayern 2 | Radio | BR.de
Militaernachrichtendienst MAD - KSK-Soldaten wurden vor Durchsuchung gewarnt | Deutschlandfunk


----------



## Andregee (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, es ist zumindest eine amüsante Vorstellung. Die selben die im hier und jetzt Stück für Stück versuchen den Sozialismus einzuführen wären dann wahrscheinlich gerade am Tunnel graben.^^


Die Tunnel wurden aber auch nur gegraben weil der damals sogenannte Sozialismus , in direkter wirtschaftlicher Konkurrenz zur kapitalistischen BRD stand und eben auf konsumzechnischer Seite nicht die gleichen Bedingungen bot, denn anders als die Russen, die massiv Reparationsleistungen einforderten, fluteten die Amerikaner die BRD mit Geld um wohlgesonnene Bundesbürger auf den ihrer Seite im Kampf gegen den Kommunismus wähnen zu können. Es galt der Wettkampf der Systeme. Da dieser nicht mehr existiert und mit dem Wegfall der Mauer billige Lohnkonkurrenz aus dem Osten direkten Zugriff auf den Arbeitsmarkt erhielt, statt per Export für günstige Waren zu sorgen , zeigt der Kapitalismus nach und nach mehr seine fiese Fratze und in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft werden sich noch mal ein paar Menschen nach den wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen der DDR zurücksehnen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Es war zu erwarten, dass du mal wieder den Rechtsextremismus abschaffst. Kann ja schließlich nicht sein, dass die Bundeswehr gerade solche Leute anzieht.
> 
> "Wir haben ein Sicherheitsproblem" : Verschwoerungstheoretiker und rechte Netzwerke in der Bundeswehr | Zuendfunk | Bayern 2 | Radio | BR.de
> Militaernachrichtendienst MAD - KSK-Soldaten wurden vor Durchsuchung gewarnt | Deutschlandfunk


Anzieht und ablehnt, klar einige schlüpfen durch. Aber es ist vollkommen abwegig, dass sich hier wirklich ein Kreis einflussreicher Soldaten bildet die gegen die FDGO handelt.


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Andregee schrieb:


> Da dieser nicht mehr existiert und mit dem Wegfall der Mauer billige Lohnkonkurrenz aus dem Osten direkten Zugriff auf den Arbeitsmarkt erhielt, statt per Export für günstige Waren zu sorgen , zeigt der Kapitalismus nach und nach mehr seine fiese Fratze und in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft werden sich noch mal ein paar Menschen nach den wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen der DDR zurücksehnen.



So ähnlich sehe ich das auch.

Niemand will den Kommunismus wieder.

Aber in der heutigen Gesellschaft, nach Kohle scheffeln ohne Ende,
dass kann auch nicht der wahre Weg sein. 

Ich rede jetzt mal von global agierenden Konzernen,
da müssten knallharte globale Steuergesetze her,
damit die Ausgenommenen etwas zurückbekommen.


----------



## Poulton (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Anzieht und ablehnt, klar einige schlüpfen durch. Aber es ist vollkommen abwegig, dass sich hier wirklich ein Kreis einflussreicher Soldaten bildet die gegen die FDGO handelt.


Angesichts des "Versagens" des MAD in der Vergangenheit und wie es aktuell wieder publik wird, halte ich das für nicht abwegig. Man könnte deine Aussage aber auch so lesen, dass für dich der durchschnittliche Bundeswehrsoldat einfach zu blöd ist, soetwas zu machen. Das wäre, je nach Sichtweise, entweder wenig schmeichelhaft oder ein schmeichelhaftes Urteil.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Also ist Treue zur FDGO deiner Ansicht nach doof. Interessant.


----------



## Poulton (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ist Treue zur FDGO deiner Ansicht nach doof. Interessant.


Das wäre eine Unterstellung deinerseits.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Kann man so lesen, aber ich weiß ja, dass du dich schlecht ausdrücken kannst


----------



## Tengri86 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wehrdienst wieder einführen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo haben wir Kapitalismus?
> Ich habe mal gelernt, dass im Kapitalismus das Kapital das Risiko trägt. Hab ich bei der Bankenrettung aber nicht gesehen.
> Und beim Diesel Betrug merke ich davon auch nicht.
> Was ist besser? Wenn der Staat das Kapital lenkt oder wenn das Kapital den Staat lenkt?



"Wir" haben keinen Kapitalismus, sondern soziale Marktwirtschaft. Also ein Konstrukt bei dem teile des Marktes frei arbeiten sollen, der Staat aber an allen Ecken und Enden nachzubessern versucht, um katastrophale Auswirkungen zu verhindern. Freien Kapitalismus kannst du näherungsweise in vielen 3.-Welt- und einigen Schwellen-Ländern finden. Zwar nicht laut Gesetzt, aber wo in der Praxis keine Kontrollen stattfinden, regiert am Ende eben das Geld. Wer keins hat verhungert da z.B.. Banken siedeln sich in solchen Gegenden nicht an, aber genug andere Unternehmen(-sableger), die dann tatsächlich einfach (mit ungezahlten Rechnungen und Löhnen) von heute auf morgen verschwinden. In Deutschland gibt es sowas nur vereinzelt, aber da wir gerade das Ende des Sozialismus besprechen, fällt mir wieder ein schönes Beispiel aus Berlin ein: Als der Spreepark, ehemals Kulturpark der DDR, in Berlin hochverschuldet hops gegangen ist, verschwand beinahe über Nacht nicht nur der Eigentümer nach Amerika, sondern mit ihm auch alle größeren Fahrgeschäfte. (mit Ausnahme des zu großen und Anfang an rein stationären Riesenrades. Echt schade um die alte Ost-Bob-Achterbahn. Sowas wird heute nicht mehr gebaut. Geschweige denn zugelassen )


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Andregee schrieb:


> Die Tunnel wurden aber auch nur gegraben weil der damals sogenannte Sozialismus , in direkter wirtschaftlicher Konkurrenz zur kapitalistischen BRD stand und eben auf konsumzechnischer Seite nicht die gleichen Bedingungen bot, denn anders als die Russen, die massiv Reparationsleistungen einforderten, fluteten die Amerikaner die BRD mit Geld um wohlgesonnene Bundesbürger auf den ihrer Seite im Kampf gegen den Kommunismus wähnen zu können. Es galt der Wettkampf der Systeme. Da dieser nicht mehr existiert und mit dem Wegfall der Mauer billige Lohnkonkurrenz aus dem Osten direkten Zugriff auf den Arbeitsmarkt erhielt, statt per Export für günstige Waren zu sorgen , zeigt der Kapitalismus nach und nach mehr seine fiese Fratze und in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft werden sich noch mal ein paar Menschen nach den wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen der DDR zurücksehnen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Bist du dir eigentlich im klaren darüber, welchen Unsinn du da schreibst?

Die BRD wurde nie mit Geld aus den USA oder aus dem Westen geflutet, kein einziger Dollar ist in die BRD geflossen,  das ist schlicht ein völliges Märchen! Der Marschallplan war ein Konjunkturprogramm für die USA, nicht für Deutschland oder Europa!
Mythos oder Masterplan? - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste
YouTube

Das erste Wirtschaftswunder der BRD war der Koreakrieg, da im Gegnsatz zur allgemeinen Darstellung, die deutsche Industrie nach dem WWII zu ungefähr 70% intakt war und recht schnell wieder aufgebaut werden konnte und man zwangsläufig durch den WWII sehr gute Teilrüstungsgüter liefern konnte, die im Koreakrieg dringend gebraucht wurden. Das gesammte Wirschaftswunder der BRD kam ausschließlich nur aus der BRD selbst ohne jegliche finanzielle Hilfe von Außerhalb, das einzige was die Alliierten taten waren wenige Reparationen zu fordern und Deutschland schnell wieder in das internationale Handelssystem einzugliedern!
Da ich Jahrgang 1971 bin, habe ich die DDR noch vor dem Mauerfall gesehen und erlebt, ich war in Zwickau, Nordhausen, Sonderhausen und Ost Berlin und Jemand der wirklich allen ernstes behauptet, die Menschen würden sich nochmal nach Braunkohlegestank, Mangelwirtschaft, Unterversorgung in jedem Bereich (Nahrung, Medizin, Infrastruktur etc), bröckelnden und zusammenfallenden Häuserfassaden, völlig ramponierten Straßen quer durchs Land, Trabbis mit Benzin und Ölgemisch, Wohnplatte aus Beton etc etc etc, ich könnte diese Liste noch 2 Seiten weiter schreiben, sehnen, der muss nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben!
Die Lebensqualität der Menschen im Osten hat sich von 1990 bis Heute im Quadrat gesteigert, man kann es eigentlich schwer in Worte fassen, wenn man damals durch die DDR gefahren ist und Heute die gleichen Orte sieht, der Unterschied beträgt Galaxien.
Kein Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand und der die Vergleiche aus eigener Erfahrung gesehen hat, würde jemals nach den wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen der DDR zurücksehnen.


----------



## Poulton (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Zu den Plattenbauten: Die gab und gibt es auch im Westen, wo sie auch nicht schöner sind. Es ist also kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der ehemaligen Länder des real existierenden Sozialismus.


----------



## Seeefe (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Zu den Plattenbauten: Die gab und gibt es auch im Westen, wo sie auch nicht schöner sind. Es ist also kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der ehemaligen Länder des real existierenden Sozialismus.



Aber in viel geringerem Maße. Man muss doch nur mal vom Berliner Fernsehturm auf die Stadt herunter schauen. Da sieht man ganz schön den Unterschied zw. Ost und West. Auf der einen Seite die rechteckigen Betonklötze, auf der anderen verschiedenste Mehrfamilienhäuser und Altbauten.


----------



## Poulton (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

West-Berlin war ja auch das Aushängeschild des Westens. Wenn ich mir manche Stadtviertel in "tief im Westen" gelegenen westdeutschen Großstädten anschaue, da ist dort Platte an Platte wie im Osten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kein Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand und der die Vergleiche aus  eigener Erfahrung gesehen hat, würde jemals nach den wirtschaftlichen  Bedingungen der DDR zurücksehnen.


Das nicht, aber nicht gerade wenige Bürger aus den neuen Bundesländern,  fühlen sich auch weiterhin als Bürger zweiter Klasse:  Die Stimmung zur deutschen Einheit | bpb
Saechsische Laengsschnittstudie – Wikipedia
Leipziger Internet Zeitung: Wie der MDR sich immer noch darueber wundert, dass sich Ostdeutsche als Ostdeutsche fuehlen – L-IZ.de


----------



## Seeefe (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Eben, "manche". Fahr mal nach Polen, da gibt es entweder Einfamilienhäußer oder die Platten, egal ob die Stadt 1000 oder 100.000 Menschen hat.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber nicht gerade wenige Bürger aus den neuen Bundesländern  fühlen weiterhin als Bürger zweiter Klasse:  Die Stimmung zur deutschen Einheit | bpb
> Saechsische Laengsschnittstudie – Wikipedia


Ja und als Feindbild sucht man sich dann gerne den "bösen Ausländer". Gerade die Sachsen können das ja besonders gut.
Und selber in schlecht verständlichen Deutsch reden.

Wir haben sogar mal eine Verkäuferin aus dem Osten kennengelernt, welche partout keine ausländischen Kunden (besonders Südländer) bedienen wollte. Wenn ich  Chef wäre und sowas mitkriegen würde, dann würde die hochkantig rausfliegen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Tja man kann sich Dinge halt einreden, schönreden, wirklichkeitsfremder Nostalgie nachhängen, Verschwörungstheorien nachhängen etc etc.
Ich habe für diese bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen zum Größtenteil nichts anderes als Verachtung übrig, wer Heute immer noch darüber lamentiert, das bei der Wiedervereinigung Fehler passiert sind, teilweise auch unwidersprochen massive Fehler, gleichzeitig aber zu blöde ist zu sehen, was in den letzten über 25 Jahren alles passiert und zum besseren verändert worden ist im Osten, inklusiver ungeheurer Transferleistung der gesammten Bevölkerung, dem kann ich leider auch nicht helfen!
Dieses lamentieren von Bürgern zweiter Klasse, ist die gleiche Opferrolle mit dem sich unsere neuen rechten Mitbürger gerne schmücken und Opferrollen haben noch nie zu etwas gutem oder produktiven geführt.
Dazu kommt die überproportionale Anhängeschaft gerade dieser Menschen, für unsere neuen rechten Mitbürger, die auf komplexe Zusammenhänge, offentsichtlich viel zu einfache "Lösungen" anbieten und natürlich für alles einen Siündenbock parat haben, damit diese gefühlten Bürger zweiter Klasse, endlich auch auf anderen herumtreten können, das gibt gleich ein viel besseres Gefühl.

Sorry ich kann damit wenig bis gar nichts anfangen und mit der Argumentation gewinnt bei mir auch niemand einen Blumentopf!


----------



## Poulton (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry ich kann damit wenig bis gar nichts anfangen und mit der Argumentation gewinnt bei mir auch niemand einen Blumentopf!


Und ich halte nichts von Argumentationen, dass man nur genug Geld in den Osten überweisen muss, damit sterbende (Innen-)Städte und Dörfer wie geleckt aussehen und dadurch alle glücklich und zufrieden sind, dass sich 40 Jahre andere Sozialisierung mal mir nichts, dir nichts mit einer Unterschrift anno 1990 aus der Welt schaffen lassen oder die in trumpetischer Manier, mal kurzerhand die Armutsforschung für Null und Nichtig erklären. 
Das heißt nicht, dass Ostdeutsche "Engel" sind, sie können auch einfach nur riesengroße Arschlöcher sein. Aber sie sind, genauso wie der Bio-Westdeutsche oder Person mit Migrationshintergrund, Menschen. Sie reagieren damit ebenso auf Prekarisierung, Perspektivlosigkeit, Verarmung, (soziale) Segregation oder dahinvegetieren auf Grundsicherungsniveau in Armutsvierteln. Zumal es ja nicht so ist, dass es in den alten Bundesländern nicht ebenso problemgeladene Gegenden gibt. Spontan fallen mir da die ehemaligen Zentren von Kohle und Stahl ein, wo es seit dem Zusammenbruch dieser, massiv bergab ging und Islamismus und türkischer Nationalismus auf den Vormarsch war bzw. ist und selbst rechtsextreme Kleinstparteien wie "Dritter Weg" oder "Die Rechte" lokale Hochburgen haben.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Und der Soli sollte auch mal abgeschafft werden, es wurde lange Zeit genug Geld in den "Aufbau Ost" gesteckt. Teilweise sind die Infrastrukturen dort sogar besser als im Westen.
Das andere sind Strukturprobleme mit denen die lokale Politik da umgehen muß.
Wenn der Solidaritätszuschlag wegfällt haben die Menschen auch wieder mehr Geld in der Tasche. Nur habe ich die Befürchtung das dann an anderer Stelle wieder (versteckt) Steuern erhoben werden.


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Das stimmt sogar, wenn ich die Heimatstadt meiner Mutter tief im Osten Deutschlands sehe dann werde ich da, aber auch nur fast neidisch.
Die Platten stehen noch immer, sind aber derart gut renoviert und mit neuer Farbe ansehnlich gestrichen. Da kann man, sofern einem der Wohnraum reicht, sehr gut leben.
Selbiges gilt für Straßen, Schwimmbad etc


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Bis der Osten dem Westen wirtschaftlich völlig angenähert ist, dauert es beim derzeitigem Stand wahrscheinlich noch 100 Jahre.
Das sind keine dollen Perspektiven für die Menschen im Osten.


----------



## Seeefe (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und der Soli sollte auch mal abgeschafft werden, es wurde lange Zeit genug Geld in den "Aufbau Ost" gesteckt. Teilweise sind die Infrastrukturen dort sogar besser als im Westen.
> Das andere sind Strukturprobleme mit denen die lokale Politik da umgehen muß.
> Wenn der Solidaritätszuschlag wegfällt haben die Menschen auch wieder mehr Geld in der Tasche. Nur habe ich die Befürchtung das dann an anderer Stelle wieder (versteckt) Steuern erhoben werden.



Fällt der Soli weg, bringt es vor allem denen Menschen mehr Geld, die sowieso den Soli nicht spüren. Damit die Leute mehr Geld in der Tasche haben, z.B. die Mittelschicht ohne Merz-Menschen, sollte man nicht zuerst an den Soli ran.


----------



## Poulton (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das sind keine dollen Perspektiven für die Menschen im Osten.


Und eines der Folgen davon, ist schon seit geraumer Zeit deutlich: Bundesarbeitsministerium - Arbeitslose Ostdeutsche draengen in die Bundeswehr – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine
Ostdeutsche in der Bundeswehr: "Dienen muss man wollen" | MDR.DE


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Der Wegfall der kalten Progression wäre wesentlich wichtiger, der Wegfall des Solis begünstigt in der Tat mehr gutverdienende Leute, als die unteren und unteren/mittleren Einkommen.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Fällt der Soli weg, bringt es vor allem denen Menschen mehr Geld, die sowieso den Soli nicht spüren. Damit die Leute mehr Geld in der Tasche haben, z.B. die Mittelschicht ohne Merz-Menschen, sollte man nicht zuerst an den Soli ran.


Warum?


----------



## Andregee (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bist du dir eigentlich im klaren darüber, welchen Unsinn du da schreibst?
> 
> Die BRD wurde nie mit Geld aus den USA oder aus dem Westen geflutet, kein einziger Dollar ist in die BRD geflossen,  das ist schlicht ein völliges Märchen! Der Marschallplan war ein Konjunkturprogramm für die USA, nicht für Deutschland oder Europa!
> Mythos oder Masterplan? - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste
> YouTube



Vielleicht solltest du deine verlinkten Quellen auch mal sichten, bevor du mein Statement zu  widerlegen versuchst, denn zumindest in Teilen stimmt mir der Artikel zu und 

YouTube

und sonst gibts auch anders lautende Reportagen 

YouTube

Über den Umfang mag man streiten, da gibts unterschiedliche Quellen, die Intention, den Kommunismus abzuwehren,  war aber definitiv gegeben, ebenso das grundsätzliche Hilfen geleistet wurden und selbst wenn da Teilweise mehr Propaganda bezüglich der geleisteten Hilfen  geleistet wurde, sind selbst geringere Hilfen besser, als wenn man Reparationszahlungen hätte leisten müssen. 





> Da ich Jahrgang 1971 bin, habe ich die DDR noch vor dem Mauerfall gesehen und erlebt, ich war in Zwickau, Nordhausen, Sonderhausen und Ost Berlin und Jemand der wirklich allen ernstes behauptet, die Menschen würden sich nochmal nach Braunkohlegestank, Mangelwirtschaft, Unterversorgung in jedem Bereich (Nahrung, Medizin, Infrastruktur etc), bröckelnden und zusammenfallenden Häuserfassaden, völlig ramponierten Straßen quer durchs Land, Trabbis mit Benzin und Ölgemisch, Wohnplatte aus Beton etc etc etc, ich könnte diese Liste noch 2 Seiten weiter schreiben, sehnen, der muss nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank haben!
> Die Lebensqualität der Menschen im Osten hat sich von 1990 bis Heute im Quadrat gesteigert, man kann es eigentlich schwer in Worte fassen, wenn man damals durch die DDR gefahren ist und Heute die gleichen Orte sieht, der Unterschied beträgt Galaxien.
> Kein Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand und der die Vergleiche aus eigener Erfahrung gesehen hat, würde jemals nach den wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen der DDR zurücksehnen.





> Tja man kann sich Dinge halt einreden, schönreden, wirklichkeitsfremder Nostalgie nachhängen, Verschwörungstheorien nachhängen etc etc.





> Ich habe für diese bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen zum Größtenteil nichts anderes als Verachtung übrig



Mir tun Menschen leid, deren Glückseligkeit überwiegend auf dem Konsum und der Wirtschaftskraft basiert, während sie nicht mitbekommen, wie der stete Wettbewerb nur wenigen wirklich dient, andererseits jedoch die Gesellschaft verroht und der soziale Zusammenhalt verfällt. 
Ja die Schlangen vor den Tafeln der DDR waren verheerend, die Quote der Depressionen im Gegensatz zum Rest des Systems massiv vom Aufschwung ergriffen.  Heute sind wir alle glücklich mit den stetig steigenden Anforderungen der Ökonomie, die Zugewinne des Kapitals in der Hand der Profiteure  bedingt durch Zins und Zinseszins mittels realer Wirtschaftsleistung zu erbringen.

Deutschland geht es gut. Das ist ein Grund zur Freude.


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ja die Schlangen vor den DDR Konsummärkten waren in der Tat verheerend, sie haben das System zu Fall gebracht!

Und mir tun Menschen leid, die gerne auf adäquate Medikamente warten oder sie gar nicht bekommen, Tag ein Tag aus ungefilterte Luft aus Braunkohleverbrennung einatmen wollen, sich gerne in trostlosesten Städten bewegen ohne jegliche Farbe mit 90% schwarzgefärbten Fassaden, Jahre auf alltägliche Konsumgüter zu warten (Auto, Fernseher etc) und dabei mit Technik vorlieb nehmen müssen, die 30 Jahre überholt ist. Man kann das endlos fortsetzen, aber ich gebe dir Brief und Siegel darauf, dass es immer eine 85% plus Mehrheit geben wird, die lieber im heutigen Deutschland lebt, als in der damaligen DDR!


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Andregee schrieb:


> Mir tun Menschen leid, deren Glückseligkeit überwiegend auf dem Konsum und der Wirtschaftskraft basiert, während sie nicht mitbekommen, wie der stete Wettbewerb nur wenigen wirklich dient, andererseits jedoch die Gesellschaft verroht und der soziale Zusammenhalt verfällt.


Sehr findiges Argument.

Früher hieß es mal, Religion ist das Opium des Volkes. Man glaubte an etwas höheres und dass es für jeden eine Art Erlösung gäbe, wenn er sich den wichtigen Dingen im Leben widmet, vorwiegend Arbeit und Familie. Da ging es auch viel um überfamilären Zusammenhalt, die Leute hatten weniger und man war aufeinander angewiesen. Da konnte nicht ausnahmslos jeder sein eigenes Brötchen backen, in Zeiten wirtschaftlicher Rezession, ungezügelter Industrialisierung oder Krieg bzw. dessen Nachwirkungen war es unermesslich wichtig, was gur für das gemeinsame Wohl ist.

Diese gesellschaftliche Grundordnung ist längst dem Konsum gewichen - dem, meiner Meinung nach, heutigen "Volksdroge".
Es ist nicht mehr das Gemeinwohl wichtig, sondern was jeder einzelne will. Möglicherweise auf Kosten anderer. Spätestens seit der 68er Bewegung wird jeden eine Art "Mach doch was du willst"-Maxime anerzogen, statt einem wertebehafteten, nachhaltigem Kollektivismus wird ungezügelter Individualismus großgeschrieben. 
Nach dem Motto _Ich_ selbst komme an allererster Stelle und auf andere muss _ich_ keine Rücksicht nehmen - wenn aber _ich_ selber irgendwie benachteiligt werde, dann müssen _meine_ Interessen vor allen anderen stehen.
Die Folge: 
- Leute, die in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln lieber Platz für ihr Gepäck, als für andere Gäste machen.
- Gaffer an Unfallorten, welche Rettungsgassen blockieren und auch noch unverschämterweise Rettungskräfte - verbal wie körperlich - angreifen, wenn sie die Reichweite ihrer Smartphonekamera blockieren.
- Selbstdarstellung und -Inszenierung in sozialen Medien, koste es was es wolle.
- Menschen, die sich bei jedem satirischen Witz über Politik oder Gesellschaft sofort angepisst fühlen, weil sie angeblich ihre Werte verletzt sehen.
- Menschen, die ihre Partner und/oder Kinder umbringen, aus Gründen der Eifersucht oder weil sie ihre "Herrschaftsstellung" verletzt sehen oder weil sie depressiv sind und ihre Kinder _mitnehmen_ wollen (wohin auch immer).
- Autofahrer, die trotz besserem Wissens ohne Rücksicht auf andere besoffen und/oder auf Drogen am Steuer sitzen
- Immer mehr körperliche Auseinandersetzungen wegen Nichtigkeiten, die meist im Krankenhaus enden oder noch schlimmer, in der Leichenhalle.

Der kapitalistisch gespeiste Konsum hat einen grenzenlosen Egoismus gefördert, bei dem jeder zuerst auf sich schaut und jeder alles sofort haben will. Mitschuld sind da natürlich auch die Boulevard-Medien, die jedem vermitteln er könne alls werden und bekommen ohne irgendwie Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen. 
Hat man es dann am Ende nicht so weit gebracht wie der vielleicht eine oder andere, ist man frustriert, wird depressiv und viele greifen dann zur Flasche oder laden ihren Frust anderswie auf andere ab. 
Ebenso mitschuld ist der rasante digitale Wandel, die eine "Alles auf Knopfdruck"-Mentalität gesät hat, alles muss sofort gehen, egal ob Waren oder Service.

Was passiert, wenn ein Land den Kapitalismus praktisch übergestülpt bekommt, sieht man gut an Südkorea; Das Land hat die mitunter höchste Selbstmordrate unter der älteren Generation, innerlich wie äußerlich sind die Leute zerissen. Auch viele andere, asiatische Länder haben solche soziologischen Probleme in der Bevölkerung, Japan und Taiwan z.B.
Wir im Westen, die ihn hervorgebracht haben, können nur scheinbar äußerlich nicht damit umgehen.^^


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Jaja das Kastensystem der Japaner bis 1850 war natürlich geprägt von glücklichen Menschen, hohem sozialen Zusammenhalt und durch und durch von Menschenrechten des Einzelnen geprägt!
Ich lache mich gleich schlapp!
Das bei den Asiaten mehr die Gemeinschaft im Vordergrund steht als das Individium ist einzig und alleine religiös bedingt, bei den Japanern spielt beim sozialen Codex immer noch das Kastensystem auch heute noch mit rein.
Aber liegt natürlich alles am "Kapitalismus"!


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Jaja das Kastensystem der Japaner bis 1850 war natürlich geprägt von glücklichen Menschen, hohem sozialen Zusammenhalt und durch und durch von Menschenrechten des Einzelnen geprägt!
> Ich lache mich gleich schlapp!


Dich könnte ich in die Aufzählung oben gleich auch noch mit reinnehmen;
- Menschen, die andere herabwerten, weil sich nicht die exakt gleichen Anischten teilen.

Auch das Nachdenken und Reflektieren ist bei vielen leider abhanden gekommen, überall wird mit Schaum vor dem Mund geredet. Kennt man ja auch schon lange aus der Politik


----------



## Poulton (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Er hat Jehova gesagt!


----------



## Andregee (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sehr findiges Argument.
> 
> Früher hieß es mal, Religion ist das Opium des Volkes. Man glaubte an etwas höheres und dass es für jeden eine Art Erlösung gäbe, wenn er sich den wichtigen Dingen im Leben widmet, vorwiegend Arbeit und Familie. Da ging es auch viel um überfamilären Zusammenhalt, die Leute hatten weniger und man war aufeinander angewiesen. Da konnte nicht ausnahmslos jeder sein eigenes Brötchen backen, in Zeiten wirtschaftlicher Rezession, ungezügelter Industrialisierung oder Krieg bzw. dessen Nachwirkungen war es unermesslich wichtig, was gur für das gemeinsame Wohl ist.
> 
> ...


In the land of the free ist die Todesursache der unter 20 jährigen Männer nicht gerade zufälligerweise Mord. Dort ist man eben schon ein paar Schritte weiter. Das nennt man Fortschritt. Noch herrschen hier zum Glück andere Verhältnisse in einigen essentiellen Bereichen aber wer weiß. Ich erwähnte ja nicht ohne Grund das in wohl nicht allzu ferner Zukunft so mancher wohl lieber auf graue Häuserfassaden und seinen RFT Fernseher starren würde, statt in den Endzügen des Kapitalismus zu leben mit Blick auf TFT aus dem Black Friday Sale für 399 Euro. Aber auch die besser situierten werden irgendwann begreifen was die Schattenseiten des ausufernden Kapitalismus sind, wenn das Prekariat auf nächtlicher Nahrungsbeschaffungstour unter Vorhalt einer Waffe auf die Herausgabe der Barmittel drängt [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Den "Fortschritt" haben die USA schon seit den 1970er Jahren und er hat es in 50 Jahren nicht nach Europa oder Deutschland geschafft, dazu war die Gang Kriminalität in den 1980er und 1990er Jahren noch viel höher.
Ich finde das immer witzig, wenn Leute Endzeitszenarien an die Wand malen und dazu dann absurde Argumente liefern.
Dazu sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten, welche gravierenden Unterschiede es im politischen, wirtschaftlichen und vor allen dingen sozialem System gibt zwischen Deutschland und den USA, aber wer eh an die Endzüge der Marktwirtschaft denkt, ist wenig zu helfen!

Übrigens ist das Tafelangebot im heutigen Deutschland weitaus besser und abwechlungsreicher, als das normale Angebot der DDR Konsummärkte.


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Es ist ein ständiges Auf und Ab in der Welt.
Vielleicht geht der Fortschritt auch mal zurück, kann sein. Aber wenn er wieder kommt, dann mit Macht.


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Es ist doch viel einfacher!

Es gibt keine und es hat  keine "funktionierende" Gesellschaft/Staat ohne willkürliche staatliche Gewalt und Repressionen gegeben, die ohne die Marktwirtschaft oder marktwirtschaftliche Ordnung in welcher Ausprägung auch immer funktioniert hat.
Das ist ein Fakt um den Niemand herum kommt und da kann man noch so viel über Kapitalismus, Prekariat, Armutsbericht oder Endzeitszenarien des "Kapitalismus" reden.
Es gab und gibt keine funktionierende Gesellschaftsordnung, die auf einer anderen Wirtschaftsordnung als der Marktwirtschaft basiert, ohne willkürliche staatliche Gewalt, Freiheits- und Meinungsentzug und Repressionen jeglicher Art gegen die Bevölkerung.

Die Gleichung ist furchtbar einfach und simpel:

Keine marktwirtschaftliche Ordnung = Unrechtsstaat -> keine Ausnahmen bis Heute
Marktwirtschaftliche Ordnung = funktionierender Rechtsstaat -> Ausnahmen


----------



## Andregee (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Den "Fortschritt" haben die USA schon seit den 1970er Jahren und er hat es in 50 Jahren nicht nach Europa oder Deutschland geschafft, dazu war die Gang Kriminalität in den 1980er und 1990er Jahren noch viel höher.
> Ich finde das immer witzig, wenn Leute Endzeitszenarien an die Wand malen und dazu dann absurde Argumente liefern.
> 
> 
> .



Ja die BRD hatte eben bis 1989 die Mauer, die Amerikaner denken heute drüber nach, eine zu errichten. Für die einstigen Bundesbürger war es nicht von Nachteil, nicht gegen Billiglöhner konkurrieren zu müssen während gleichzeitig viele Waren billig importiert werden konnten. Heute brauchts dann den Niedriglohnsektor im eigenen Land und nicht versteckt hinter einem grauen Betonwall um die Wirtschaft am laufen zu halten und genau dieser Sektor wird sich massiv negativ auf die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung auswirken. 
In bestimmten Stadtteilen zeigen sich bereits ernsthafte Tendenzen, da möchte niemand bei Trost nachts tot über dem Zaun hängen 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Die Mexikaner, welche in die USA auwandern, nehmen den Amerikanern nur die Jobs weg, die sie selber nicht machen wollen. Putzfrauen oder Haushaltshilfen für 1$ die Stunde, da verdient die weiße Unterschicht mehr.


----------



## Poulton (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Keine marktwirtschaftliche Ordnung = Unrechtsstaat -> keine Ausnahmen bis Heute
> Marktwirtschaftliche Ordnung = funktionierender Rechtsstaat -> Ausnahmen


Also war Chile unter Pinochet der Inbegriff eines Rechtsstaat?


Und um Jehova zu sagen: Mit dem Grundgesetz ist auch ein demokratischer Sozialismus möglich.


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Anscheinend musst du jetzt noch lesen lernen?!
Marktwirtschaftliche Ordnung = funktionierender Rechtsstaat -> *Ausnahmen*

Du muss ich dir als halber Jurist widersprechen, Artikel 14 gibt nicht die Grundlagen her, Konzerne/Firmen willkürlich oder überhaupt zu enteignen, auf Grund eines anderen Gesellschaftsmodell/Wirtschaftsmodell.
Selbst mit Entschädigung, was sich der Staat wohl kaum leisten kann, ist es eher nicht möglich.


----------



## Poulton (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend musst du jetzt noch lesen lernen?!


Ganz vergessen das zweite Beispiel zu bringen, dass auch ohne marktwirtschaftliche Ordnung ein Rechtsstaat möglich ist: Israel bis Ende der 70er Jahre: ISRAEL: Jumbo gelandet - DER SPIEGEL 46/1977


----------



## Andregee (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Mexikaner, welche in die USA auwandern, nehmen den Amerikanern nur die Jobs weg, die sie selber nicht machen wollen. Putzfrauen oder Haushaltshilfen für 1$ die Stunde, da verdient die weiße Unterschicht mehr.


Du vergisst die akademischen Mexikaner [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Der ganze Artikel ließt sich wie ein absolutes Erfolgsrezept dieses Halbsozialismus, in dem du auch vergessen hast zu erwähnen, dass privates Unternehmertum durchaus existierte und nicht verfolgt wurde, sonden der Staat und Gewerkschaften auch und wesentlich mehr und größer als Unternehmer auftraten, was ja nach dem Artikel grandios gescheitert ist!
Also das war alles andere als ein Sozialismus, hier gab es nur wesentlich mehr staatliche Unternehmen die in Konkurrenz zu privaten Unternehmen standen, aber trotzdem versagt haben, obwohl sie alle möglichen Hilfen (Gesetzgebung, Subventionen etc.) vom Staat erhalten haben.
Dazu kann hier wohl kaum der Staat der Preise festgesetzt haben, wenn es genauso private Unternehmer gab.


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich finde eine richtige Mischung aus Sozialismus und freier Marktwirtschaft ist genaus das richtige.
Soziale Marktwirtschaft genannt, ist ja auch das Konzept der SPD (bis auf ein paar Ausrutscher).
Teilweise auch der CDU.


----------



## Don-71 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Demokratischer Sozialismus ist aber was völlig anderes, kann man gut an den Aussagen des Ehepaars Lafontaine nachvollziehen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich werf jetzt mal was ein woraus ich noch nicht ganz schlau werde.
Thema Staatskonzerne (Bahn, Post etc) 

Warum sieht man Staatskonzerne als so ineffizient an und warum sollen diese als Privatunternehmen besser funktionieren?

Jetzt nur auf Unternehmen bezogen die Grundleistungen anbieten und nicht den Konsum stillen sollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2018)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Dafür, dass die Staatsunternehmen alle ineffizient waren, gibt es eine Reihe von Gründen. Warum man diese Probleme nicht ohne eine Privatisierung der Gewinne lösen kann, verstehe ich aber auch nicht. Einzig extrem ausbeuterische Löhne sollte sich ein Staatsbetrieb nicht erlauben, aber alles andere... 




Poulton schrieb:


> West-Berlin war ja auch das Aushängeschild des Westens. Wenn ich mir manche Stadtviertel in "tief im Westen" gelegenen westdeutschen Großstädten anschaue, da ist dort Platte an Platte wie im Osten.



Im Osten ist es hinsichtlich "Platte an Platte" zum Teil sogar besser. Während im Westen Plattenbauten spätestens ab den 70ern als kompakte Billigwohnungen hochgezogen wurden, baute man im Osten bis weit in die 80er hinein* nach dem sozialistischen Planungsideal. Das heißt die Wohnungsdichte war kaum höher als beim typischen nachverdichteten Alt-Innenstadtbau, nur halt auf wenige, hohe Häuse verteilt, die aber in wesentlich größeren Abstand standen. Wo man im Westen vorn 1,5 m Gehweg direkt an der Fassade hatte und in Arbeitervierteln hinten froh sein musste über 10*10 m Hinterhof, hatten klassische Plattenbausiedlungen vorne erstmal 3 m Grünstreifen, dann 2 m Gehweg, dann nochmal Grünstreifen und hinten waren es zum Teil über 40 m bis zum nächsten Querbau und in Längsrichtung konnten es schon mal über 100 m werden. Und die Höfe waren keine Ansammlung von Parkplätzen (dafür wurde Vor den Blöcken erstaunlicherweise genauso viel Platz eingeplant, wie man aus dem Westen gewohnt ist, obwohl es deutlich weniger Autos gab), Garagen und Kleinstgewerbe, sondern grün & mit Spielplatz. Da würde ich selbst heute noch lieber hinziehen, als in diverse (sanierte) Altbauten. Letztere haben zwar nur halb bis ein Drittel so viele Stockwerke und sehen von außen wesentlich besser aus - aber was kümmert mich das Aussehen von außen, wenn ich von drinnen nur formatfüllend das Nachbarhaus sehe? Dann lieber aus dem 12. Stock den Blick schweifen lassen und selbst im Platten-Erdgeschoss muss man sich nicht verrenken, um den Himmel zu sehen bzw. ist umgekehrt weit genug vom Nachbarn gegenüber weg, dass der einem nicht die Tageszeitung aufm Küchentisch vorlesen könnte.

*Alle Aussagen gelten nicht für einige Trabantensiedlungen, die kurz vor/z.T. nach der Wende an den Berliner Stadtgrenzen hochgezogen wurden.


An dieser Stelle die Anmerkung, dass alle meine bekannten, die vor der Wende in der Platte wohnten, heute noch da sind (in einem Fall in einer neuen Wohnung im Nachbarblock), eine Partei aus dem Altbau in die Platte gezogen ist und die restlichen Altbaubewohner in Neubauten geflüchtet sind. Das liegt zugegebenermaßen auch daran, dass die unsanierten und oft nicht einmal Instand gehaltenen Ostaltbauten ein Grauß waren, da hat die Wende einige Besserungen gebracht (z.B. "Heizung". Von "Telefon" ganz zu schweigen.), aber die einzige nicht-Plattenbau-Ostwohnung, in der eine meiner bekannten bis heute wohnt, stammt aus den 50er Jahren und wurde dreimal saniert. Und trotzdem ist die Wohnung alles andere als toll und es hätte längst einen Umzug gegeben, wäre da nicht der Mietvertrag - aus den 60ern, bis zur Wende praktisch ohne Mieterhöhung und darüberhinaus noch lange Zeit kommunal vermietet. Gold wert in Berlin


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Der nächste Bundeskanzler wird wohl ein Mann, da AKK es für sich ausgeschlossen hat: Neuer Anlauf: Merz will wohl CDU-Vorsitzender werden - n-tv.de

Interesse am Parteivorsitz haben aktuell Friedrich Merz, Jens Spahn, Armin Laschet und Markus Söder.
Es wahrscheinlich das sich der neue CDU-Vorsitzende dann auch als Kanzlerkandidat aufstellen läßt.

Naja, einen CDU Bundeskanzler gibt es auch nur wenn die CDU/CSU genug Stimmen bekommt. Und eine Regierung gebildet werden kann.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Interesse am Parteivorsitz haben aktuell Friedrich Merz, Jens Spahn, Armin Laschet und Markus Söder.



Söder ist Vorsitzender der CSU. Wenn der auch noch Vorsitzender der CDU wird, brennt die Luft. 
Und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat er kein Interesse als Kanzler zu kandidieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Am besten würde mir Friedrich Merz gefallen.
Auf gar keinen Fall Jens Spahn.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Am besten würde mir Friedrich Merz gefallen.
> Auf gar keinen Fall Jens Spahn.



Der ist mir zur Wirtschaftsliberal und Antisozial und kein Mann der Mitte, eher ein Mann der Finanzwelt(Die Oberen) und schon damals war er mir suspekt:
Nebenjobs: Abgeordnete klagen gegen transparente Politiker-Gehaelter - DER SPIEGEL oder seine sonstige Aussetzer über Soziale Themen. 


Und ob er die Entscheidungen  im Sinne von Blackrock oder für uns fällt? also habe ich null vertrauen in ihm.^^


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Der ist mir zur Wirtschaftsliberal und Antisozial und kein Mann der Mitte, eher ein Mann der Finanzwelt(Die Oberen) und schon damals war er mir suspekt:
> Nebenjobs: Abgeordnete klagen gegen transparente Politiker-Gehaelter - DER SPIEGEL oder seine sonstige Aussetzer über Soziale Themen.
> 
> 
> Und ob er die Entscheidungen  im Sinne von Blackrock oder für uns fällt? also habe ich null vertrauen in ihm.^^



Die Frage ist, was die Alternative ist.
Spahn mit seinem Organspendewahnsinn und seinem "wir stellen alle Gesundheitsdaten zur Verfügung" ist für mich wesentlich schlimmer als Blackrock.
Söder bleibt wohl in Bayern und Laschet in NRW.


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Söder ist Vorsitzender der CSU. Wenn der auch noch Vorsitzender der CDU wird, brennt die Luft.
> Und soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat er kein Interesse als Kanzler zu kandidieren.


Das kann sich schnell ändern wenn er einmal richtig Blut äh Macht geleckt hat.

Von den CDU Kandidaten gefällt mir eigentlich nur Armin Laschet. Der ist noch einigermaßen gemäßigt in der Mitte.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Merz muss ja nicht der richtige Kanzler sein, aber wenn er der richtige für die Union ist wäre schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## Andregee (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãƒra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Der ist mir zur Wirtschaftsliberal und Antisozial und kein Mann der Mitte, eher ein Mann der Finanzwelt(Die Oberen) und schon damals war er mir suspekt:


Das zeichnet die CDU in ihrer Gesamtheit aus, egal wer das Orchester dirigiert, die Melodie ist die gleiche und das typische Wählerklientel der CDU hat das auch lang befürwortet, da es auch Zeiten im Kapitalismus gab, in denen breite Bevölkerungsschichtem an den Vorteilen partizipieren konnten, was jedoch sukzessive schwindet, auch wenn es noch Stimmen gibt die gebetsmühlenartig erzählen, das es Deutschland so gut wie nie geht, dabei ist das BSP oder das Gesamtvermögen ein denkbar schlechter Indikator bei zunehmend massiverer Kapitalkonzentration. Das gesamte Wirtschafts - und Finanzsystem hat die besten Zeiten hinter sich, die Insolvenz wird längst verschleppt. Egal wer den Kasper an der Front mimt, die Mittelschicht wird weiter schrumpfen, das Prekariat wachsen, das resultiert aus den Grundprinzipien des Wirtschaftssystems 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wenn der Merz das Rennen macht,
dann sehe ich mal sehr dunkelschwarz.

Die Reformen, 
die der durchziehen wird,
sind ein S...... gegen Hartz 4.

Die alten Verbindungen zu Blackrock,

naja, ob man die so einfach kappt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der nächste Bundeskanzler wird wohl ein Mann, da AKK es für sich ausgeschlossen hat: Neuer Anlauf: Merz will wohl CDU-Vorsitzender werden - n-tv.de
> 
> Interesse am Parteivorsitz haben aktuell Friedrich Merz, Jens Spahn, Armin Laschet und Markus Söder.



Na so sicher wäre ich mir mit "Kanzlerin ist ausgeschlossen" bei der Liste nicht. Klar haben sich die Chancen von Habeck bei DIESER "Konkurrenz" mehr als verdoppelt, aber noch hat er nicht einmal die Kandidatur sicher.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Habeck kann doch nur Kanzler werden, wenn die Grünen mehr Stimmen als die Union bekommen, oder nicht?

Aber das wäre durchaus ein guter Kanzler!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Habeck kann doch nur Kanzler werden, wenn die Grünen mehr Stimmen als die Union bekommen, oder nicht?



Der Kanzler wird im Parlament gewählt. Wenn die absolute Mehrheit da für Habeck ist wird er das.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Habeck kann doch nur Kanzler werden, wenn die Grünen mehr Stimmen als die Union bekommen, oder nicht?



Muss nicht.
Wenn die Union zwar die meisten Stimmen hat, aber keine Mehrheit zusammen bekommt, wird kein CDU Mitglied Kanzler.
Habeck könnte wiederum Kanzler werden, wenn die Grünen eine Mehrheit zusammen bekommen, z.B. wenn sie die Linken mit ins Boot holen.
Ich würde aber tippen, dass Union und Grüne 2021 koalieren werden.
Mit einem Union Kanzler Daniel Günther.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Habeck kann doch nur Kanzler werden, wenn die Grünen mehr Stimmen als die Union bekommen, oder nicht?
> 
> Aber das wäre durchaus ein guter Kanzler!



Es ist zwar Konvention, dass die stärkste Fraktion den Kanzlerkandidaten stellt, aber eigentlich darf jeder und gewählt wird mit der Mehrheit aller Fraktionen. Aber ganz ehrlich: Woher soll denn eine Union mit Merz an der Spitze stimmen bekommen? So viele Gutverdiener haben wir in Deutschland nicht und die, die wir haben, sind schon bei der FDP eingebucht. Wer aus der breiten Mitte oder gar Unterschicht sollte denn Mr. Eure Armut kotzt mich an wählen? AKK war aussreichend profillos, dass man drum herum eine attraktive Themenvielfalt hätte aufbauen können, aber Merz und Spahn sind Rampensäue die zu viele Menschen als Dreck behandelt haben und behandeln. Das kann die Stimmenzahl eigentlich nur runterziehen, genauso wie die von beiden immer wieder betriebene AFD-Kopiererei. Also ich sehe da jetzt wirklich Chancen, dass die Union nicht stärkste Fraktion wird.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Oder Armin Laschet eben. Der ist nicht ganz so krass drauf.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Laschet sehe ich einfach nicht als Kanzlerkandidat.
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass sich Merz durchsetzen wird. Die anderen haben letztendlich nicht die Eier sich dagegen zu stellen.
Deswegen ja auch Daniel Günther. 
Der hat im Prinzip nichts dagegen auch mit den Linken über ein Bündnis zu sprechen und koaliert ja in Schleswig Holstein mit den Grünen und der FDP.
Der ist also offen für alle Seiten und daher sehe ich mit ihm als Kanzlerkandidat die Union vorne.
Ansonsten sehe ich das wie ruyven. Merz spricht einfach zu wenig Leute an. Mit ihm an der Spitze wird die Union verlieren. Nur hab ich das dumme Gefühl,  dass die Union das einfach nicht einsehen will. Die denken, dass sie ein automatischen Anrecht auf den Kanzler Posten haben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Es muss derjenige Kanzler werden der im Parlament relativ sichere Mehrheiten bekommen kann.

Ich denke so ist es allgemeiner ausgedrückt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es muss derjenige Kanzler werden der im Parlament relativ sichere Mehrheiten bekommen kann.



Deswegen hat sich wohl auch der Kemmerich aufgestellt, weil er sicher sein konnte, dass er mehr Stimmen bekommen wird als Ramelow.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehe ich das wie ruyven. Merz spricht einfach zu wenig Leute an. Mit ihm an der Spitze wird die Union verlieren.


Bei dem was das Volk so alles wählt, würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn Merz auch unten ihnen viele Symphatisanten hat.
Selbst Arbeitnehmer. Denen es momentan noch relativ gut geht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es muss derjenige Kanzler werden der im Parlament relativ sichere Mehrheiten bekommen kann.
> 
> Ich denke so ist es allgemeiner ausgedrückt.



Muss nicht zwingend so sein. Es muss auch nicht der der größten Fraktion sein.
Beispiel:
AfD 30%
CDU 20%
SPD 10%
Grüne 21%
Rest:19%

Jetzt einigen sich CDU, SPD und Grüne, dann wird sicher nicht ein AfD-Fritze Kanzler.
Das mit den Mehrheiten sit zwar sehr sinnvoll, aber nicht zwingend gesetzlich erforderlich. Da ist nur die Wahl relevant.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Bei dir ist ja die Linke und die FDP schwer unten durch.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dir ist ja die Linke und die FDP schwer unten durch.



Das war nur ein konstruiertes Beispiel.
Die 30% für die AfD bundesweit sind doch schon extrem utopisch.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Eh schwer zu sagen, wie es im September 2021 aussieht.
Ich rechne damit, dass die Union stärkste Fraktion wird. Die Grünen werden danach einlaufen.
Wenn beide Parteien eine Mehrheit haben, werden sie eine Koalition eingehen.
Reicht es nicht, kommt es darauf an, was die FDP reißt, denn Lindner will nach der Pleite 2017 sicher endlich ein Ministeramt haben.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Für 30% ist Merz alle mal gut, und wie ihr alle darauf kommt, das die Bundes Grünen automatisch eine Koalition auf Bundesebene mit den Linken eingehen, obwohl man sowohl in der Außen- als auch Wirtschaftspolitik sehr weit auseinander ist, erschließt sich mir auch nicht auf anhieb.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Für 30% ist Merz alle mal gut, und wie ihr alle darauf kommt, das die Bundes Grünen automatisch eine Koalition auf Bundesebene mit den Linken eingehen, obwohl man sowohl in der Außen- als auch Wirtschaftspolitik sehr weit auseinander ist, erschließt sich mir auch nicht auf anhieb.



Weil die Grünen schon 2017 wollten und ihre Prinzipien dafür über Bord geworfen haben.
Lag an der FDP, dass es dazu nicht kam. Die Grünen sind also bereiter denn je, den Job der SPD zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht, kommt es darauf an, was die FDP reißt, denn Lindner will nach der Pleite 2017 sicher endlich ein Ministeramt haben.


Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die FDP wieder auf unter 5% rutscht.
Und die SPD bekommt 10-15%. Das schlechteste Ergebnis ihrer Geschichte.
Es sei denn die CDU baut noch richtige ********. Oder die AfD.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



> Es sei denn die CDU baut noch richtige ********. Oder die AfD.


CDU wird wohl bei 20 - 25% sein.
Die AfD bei 10 -15 %.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Schröder hat mit grünen hartz4 und Co. Durchgeboxt 
(Bertelsmann Stiftung,Versicherungslobby gibt von: Die Anstalt.. lustige Folgen dazu ) 

Was kommt dann mit merz auf uns zu ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Und die SPD bekommt 10-15%. Das schlechteste Ergebnis ihrer Geschichte.



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die SPD wieder neue Vorsitzende braucht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die SPD wieder neue Vorsitzende braucht.



Ist eh egal, die sind nicht mehr so relevant wie früher.
Vom Clown zur Sozialistin. Was kommt als nächstes?
Manche denken eh über eine Fusion mit der Linkspartei nach, von daher eh egal.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Eine Fusion mit der Linkspartei wird es so oder so nicht geben.
Dann müsste die Werteunion ja in die AFd aufgehen, wenn man bedenkt, was sie alles gemeinsam haben.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Die SPD hätte eine rot-rot-grüne Fusion machen können als sie eine Chance dazu hatten.
Jetzt würde es nicht mehr reichen.
Die CDU schließt sowas auch komplett aus.
Ich denke auch das schwarz-grün kommen wird.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Die Grünen können durchaus 20% erreichen. Die SPD sehe ich bei 15%. Die Linke bei 8%.
Das würde nicht reichen. 
Die FDP wird nicht mitmachen, die Union scheidet aus. Die Afd ebenso.
Für Union und SPD wird es auch nicht reichen.
Letztendlich bleibt nur Union und Grüne -- entweder mit der FDP, oder wenn es so reicht nur die beiden.
Mal sehen, wie viele Volksvertreter im Bundestag hocken. Ich tippe so auf 850.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für Union und SPD wird es auch nicht reichen.


Ich glaube auch nicht das die SPD nochmal eine GroKo eingehen würde.
Das wäre ihr endgültiger Genickbruch.
Die SPD wird in die Opposition gehen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Die SPD wird in die Opposition gehen.



Als Juniorpartner der Afd.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Als Juniorpartner der Afd.


Das wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## Mancko (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Habeck kann doch nur Kanzler werden, wenn die Grünen mehr Stimmen als die Union bekommen, oder nicht?
> 
> Aber das wäre durchaus ein guter Kanzler!



Jemand der mit Deutschland nichts anzufangen weiß und Vaterlandsliebe zum Kotzen fand ist alles mögliche nur kein guter Kanzler. In anderen Ländern dieser Welt wird man Dir mit so einer Einstellung recht eindringlich zeigen wo die Tür ist und zwar völlig zu Recht.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Mancko schrieb:


> Jemand der mit Deutschland nichts anzufangen weiß und Vaterlandsliebe zum Kotzen fand ist alles mögliche nur kein guter Kanzler.



Und das weißt du woher?


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Mancko schrieb:


> Jemand der mit Deutschland nichts anzufangen weiß und Vaterlandsliebe zum Kotzen fand ist alles mögliche nur kein guter Kanzler. In anderen Ländern dieser Welt wird man Dir mit so einer Einstellung recht eindringlich zeigen wo die Tür ist und zwar völlig zu Recht.


Meinst du jetzt Habeck oder mich? Oder uns beide?


----------



## Mancko (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt Habeck oder mich? Oder uns beide?



Den Habeck natürlich. Mit "Dir" war indirekt Habeck gemeint.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Thueringer Regierungsmodell mit Christine Lieberknecht passe – sie und Mohring raten CDU zum Tabubruch | GMX


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Thueringer Regierungsmodell mit Christine Lieberknecht passe – sie und Mohring raten CDU zum Tabubruch | GMX



Dann wohl ein paar Prozentpunkte mehr für die AfD bei der nächsten Wahl.
Wenn sich die CDU selbst zerlegen will, soll sie das doch machen.
Ist mir so egal wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist mir so egal wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.


Egal kann dir das ja nicht sein, da du ja hier deswegen kommentiert hast.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Egal kann dir das ja nicht sein, da du ja hier deswegen kommentiert hast.



Ich befürchte dass auf kurz oder lang die AfD da bei 30 % ankommt, wenn es so weitergeht. Das wird dann bei Höcke & Co definitiv nicht lustig.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Man sollte die AfD verbieten. Da sie sich nicht von solchen Leuten wie Höcke distanzieren und ihn auch nicht rausschmeissen.
Was der von sich gibt, das ist in meinen Augen, äh Ohren, schon verfassungsfeindlich.
Nur würden die dann wahrscheinlich einfach wieder eine neue Partei gründen.
Von Dauer wäre das wohl auch nicht wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat.

Edit: Kann auch sein das die Leute auf der Straße richtig Stress machen wenn sie die AfD verbieten würden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Man sollte die AfD verbieten. Da sie sich nicht von solchen Leuten wie Höcke distanzieren und ihn auch nicht rausschmeissen.
> Was der von sich gibt, das ist in meinen Augen, äh Ohren, schon verfassungsfeindlich.
> Nur würden die dann wahrscheinlich einfach wieder eine neue Partei gründen.
> Von Dauer wäre das wohl auch nicht wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat.


Das geht nicht so einfach und wie du schon sagst, es gäbe dann eine neue Partei. Man müsste rausfinden, warum die denn Höcke gerne wählen (sagen laut Umfragen einige) und was die dazu bewegt.


----------



## JePe (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Oder man akzeptiert einfach das Offensichtliche - naemlich dass die Mehrheit die NSAfD nicht trotz, sondern wegen Hoecke waehlt. So oder so heisst die Medizin gegen Hoecke kaum roter Teppich, sondern rote Linie. Die Dramoedie, die in Thueringen gerade audgefuehrt wurde und noch wird, wertet Heil Hoecke und seine auf die parlamentarische Demokratie shicenden Pappkameraden nur noch weiter auf.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



JePe schrieb:


> Oder man akzeptiert einfach das Offensichtliche - naemlich dass die Mehrheit die NSAfD nicht trotz, sondern wegen Hoecke waehlt. So oder so heisst die Medizin gegen Hoecke kaum roter Teppich, sondern rote Linie. Die Dramoedie, die in Thueringen gerade audgefuehrt wurde und noch wird, wertet Heil Hoecke und seine auf die parlamentarische Demokratie shicenden Pappkameraden nur noch weiter auf.


Sag ich ja schon länger, das Getue von der CDU wird die AfD stärken.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Friedrich Merz will fuer CDU-Vorsitz kandidieren | STERN.de

Jetzt ist es wohl offiziell.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Und vermutlich wird er es auch. Ein weiterer Sargnagel für die CDU.


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ich hoffe ja mal das Laschet sich auch aufstellen läßt und knapp gewinnt.
Aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht passieren da er nicht radikal genug ist.


----------



## Don-71 (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und vermutlich wird er es auch. Ein weiterer Sargnagel für die CDU.



Schreibe doch ehrlich, das du es hoffst, denn als Insider weiß ich, dass seine Chancen auf einem Parteitag, nicht die wirklich Besten sind, da gibt es Leute, die im Spiel sind, die weit mehr Unterstützung von den Delegierten haben.
Es wird auch hier eine "West-Ostabstimmung" geben.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Schreibe doch ehrlich, das du es hoffst, denn als Insider weiß ich, dass seine Chancen auf einem Parteitag, nicht die wirklich Besten sind, da gibt es Leute, die im Spiel sind, die weit mehr Unterstützung von den Delegierten haben.
> Es wird auch hier eine "West-Ostabstimmung" geben.



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat Merz die besten Chancen bei den Delegierten.
Jens Spahn kannst du vergessen. Laschet auch.
Und ob Röttgen was reißt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Meiner Meinung nach aber würde die CDU einen Fehler begehen, wenn sie Merz zum Vorsitzenden macht. Denn Söder kann labern, was er will, wenn Merz Vorsitzender wird, wird er auch Kanzlerkandidat.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Na du musst es ja wissen!
Nochmal Merz hat eben nicht die Besten Chancen bei den Delegierten und nach heute Morgen sogar noch schlechtere, da Laschet und Spahn zusammenarbeiten.
Merke: Delegierte ungleich Mitglieder oder warum glaubst du wollte und will die Werteunion unbedingt eine Migleiderbefragung.
Röttgen ist völlig Truppenlos.

Aber glaube mal an das was du "mitbekommen" hast.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wir werden ja sehen, ob sich die CDU vorher einigen wird oder wer am Ende bestimmt wird.
und wer interessiert sich denn für die Werteunion? Das sind ein paar Gestringe, die eher in die Afd gehören.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Der Laschet wird es wohl machen,

der ist so herrlich rundgelutscht. 

Wie unsere Mutti halt. 

Alles ist gut, keine Sorge für das Volk


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat Merz die besten Chancen bei den Delegierten.
> Jens Spahn kannst du vergessen. Laschet auch.


Spahn ist raus. Und Laschet hat sehr gute Chancen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Spahn ist raus. Und Laschet hat sehr gute Chancen.



Ja, Spahn und Laschet arbeiten jetzt zusammen.
Und?
Ich sehe Merz immer noch vorne und hoffe stark, dass er es nicht wird.
Aber Laschet? Den kannst du rauchen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Immerhin ist er so erfolgreich, das er die CDU stabil bei ihrem Wahlergebnis in NRW halten kann, und das das bei 18 Millionen Menschen, immerhin etwas mehr als 1/5 der deutschen Bevölkerung.
Sonntagsfrage – Nordrhein-Westfalen (Wahlumfrage, Wahlumfragen)

Das ist wesentlich mehr als ein Merz auch nur ansatzweise vorzuweisen hat, deshalb würde ich gerne mal wissen auf was deine abfälligen Sprüche zu Laschet, außer wohl persönlicher Meinung, beruhen?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist wesentlich mehr als ein Merz auch nur ansatzweise vorzuweisen hat, deshalb würde ich gerne mal wissen auf was deine abfälligen Sprüche zu Laschet, außer wohl persönlicher Meinung, beruhen?



Merz hat gar nichts vorzuweisen. Das ist ja das Dilemma. Ich frag mich, wieso der sich überhaupt anbietet.
Und Laschet?
Tja, was soll ich sagen, schau dir das an, was er denn so bisher in den 2 Jahren seiner Führung in NRW gemacht hat.
Ich kann da jetzt nichts finden, womit man hausieren gehen könnte. Die Energiewende ist zum Erliegen gekommen.
Davon ab hat er noch 4 Untersuchungsausschüsse an der Backe.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Sehen die Leute in NRW anscheinend anders, sonst wäre CDU nicht so stabil in NRW.
Ein Daniel Günther steht schlechter da nach Umfragen im eigenen Bundesland.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

In NRW gab es halt eine Wechselstimmung, das war im Wahlkampf deutlich zu spüren. Ich hab ja für die CDU mitgemacht bzw eigentlich für unsere beiden Kandidaten vor Ort.

Die CDU kann ihr Ergebnis unter anderem halten weil das was Grüne und SPD versemmelt haben noch nicht vorbei ist und die CDU sich hier noch keine groben Schnitzer erlaubt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> In NRW gab es halt eine Wechselstimmung, das war im Wahlkampf deutlich zu spüren. Ich hab ja für die CDU mitgemacht bzw eigentlich für unsere beiden Kandidaten vor Ort.
> 
> Die CDU kann ihr Ergebnis unter anderem halten weil das was Grüne und SPD versemmelt haben noch nicht vorbei ist und die CDU sich hier noch keine groben Schnitzer erlaubt hat.



Wie auch immer, gibst du mir aber recht, das Laschet bis jetzt nichts versemmelt hat und das regieren funktioniert ja geräuschlos, plus das Reul mit seiner härteren Innenploitik punktet, insoweit scheint der Laschet ja einiges richtig zu machen und kommt deshalb mitsamt CDU in Umfragen ganz gut weg, jedenfalls besser als der Durchschnitt (bezogen auf die CDU).
Ich bin jetzt auch nicht sein größter Fan, aber zu sagen den kann man durch die Pfeife rauchen, finde ich schon "stark". Was kann man dan mit der Doppelspitze der SPD? Unangespitzt in den Boden hauen?

edit



> Laschet: Der Feind der Demokratie steht rechts
> 
> Armin Laschet hat einen harten Kampf gegen Rechtsextremismus angekündigt. „Der größte Gegner für die Demokratie in diesen Tagen steht rechts“, sagte der Kandidat für den CDU-Vorsitz am Dienstag in der ZDF-Sendung „Was nun, Herr Laschet“. Er ergänzte: „Der Kampf gegen rechts ist das Wichtigste, was die Gesamtgesellschaft und auch die CDU in diesen Tagen leisten muss.“
> 
> ...



Für mich ist das auf alle Fälle mal eine klare Ansage.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Na das sagt er jetzt, im Wahlkampf klang er noch anders 
Ich mag Politiker die eine Fahne im Wind sind eher weniger, man kann auch Ecken und Kanten haben ohne ein Trump zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Laschet? Den kannst du rauchen.


Der ist eben nicht so radikal und mehr in der Mitte.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: würde Merz Vorsitzender werden dann wahrscheinlich auch Kanzlerkandidat.
Und wenn so einer Kanzler wird gibt es mit Sicherheit massive soziale Einschnitte.


----------



## compisucher (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Bin sicherlich auch kein Fan von Merz, aber das glaube ich nicht.
Er will laut eigenem Bekunden der AfD Wähler abwerben.
Jene unter der AfD-Wählerschaft, die sich eh schon abgehängt oder benachteiligt fühlen, werden sicherlich kein Kreuz für die CDU machen, wenn er aus ihrer Perspektive noch weniger Rücksicht auf sie nimmt.
Will meinen, soziale Einschnitte kann sich Merz gar nicht leisten, wenn er das umsetzen will, was er sagt.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ja vielleicht auch nicht. Kommt auch auf den Koalitionspartner an.
Würde die CDU mit den Grünen koalieren, würden die da nicht mitmachen.
Wenn nur mit der FDP, aber damit wird es keine Koalition geben, weil es nicht reicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: würde Merz Vorsitzender werden dann wahrscheinlich auch Kanzlerkandidat.



Söder ist ja der Meinung, dass er da noch ein Wörtchen mitreden kann.
Aber so sind die Bayern -- leben in ihrer Blase.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Söder ist ja der Meinung, dass er da noch ein Wörtchen mitreden kann.
> Aber so sind die Bayern -- leben in ihrer Blase.


Der soll mal schön da unten bleiben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der soll mal schön da unten bleiben.



Ich schlage schon länger eine Beendigung des Bündnisses CDU/CSU vor, dann hätte die CSU nen eigenen Kandidaten bundesweit und es wäre interessant, wer sich durchsetzt.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Bundesweit würden die wahrscheinlich nicht mal alleine in den Bundestag kommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Bundesweit würden die wahrscheinlich nicht mal alleine in den Bundestag kommen.



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob das nicht doch passieren würde.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Vielleicht irgendwas bei 5-10%.

Weil es ja Menschen gibt, welche meinen, das CSU Erfolgsmodell in Bayern lässt sich auf Bundesebene übertragen.

Edit: Soviel ich weiß muß laut Verfassung, Staat und Religion voneinander getrennt werden. Dann bin ich auch noch für eine Umänderung der Parteinamen von CDU und CSU.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wieviel Schwachsinn soll hier eigentlich noch gepostet werden?
Die CSU hat in der Regel zwischen 6-8% Bundesweit, alleine mit ihren Wählern in Bayern und dazu um die 40-46 Wahlkreise als Direktmandate, mit 3 direkt gewonnen Wahlkreisen, erhält man auch seine Anteile an Zweitstimmen auch wenn man nicht über die 5% Hürde kommt.
Die CDU/CSU bilden die Union und eine Fraktionsgemeinschaft im Bundestag, deshalb bestimmen immer BEIDE Parteien zusammmen, ihren gemeinsamen Kanzlerkandidaten.

Es ist schon ziemlich arm, wieviel Nichtwissen hier vorhanden ist.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist schon ziemlich arm, wieviel Nichtwissen hier vorhanden ist.


Na, nicht gleich hyperventilieren.
Ich hatte mich doch oben selber schon korrigiert.

Außerdem bin auf diesen Satz eingangen



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich schlage schon länger eine Beendigung des Bündnisses CDU/CSU vor, dann hätte die CSU nen eigenen Kandidaten bundesweit und es wäre interessant, wer sich durchsetzt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die CDU/CSU bilden die Union und eine Fraktionsgemeinschaft im Bundestag, deshalb bestimmen immer BEIDE Parteien zusammmen, ihren gemeinsamen Kanzlerkandidaten.



Ich weiß, deswegen musste ich auch so lachen als Söder anfing zu sagen, dass er mit entscheiden will, wer Kanzlerkandidat wird.
Entweder wirft er seinen Hut in den Ring oder er hält die Klappe. 
Was kam denn dabei raus als die CSU das letzte Mal den Kanzlerkandidaten stellte? Ach ja, Eddie ging schwer baden.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was kam denn dabei raus als die CSU das letzte Mal den Kanzlerkandidaten stellte? Ach ja, Eddie ging schwer baden.


Der hatte schon voreilig die Sektflasche aufgemacht und meinte sie hätten gewonnen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der hatte schon voreilig die Sektflasche aufgemacht und meinte sie hätten gewonnen.



die CDU Führung wollte Merkel damals nicht und haben Eddie genommen.
Dafür hat sich Merkel dann schwer gerächt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß, deswegen musste ich auch so lachen als Söder anfing zu sagen, dass er mit entscheiden will, wer Kanzlerkandidat wird.
> Entweder wirft er seinen Hut in den Ring oder er hält die Klappe.
> Was kam denn dabei raus als die CSU das letzte Mal den Kanzlerkandidaten stellte? Ach ja, Eddie ging schwer baden.



Soll man dich eigentlich noch irgenwie ernst nehmen?
"Eddie" hatte das gleiche Ergebnis wie Schröder 2002; CDU/CSU 38,51 %; SPD 38,52 %, wenn man dann das Jahr 2005 dazu vergleicht mit Merkel; CDU 35,17 %; SPD 34,25 %, ist "Eddie" natürlich schwer baden gegangen.
Vielleicht sollte man die Fakten gelegentlich nachprüfen und nicht aus seinen schwelgenden Erinnerungen aus einer Anti-Unions Blase schreiben.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Och neee -- du wieder. 
Das mit dem Baden gehen bezog sich eher auf die Oder Flut, die 2002 war. Das war schlicht ein Kanzler Bonus und verhalf Schröder zum Sieg.
Ohne die Geschichte wäre Stoiber auf jeden Fall Kanzler geworden und damals hätte ich das sehr gut gefunden, weil Schröder eben ein Arsch war.
Leider kam es dazu nicht und 2005 hat Merkel ja schon alle Gegner innerhalb der Union weg gebissen. Stoiber bekam daher keine zweite Chance.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Stoiber und Kanzler...?

Naja, als Ministerpräsident von Bayern,
muss man nicht unbedingt als Kanzler was taugen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Stoiber und Kanzler...?
> 
> Naja, als Ministerpräsident von Bayern,
> muss man nicht unbedingt als Kanzler was taugen.



Wer Bayern regiert, hat auch das Zeugs dazu, Deutschland zu führen. 
Ansonsten kann man sich Amtshilfe aus Österreich holen -- klappt ja hin und wieder.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer Bayern regiert, hat auch das Zeugs dazu, Deutschland zu führen.
> Ansonsten kann man sich Amtshilfe aus Österreich holen -- klappt ja hin und wieder.



Da habe ich so meine Zweifel,

die CSU-Minister in dieser Regierung fallen nicht gerade
durch durchdachtes Regieren auf. 

Und der Söder ...

naja,

so oft wie der bei Anne Will hockt ...


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Na ja, Merkel hat schon abgeschlossen. 
Söder versucht halt sein Glück. Kann man ihm nicht übel nehmen.
Merz und Laschet duellieren sich.
Was Röttgen macht, weiß ich noch nicht einzuschätzen.
Aber die Frage ist, wenn im April der neue Vorsitzende feststeht -- bleibt er dann ruhig oder fordert er Merkels Posten?
Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass der neue CDU Chef bis September 2021 die Füße still halten wird -- egal wer es am Ende ist.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer Bayern regiert, hat auch das Zeugs dazu, Deutschland zu führen.


Woher nimmst du diese Gewissheit?


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du diese Gewissheit?



Weil man sich Tipps aus Österreich holen kann und der Kurz ist ja praktisch der Schwiegersohn der CSU.


----------



## RyzA (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil man sich Tipps aus Österreich holen kann und der Kurz ist ja praktisch der Schwiegersohn der CSU.


Brauchen wir Tipps aus Österreich?


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



RyzA schrieb:


> Brauchen wir Tipps aus Österreich?



die Afd hat immer ein offenes Ohr für Belange aus Österreich.
Immerhin haben die in Thüringen vor 90 Jahren tolle Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil man sich Tipps aus Österreich holen kann und der Kurz ist ja praktisch der Schwiegersohn der CSU.


Unsinn.
Kurz hat aus der ÖVP praktisch eine One Man Show gemacht, das hat nichts mit der CSU zu tun.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Merz agiert ja auch in die Richtung, mit seiner "Drohung" der wichtigere Tag als der 25 April wäre der 26. April, damit er die CDU dann personell nach seinen Wünschen ausrichten kann.
Ich glaube mit der Ankündigung hat er sich schon mal wenig Freunde gemacht. Stellvertreter bestimmt immer noch der Parteitag, Generalsekretäre auch und auf die Fraktion und das Kabinett hat er überhaupt keinen Zugriff.

Und wie er die Merkel aus dem Kanzleramt bekommen will vor den nächsten regulären Wahlen, wenn die nicht gehen will, und bei ihm will sie garantiert nicht gehen, weiß er selber auch noch nicht.


----------



## Poulton (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> Kurz hat aus der ÖVP praktisch eine One Man Show gemacht, das hat nichts mit der CSU zu tun.


Wann kommt eigentlich Guttenberg wieder?


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> Kurz hat aus der ÖVP praktisch eine One Man Show gemacht, das hat nichts mit der CSU zu tun.



Och nee -- keiner versteht meine Gags. 
Die CSU hätte gerne einen wie den Kurz. Eben knallhart, direkt, konservativ, usw.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ist das der nächste Gag?


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ist das der nächste Gag?



Na ja, der Baron kommt ja nicht wieder.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Wie ich es bereits prophezeit habe, die entscheidenden Landesverbände fangen an zu kreisen und da sieht es nicht gut aus für Merz. Es wird zum großen Teil eine Ost-West Wahl, wobei Baden-Würtenberg wohl doch eher Merz afin ist, während der gesammte Norden und Wesetn einschließlich Rheinland Pfalz auf Laschet setzt. Viel wird noch von Hessen abhängen, hier gehe ich eher von 60-40 zugunsten Laschets aus, Rhein-Main versus hessisch Bagdad.

CDU in NRW-CDU stellt sich hinter Team Laschet

Alleine NRW und Niedersachsen stellen zusammen 433 Delegierte von 1001.
Wenn man spekuliert das 350 Stimmen von den beiden für Laschet kommen, ist der Käse eigentlich schon gegessen

Rheinland-Pfalz 89
Hessen 88
Schleswig-Holstein 47
Saarland 34
Hamburg 17
Bremen 5

Von den restlichen Landesverbänden nochmal 151 Stimmen zu bekommen dürfte mehr als machbar sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

„Muss neu justiert werden“: Merz will die Deutschen laenger arbeiten lassen - WELT

Kostet bestimmt paar minuspunkte 


Heftig die Kommentare auf Welt de , direkt  gegen die  Ausländer ..


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> „Muss neu justiert werden“: Merz will die Deutschen laenger arbeiten lassen - WELT



Wenn wirklich Alle in die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung einzahlen würden,

hätten wir dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich Alle in die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung einzahlen würden,
> 
> hätten wir dieses Problem nicht.



Dass das Geld da einfach viel schlechter angelegt ist als in Aktien ist wohl hier niemand klar. Das ist auch der Grund, warum das nicht gemacht wird. Durch die Inflation wird das Geld dann sowieso entwertet. Daher legen es die Leute lieber in Aktien an und machen noch Gewinn statt es in der Rentenkasse liegen zu lassen und später weniger zu bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Weißt du denn, wie viele Bürger Aktien haben?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weißt du denn, wie viele Bürger Aktien haben?


Eher wenige, aber bei einem Depot vermehrt sich i.d.R. der Wert, beim Rentensystem nicht, weil das da nicht angelegt wird.
Letzteres ist das Problem.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass das Geld da einfach viel schlechter angelegt ist als in Aktien ist wohl hier niemand klar. Das ist auch der Grund, warum das nicht gemacht wird. Durch die Inflation wird das Geld dann sowieso entwertet. Daher legen es die Leute lieber in Aktien an und machen noch Gewinn statt es in der Rentenkasse liegen zu lassen und später weniger zu bekommen.



Hier geht es aber eher um das Solidarprinzip,
also darum,
wie wir dieses Problem als Gemeinschaft stemmen.

Ein Black Friday an der Börse, und deine Aktien kannste als S......papier nutzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber eher um das Solidarprinzip,
> also darum,
> wie wir dieses Problem als Gemeinschaft stemmen.
> 
> Ein Black Friday an der Börse, und deine Aktien kannste als S......papier nutzen.


Dann ist sowieso die Wirtschaft und damit auch der Staat am Ende. Rente oder irgendwelche Zahlungen wird es dann auch nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann ist sowieso die Wirtschaft und damit auch der Staat am Ende. Rente oder irgendwelche Zahlungen wird es dann auch nicht mehr geben.



Es ist die Aufgabe des Staates, für die Sicherheit seiner Bürger zu sorgen.

Privatisierung und das "Da -musste-privat-was- machen-Gedöns",
kann ich einfach nicht mehr hören.

Das ganze liberale Gelaber, wie "Der-Markt-wird-das- schon-richten",
ist ein Auslaufmodell.

Damit wird ja die Spaltung der Gemeinschaft erst ermöglicht.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Mit Ökonomielegasthenikern brauchst du darüber nicht zu diskutieren. Schuld hat, wenn es kracht der "gierige Kapitalismus".
Und danach schreien die Schweinedoofen landauf, landab wieder nach noch mehr Staat, anstatt zu realisieren, alles wo der Staat seine Hände drin hat, ist ein bodenloses Fass. Einfach alles.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Meinst du mich jetzt?


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Eher wenige, aber bei einem Depot vermehrt sich i.d.R. der Wert, beim Rentensystem nicht, weil das da nicht angelegt wird.
> Letzteres ist das Problem.



das Rentensystem wird nach dem Umlageverfahren finanziert.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Mit Ökonomielegasthenikern brauchst du darüber nicht zu diskutieren. Schuld hat, wenn es kracht der "gierige Kapitalismus".
> Und danach schreien die Schweinedoofen landauf, landab wieder nach noch mehr Staat, anstatt zu realisieren, alles wo der Staat seine Hände drin hat, ist ein bodenloses Fass. Einfach alles.



Ja, genau. Deswegen hat der Kapitalismus in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch so super funktioniert.
Wer hat noch mal das Bankensystem gerettet? Ach ja, das war natürlich der ungezügelte Kapitalismus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



> Wer hat noch mal das Bankensystem gerettet? Ach ja, das war natürlich der ungezügelte Kapitalismus.


Die Politik hat den Mist gemacht. Man muss Dinge, die kaputt sind, einfach kaputt gehen lassen und die Leute lehren, die ihr ganzes Geld den Banken geben.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Man muß sich auch nicht von Kriminellen besch ..... lassen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Politik hat den Mist gemacht. Man muss Dinge, die kaputt sind, einfach kaputt gehen lassen und die Leute lehren, die ihr ganzes Geld den Banken geben.



Das ist das Problem. Hätte man die Banken untergehen lassen sollen?
Welcher Schaden wäre größer gewesen? Die Bankenrettung oder der Schaden, der im Wirtschaftskreislauf entstanden wäre?
Das kann niemand sagen.
Das Dilemma ist eher, wieso man die Banken gelassen hat, so groß zu werden, dass man sie retten musste.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Hätte man die Banken untergehen lassen sollen?
> Welcher Schaden wäre größer gewesen? Die Bankenrettung oder der Schaden, der im Wirtschaftskreislauf entstanden wäre?
> Das kann niemand sagen.
> Das Dilemma ist eher, wieso man die Banken gelassen hat, so groß zu werden, dass man sie retten musste.



Kaputtgehen wäre richtig gewesen. Der Staat hat da zuviel seine Finger drin.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kaputtgehen wäre richtig gewesen. Der Staat hat da zuviel seine Finger drin.



Und was hätte das für Auswirkungen gehabt?
Sagen wir mal, die deutschen Privatbanken wären pleite gegangen, die Landesbanken waren ja schon am Ende.
Wie wäre das weiter gegangen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hätte das für Auswirkungen gehabt?
> Sagen wir mal, die deutschen Privatbanken wären pleite gegangen, die Landesbanken waren ja schon am Ende.
> Wie wäre das weiter gegangen?



Dann hätten die Leute kapiert, dass das ausschließliche Anlegen bei einer Bank (bzw. zusammenhängenden Banken) eine Scheissidee ist.
Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass das Geld da einfach viel schlechter angelegt ist als in Aktien ist wohl hier niemand klar. Das ist auch der Grund, warum das nicht gemacht wird. Durch die Inflation wird das Geld dann sowieso entwertet. Daher legen es die Leute lieber in Aktien an und machen noch Gewinn statt es in der Rentenkasse liegen zu lassen und später weniger zu bekommen.



In der Rentenkasse wird nichts angelegt. Das ist, wie Threshold schon sagte, umlagefinanziert. Und das System finde ich prinzipiell gut und gerecht. Man könnte es natürlich gerechter machen, in dem man es auf alle ausweitet. Aber das Problem der dermographischen Entwicklung bleibt natürlich.
Und Geld irgendwo anlegen können nur die, die etwas übrig haben. Dies trifft auf viele in D nicht zu. Ausserdem möchte ich mal vorgerechnet bekommen, woher die Renditen kommen sollen, wenn jeder massiv Geld in Aktien anlegt. Entsteht der Gewinn auf magische Weise? Irgendwer muss dafür arbeiten und diesen Wert erwirtschaften, und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> In der Rentenkasse wird nichts angelegt. Das ist, wie Threshold schon sagte, umlagefinanziert. Und das System finde ich prinzipiell gut und gerecht. Man könnte es natürlich gerechter machen, in dem man es auf alle ausweitet. Aber das Problem der dermographischen Entwicklung bleibt natürlich.
> Und Geld irgendwo anlegen können nur die, die etwas übrig haben. Dies trifft auf viele in D nicht zu. Ausserdem möchte ich mal vorgerechnet bekommen, woher die Renditen kommen sollen, wenn jeder massiv Geld in Aktien anlegt. Entsteht der Gewinn auf magische Weise? Irgendwer muss dafür arbeiten und diesen Wert erwirtschaften, und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


Die Leute müssen das Geld in die Rentenkasse abdrücken, es geht vom Lohn ab. Würde das nicht umgelegt werden sondern für sie selbst angelegt wäre da noch was rauszuholen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann hätten die Leute kapiert, dass das ausschließliche Anlegen bei einer Bank (bzw. zusammenhängenden Banken) eine Scheissidee ist.
> Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.



Hä? Wo legst du denn dein Geld sonst an?
Du gehst damit zur Bank und die Bank kauft dann für dich Wertpapiere. 
Aktien, Staatsfonds, Gold, usw.
Oder hast du da einen privaten Broker an der Hand, der das für dich macht? Zahlst du auch Steuern? 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Leute müssen das Geld in die Rentenkasse abdrücken, es geht vom Lohn ab. Würde das nicht umgelegt werden sondern für sie selbst angelegt wäre da noch was rauszuholen.



Nö, das zeigt ja die Riester Rente und Konsorten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hä? Wo legst du denn dein Geld sonst an?
> Du gehst damit zur Bank und die Bank kauft dann für dich Wertpapiere.
> Aktien, Staatsfonds, Gold, usw.
> Oder hast du da einen privaten Broker an der Hand, der das für dich macht? Zahlst du auch Steuern?


Es macht Sinn das Geld auf mehrere Banken zu verteilen und auch noch Bargeldreserven zu haben, einfach zur Sicherheit.
Wer das nicht hat hat eben das Risiko, dass die Bank nicht mehr auszahlen kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es macht Sinn das Geld auf mehrere Banken zu verteilen und auch noch Bargeldreserven zu haben, einfach zur Sicherheit.
> Wer das nicht hat hat eben das Risiko, dass die Bank nicht mehr auszahlen kann.



Wenn die Banken pleite gehen, ist auch das Bargeld nichts mehr wert.
Du hast ein Papierschnipsel zu Hause, auf dem "100" drauf gedruckt ist.
Wert hat das Zeugs nichts. Du vertraust nur dem System, dass du für die "100", die drauf stehen, einen Gegenwert bekommst, der der Zahl entspricht. Mehr ist das nicht.
Und Zahlen auf Girokonten sind noch weniger wert, da das einzige Zahlungsmittel in der Euro Zone der Euro ist und nicht irgendwelche Zahlen auf irgendwelche Konten.
Das gleiche bei Aktien. Auch die sind nichts wert. Es geht nur um das Vertrauen, dass du einen Gegenwert bekommst.
Banken bedeutet also Vertrauen und wenn das Vertrauen weg ist, weil die Banken pleite gehen, ist das Vertrauen in das System weg.
Die Staaten mussten also eingreifen und die Banken retten, damit das Vertrauen in das System Kapitalismus nicht verloren geht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



> Die Staaten mussten also eingreifen und die Banken retten, damit das Vertrauen in das System Kapitalismus nicht verloren geht.


Wenn nur eine Bank kaputtgeht ist nicht sofort das Geld entwertet.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn nur eine Bank kaputtgeht ist nicht sofort das Geld entwertet.



Wie viele Banken wären denn Bankrott gegangen, wenn die Staaten nicht eingegriffen hätten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Banken wären denn Bankrott gegangen, wenn die Staaten nicht eingegriffen hätten?



Ne Menge, aber dann wäre die heute weg, wenn deren Finanzierung nicht mehr funktioniert. Lehman Brothers war auch weg.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Ja, eben. Man sah, was die Pleite von Lehman angerichtet hatte  und die US Regierung hat eingegriffen.
General Motors musste auch Insolvenz anmelden und musste gerettet werden.
Als Ursache kann man heute die zu liberale Regulierung des Bankensektors ansehen, die danach angezogen wurde.
Donald Trump hat diese Regulierung allerdings wieder abgeschafft und daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass sich bereits die nächste Blase gebildet hat, die in naher Zukunft platzen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*

Die Rettung der Banken war ja nicht das Problem, aber man hätte die Verantwortlichen heftigst zur Rechenschaft ziehen müssen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Rettung der Banken war ja nicht das Problem, aber man hätte die Verantwortlichen heftigst zur Rechenschaft ziehen müssen.



Doch, die war das Problem. Wer es nicht packt muss vom Markt verschwinden.
Und jetzt sind in der Deutschen Bank noch so tolle Politiker wie Gabriel. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es wieder den Bach runtergeht.


----------



## Andregee (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es macht Sinn das Geld auf mehrere Banken zu verteilen und auch noch Bargeldreserven zu haben, einfach zur Sicherheit.
> Wer das nicht hat hat eben das Risiko, dass die Bank nicht mehr auszahlen kann.


Im Falle eines ganzheitlichen Systemcrashs wäre dir weder mit Einlagen in anderen Banken noch mit Bargeld geholfen gewesen, sondern einzig mit Sachwerten. Und auch Gold hättest du besser irgendwo versteckt, statt im Schließfach liegen, denn bei einem Crash der Tragweite, der ohne die Bankenrettung eingesetzt hätte, hätte sich der Staat sicher auch diesem ermächtigt. Es ist leider Fakt, daß der Kapitalismus eben nur noch aufgrund planwirtschaftlicher Eingriffe in das Finanzsystem in dieser Form existiert und mit genau diesen Maßnahmen überdehnt man das Band stetig weiter. Selbst wenn man es geschafft hätte das System von den Risikospekulanten zu bereinigen, hätte das massive Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft gehabt, denn dann wären Spekulationsgewinne auf breiter Front eingebrochen. Die Finanzmärkte wurden nicht ohne Grund liberalisiert unter Thatcher, denn auch damals geriet das Finanzwesen an seine Grenzen da unendliches Wachstum nun einmal nicht funktioniert. Damit hat man sich auch nur Zeit erkauft mit allen Folgen die man heute erleben darf, so das deutlich mehr Geld im Umlauf ist, als was an Wirtschaftsleistung dahintersteckt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



Andregee schrieb:


> Im Falle eines ganzheitlichen Systemcrashs wäre dir weder mit Einlagen in anderen Banken noch mit Bargeld geholfen gewesen, sondern einzig mit Sachwerten. Und auch Gold hättest du besser irgendwo versteckt, statt im Schließfach liegen, denn bei einem Crash der Tragweite, der ohne die Bankenrettung eingesetzt hätte, hätte sich der Staat sicher auch diesem ermächtigt. Es ist leider Fakt, daß der Kapitalismus eben nur noch aufgrund planwirtschaftlicher Eingriffe in das Finanzsystem in dieser Form existiert und mit genau diesen Maßnahmen überdehnt man das Band stetig weiter. Selbst wenn man es geschafft hätte das System von den Risikospekulanten zu bereinigen, hätte das massive Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft gehabt, denn dann wären Spekulationsgewinne auf breiter Front eingebrochen. Die Finanzmärkte wurden nicht ohne Grund liberalisiert unter Thatcher, denn auch damals geriet das Finanzwesen an seine Grenzen da unendliches Wachstum nun einmal nicht funktioniert. Damit hat man sich auch nur Zeit erkauft mit allen Folgen die man heute erleben darf, so das deutlich mehr Geld im Umlauf ist, als was an Wirtschaftsleistung dahintersteckt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Ich würde da eher auf Metalle setzen, die in der Wirtschaft gebraucht werden, statt auf Gold, und zwar an einem Ort gelagert, an den nur ich komme.

Aber wir schweifen jetzt hier zu stark vom Thema ab.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Die Ãra Merkel geht zu Ende*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher auf Metalle setzen, die in der Wirtschaft gebraucht werden, statt auf Gold, und zwar an einem Ort gelagert, an den nur ich komme.



Mich interessiert jetzt, wie du das anstellen willst, aber ich will den Thread nicht überstrapazieren. 
Ich persönlich hab ein paar Anleihen, und auch etwas Edelmetall. Natürlich muss ich -- wie immer -- dem System vertrauen denn sonst sind meine Anleihen und meine Edelmetalle flöten.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2020)

Ich wußte nicht wo ich es genau posten soll, es sollte aber auf jeden Fall erwähnt werden: Norbert Bluem ist tot: Der Ex-Arbeitsminister ist mit 84 Jahren gestorben - FOCUS Online

R.I.P.  - er war ein großer und symphatischer Politiker.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Ja, Nobby war Kult.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Nobby war Kult.



Der passte halt in die Altherrenriege von Kohl und Co.,
als die politische Situation noch halbwegs berechenbar war.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Das war 80er Jahre. Damals hatte man andere dinge im Fokus.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war 80er Jahre. Damals hatte man andere dinge im Fokus.



Eher die anfangenden 90er.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Die Rente ist sicher ist vom Wahlkampf 1986.


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Rente ist sicher ist vom Wahlkampf 1986.



Ist ja jetzt egal. 

Merkel wird aber jetzt noch fest im Sattel
sitzen, momentan profiliert sie sich ja als Krisenmanagerin.

Die SPD macht noch halbwegs mit,
alle anderen Parteien sind jetzt quasi
völlig abgetaucht.


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2020)

Ihr habt irgendwie beide Recht. Er hat den Satz in den 90ern wiederholt: Deutscher Bundestag - Zum Mitschreiben: Die Rente ist sicher

Ich fand ihn gut. Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Merkel macht eigentlich wie immer nichts.
Ihr ist es auch egal, da sie 2021 nicht wieder antreten wird und wer den Job nach ihr macht scheint ihr egal zu sein.
Spahn wird es jedenfalls nicht. Laschet scheint auch keine Leuchte zu sein. Merz ist Geschichte. Wie hieß der andere noch mal? Egal.
Söder? Könnte sein. Aber ein CDU Mann muss ihn vorschlagen.


----------



## Poulton (24. April 2020)

Zum Tod von Norbert Bluem - Bluem - das soziale Gewissen der CDU

http://magazin.spiegel.de/EpubDelivery/spiegel/pdf/13523259


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2020)

Oder eher: "das soziale Feigenblatt" der CDU.


----------

